# Goldens Born on October 2012



## Buddy's mom forever

Welcome to the forum! I wish you many healthy and happy years with your beautiful boy.


----------



## Vinnie's Mom

What a doll face! Welcome to the forum.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BayBeams

Congratulations! So he is only about 6 weeks old? He is a cutie!


----------



## Dallas Gold

JumpKobe said:


> View attachment 121522
> 
> 
> Born first week of October. Please excuse his eyes, I was trying to capture a good shot while he was in the middle of playing with his chew toy.
> 
> Hi! We are new to this forum. We just got this adorable pup today and look forward to many happy years together
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Cute boy! Welcome to the forum and what is his name?


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

HI! My baby was born on the 18th of October but she won't be home for another month. Its good to meet you! What is your pup's name? He is super cute!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

Our baby had her first meal today!!


----------



## JumpKobe

Thank you everyone! We have agreed on Hunter!


----------



## JumpKobe

MillionsofPeaches said:


> HI! My baby was born on the 18th of October but she won't be home for another month. Its good to meet you! What is your pup's name? He is super cute!


Is this your first golden? We are loving everyday with him.. Def had to make a lot of changes to our life and home this past week.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

awww Hunter what a strong name! Yes, this is our first golden and we are beyond excited. Just three more weeks! But I have to say I'm very nervous, too. I know its going to be hard but at the same time I know its going to be harder than I know it will be.


----------



## Libby Louise

*Libby! 6 weeks*

We get our Libby in 2 weeks! So excited!!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

awww she is precious! I saw that other post about her eyes and if you look at Hunter's eyes they are the same way!


----------



## Libby Louise

*Puppy eyes*

Good to know! I was kinda freaking out! :uhoh:


----------



## Dallas Gold

MillionsofPeaches said:


> Our baby had her first meal today!!


Wow, did I count 15 puppies? Same litter? 

I love seeing them devour their first puppy meals. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

Dallas-no there are 16! But…they are from two different litters. 10 in one and 6 in another. I'm glad you enjoy the photos because I'm about to post more, ha ha!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

The babies got to go outside for the first time!! They are a little over 4 weeks old. I'm so happy the breeder mails everyone these photos, they really are special to me!


----------



## Libby Louise

They are all so beautiful!!! Congrats to you! Love baby Hunter


----------



## LoveisGolden88

Hi all! Our pup was born on Halloween and will be coming home just in time for Christmas, on Dec 22nd. We could not be more excited! This will be our first dog together and my first puppy ever, so I'm also a little nervous about training. GRF seems to be a wealth of information though  This is the litter as of last week:









Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

awwww they are so sweet! How cool they were born on Halloween, that is my favorite holiday! Do you know if you want a boy/girl or anything?


----------



## LoveisGolden88

MillionsofPeaches said:


> awwww they are so sweet! How cool they were born on Halloween, that is my favorite holiday! Do you know if you want a boy/girl or anything?


Yes, we are getting a boy! No idea which one yet, the breeder will be helping us pick. We're going to visit them for the first time next Friday, I'm so excited to see all 11 of them together!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

yes, it was my first time with puppies when we visited last week. They were 4 + weeks old and they were too cute! I even laid down and let them lick me to death. I'm glad you get to go and visit, take lots and lots of pictures!


----------



## Libby Louise

We are going to get Libby Lou tomorrow!!!! The breeder said she is doing great with potty training and that she is the most playful curious one out of the bunch!!!

So excited! Wish us luck!

Meg


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

take pictures, I can't wait to see them! Have fun!


----------



## LoveisGolden88

Libby Louise said:


> We are going to get Libby Lou tomorrow!!!! The breeder said she is doing great with potty training and that she is the most playful curious one out of the bunch!!!
> 
> So excited! Wish us luck!
> 
> Meg


Ahhhh so exciting! Welcome home libby! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dwyllis

Hunter is a great name. My husband & I went through hundreds of dog names on the internet, & we couldn't agree on a single one. Whatever I liked, he didn't, & vice versa. We have always got two sibling puppies at the same time, in the past, & he named his pup & I named mine. Wow ...it was difficult. It came to the day before we were due to pick him up from the breeder, & we still had not agreed upon a name. We have had Maremmas in the past, & our beautiful boy was named Thor, Viking God of Thunder, & he had a bark like thunder! So we decided at last that we would call our new baby a Viking God name, & finally found one that we both loved ....Loki ...Viking God of Mischief. He has certainly lived up to his name over the past nine weeks that we have had him with us Lol. Hunter is a big boy, like Loki. You end up forgiving them, whatever they get up to!


----------



## JumpKobe

Dwyllis said:


> Hunter is a great name. My husband & I went through hundreds of dog names on the internet, & we couldn't agree on a single one. Whatever I liked, he didn't, & vice versa. We have always got two sibling puppies at the same time, in the past, & he named his pup & I named mine. Wow ...it was difficult. It came to the day before we were due to pick him up from the breeder, & we still had not agreed upon a name. We have had Maremmas in the past, & our beautiful boy was named Thor, Viking God of Thunder, & he had a bark like thunder! So we decided at last that we would call our new baby a Viking God name, & finally found one that we both loved ....Loki ...Viking God of Mischief. He has certainly lived up to his name over the past nine weeks that we have had him with us Lol. Hunter is a big boy, like Loki. You end up forgiving them, whatever they get up to!


Great choice and well thought out. From all us superhero fans we love it!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

So am I the only one left waiting for our gotcha day??? I am going to visit her this Saturday, she'll be a few days older than six weeks. I can't wait! 
I think I have almost everything I need besides the food and the bitter apple. I have the toys, the pee pee pads, the shampoos, the collar/leash, the bowls, toys, crate, bed, vet appointment, puppy kindergarten is registered. Anything else?


----------



## Barneysgirl

MillionsofPeaches said:


> So am I the only one left waiting for our gotcha day??? I am going to visit her this Saturday, she'll be a few days older than six weeks. I can't wait!
> I think I have almost everything I need besides the food and the bitter apple. I have the toys, the pee pee pads, the shampoos, the collar/leash, the bowls, toys, crate, bed, vet appointment, puppy kindergarten is registered. Anything else?


We're still waiting for our little Thelma Lou, too! I think we'll be setting her about the same time you bring your little girl home. Thelma Lou was born on Oct 20. You are much more prepared than I am. But now that Thanksgiving is over and I'm almost done decorating for Christmas, we'll start collecting the puppy necessities. We are go to go visit her today or tomorrow. I love that she's close enough we can do that. 
I was thinking that maybe it's a good thing after all that we're getting her so close to Christmas because the tree and all the extra stuff around will just seem normal to her!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

yay that you get to visit her!! We actually hit up Petsmart on Black Friday because they had a lot of sales. I am supposed to be getting her on the 15th of December. Her vet appointment has to be done within 72 hours (contract) so her appointment is that Monday. We have to drive an hour to see her but it is a very easy drive up the interstate for us and well worth it. Plus, I love our breeder and enjoy talking with her. Our babies are only two days apart, I think that is pretty cool! I live down in GA so I'm not too far from you.


----------



## LoveisGolden88

MillionsofPeaches said:


> So am I the only one left waiting for our gotcha day??? I am going to visit her this Saturday, she'll be a few days older than six weeks. I can't wait!
> I think I have almost everything I need besides the food and the bitter apple. I have the toys, the pee pee pads, the shampoos, the collar/leash, the bowls, toys, crate, bed, vet appointment, puppy kindergarten is registered. Anything else?


 
Nope, you aren't the only one (im)patiently waiting! We've still got 26 days until we can bring our little boy home, not that anyone is counting LOL. We're bringing him home on Dec. 22nd, and luckily I am off work until the 2nd to bond, house break, and start training. I think we're pretty well prepared. So far I've got a crate with divider, about 10 toys, two collars and 6' leads, puppy shampoo, bed, bitter cherry spray, brushes/nail clippers, and his first vet appointment is set for Dec. 27th. I still need: an exercise pen or baby gates (still deciding which I want), food bowls and storage, a tag/license, and more TOYS! 

December is going to be a GREAT month in our houses! We're still trying to decide on a name. Copper is the front runner since he's going to be a darker golden/red color and because Fox and the Hound is just the cutest movie. We also like Griffin (we're huge Redskins fans), Beau, and Bentley.


----------



## Barneysgirl

MillionsofPeaches said:


> yay that you get to visit her!! We actually hit up Petsmart on Black Friday because they had a lot of sales. I am supposed to be getting her on the 15th of December. Her vet appointment has to be done within 72 hours (contract) so her appointment is that Monday. We have to drive an hour to see her but it is a very easy drive up the interstate for us and well worth it. Plus, I love our breeder and enjoy talking with her. Our babies are only two days apart, I think that is pretty cool! I live down in GA so I'm not too far from you.


We have that same clause in our contract. I'm going to start looking at vets this week. We live on an Army post so we will have to register her here, but I don't think I want the vet here to be her main vet...
I like our breeder a lot, too. We have a lot in common. 
Good for you, snagging sales! I figured that was probably a good idea, but couldn't bring myself to brave the crowds...


----------



## Libby Louise

*Libby*

I dont know if you guys saw the pics I posted of Libby in my other posts but I though I would share. She is now a a little less than 7.5 weeks old. 

Cant wait to see more of your new pups!

Meg


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

Yes, I saw them on your other post! She is simply gorgeous!!

Wow, Barneysgirl, are you at Bragg? We are an army family and were stationed there for a few years back in the late 90's. We are here at Gordon right now but do not live on post. I'm really happy with our vet, her son is in my son's class and I trust her a lot. In fact, she is the first vet I've ever liked, we've always had them for our cats. We've always used the military vets in the past (as we have always been stationed in Germany) and I just felt really rushed with them. WE do have a lot in common! Cool!


----------



## LoveisGolden88

Libby Louise said:


> I dont know if you guys saw the pics I posted of Libby in my other posts but I though I would share. She is now a a little less than 7.5 weeks old.
> 
> Cant wait to see more of your new pups!
> 
> Meg


Libby is the sweetest thing! And your photos came out great.


----------



## Barneysgirl

MillionsofPeaches said:


> Yes, I saw them on your other post! She is simply gorgeous!!
> 
> Wow, Barneysgirl, are you at Bragg? We are an army family and were stationed there for a few years back in the late 90's. We are here at Gordon right now but do not live on post. I'm really happy with our vet, her son is in my son's class and I trust her a lot. In fact, she is the first vet I've ever liked, we've always had them for our cats. We've always used the military vets in the past (as we have always been stationed in Germany) and I just felt really rushed with them. WE do have a lot in common! Cool!


Yes, we ARE at Bragg-just got here from DC this summer. I love it. I've missed the "real Army" we didn't have in DC. 
We were in Germany 2001-2004. LOVED it.
Very cool.


----------



## Barneysgirl

Libby Louise said:


> I dont know if you guys saw the pics I posted of Libby in my other posts but I though I would share. She is now a a little less than 7.5 weeks old.
> 
> Cant wait to see more of your new pups!
> 
> Meg


Those pictures are SO sweet. I love that one where she is layed sprawled put on her bed. 
Unfortunately, our cute puppy and your gorgeous photos have now convinced my 18yo he needs a new DSLR camera.....


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

what part of Germany? We were there during that time. We didn't care for Bragg that much but after we leave here we would like to go to DC, ha ha!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

BTW Thelma Lou is so cute, I love how her and Peaches are the same age nearly to the day, it will be fun to watch our females age.


----------



## Barneysgirl

MillionsofPeaches said:


> what part of Germany? We were there during that time. We didn't care for Bragg that much but after we leave here we would like to go to DC, ha ha!


Any time you REALLY get the urge to go to DC, PM me and I'll talk you out of it.  
Kidding-sort of.
We had lots of fun doing things there. My kids have been to every museum and historical site in a 3-state area numerous times. There was always a ton of fun things going on. But daily life there is hard. Work hours are LONG, and commutes are LONG. The first week we were here my husband came home after PT and my 9-year old thought there was something wrong-he couldn't remember his dad ever coming home and eating breakfast with us. 

Wiesbaden-the youngest was born in the StadtKlink there, shortly after 1AD left for Iraq. You?


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

ugh, that sounds pretty miserable. Our kids haven't eaten breakfast with their dad in forever! He was always gone before they wake up. Even now in school. We just visited our really good friends there in DC this past October and loved it so much. she lived out in Stafford and her husband commutes via train. My husband is in school right now and the DC area has the most job slots for his new job. Fortunately we are supposed to get a follow on here so we'll be here for five years (crossing fingers you know how the army is!)
We have lived mostly in Stuttgart. We were there from 95-99 then Bragg for a school then back to Stuttgart 01-07 then to Benning for a few months for another school then back to Landstuhl from 07-10 then back to Stuttgart from 10-12. We just moved to America this past summer for school no less! All of our kids were born in german hospitals and have been adjusting to living here. 
We had some awesome friends that lived there in Dexheim and some friends that lived in Weisbaden on base there. I loved Weisbaden, it was a great city. I also love Stuttgart (that feels like home.) We weren't impressed with the Ktown area but lived on Ramstein and those facilities can't be beat when living in Germany. This will be our first Christmas in America in 12 years and it feels weird not going to the Christmas Markets this year…


----------



## Barneysgirl

MillionsofPeaches said:


> ugh, that sounds pretty miserable. Our kids haven't eaten breakfast with their dad in forever! He was always gone before they wake up. Even now in school. We just visited our really good friends there in DC this past October and loved it so much. she lived out in Stafford and her husband commutes via train. My husband is in school right now and the DC area has the most job slots for his new job. Fortunately we are supposed to get a follow on here so we'll be here for five years (crossing fingers you know how the army is!)
> We have lived mostly in Stuttgart. We were there from 95-99 then Bragg for a school then back to Stuttgart 01-07 then to Benning for a few months for another school then back to Landstuhl from 07-10 then back to Stuttgart from 10-12. We just moved to America this past summer for school no less! All of our kids were born in german hospitals and have been adjusting to living here.
> We had some awesome friends that lived there in Dexheim and some friends that lived in Weisbaden on base there. I loved Weisbaden, it was a great city. I also love Stuttgart (that feels like home.) We weren't impressed with the Ktown area but lived on Ramstein and those facilities can't be beat when living in Germany. This will be our first Christmas in America in 12 years and it feels weird not going to the Christmas Markets this year…


Hubby's work is exactly 4 minutes from our house. We love living on post-we wanted the youngest to experience it like the three orders ones: PT formations in the morning, reveille playing on the loud speakers, being able to identify the different aircraft flying overhead...

We miss the Christmas Markets, too. The American tradition (Black Friday) is not nearly as nice as the German traditions.  But the commissary has Kinder Punsch and Gluhwein!

Ok, we should get back to cute puppy talk. The boys and I are going to buy some puppy stuff this afternoon and all of us are going to visit her this evening. We got first choice of females and even though they don't generally choose or let buyers choose until 6 weeks, we have loved her since her eyes first opened, so the breeder put a little sparkly pink collar on her for us and they have been calling her by her name for the last week. 
A friend has an octagonal pen we are going to use for her in the kitchen during the day. I still haven't figured out for sure where we are putting her crate.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

awww that is so sweet, she sounds like my breeder. She hasn't decided on any of the puppies yet except the females. Well, the first two females were spoken for and all there was left was ours in the first litter. It was kind of different how it all worked out but we ended up with Peaches. WE told her her name the first day and she immediately changed her collar to a peach one and started calling her Peaches. I find that so exciting. She told me that when she calls Peaches all the puppies think that that is their name too, ha ha! It is just the sweetest thing. 
Takes some pictures of tonight's visit! I can't wait to see them!


----------



## Libby Louise

Barneysgirl said:


> Those pictures are SO sweet. I love that one where she is layed sprawled put on her bed.
> Unfortunately, our cute puppy and your gorgeous photos have now convinced my 18yo he needs a new DSLR camera.....


HAHAHAHA yes I my camera. It shows off how cute she really is!! I am all for people getting dslr cameras. They are worth the money and last a very long time.


----------



## Barneysgirl

*Visit*

We went to visit Thelma Lou tonight! She was rambunctious and adorable. 
She is still the cutest little thing ever, but I admit, I am a little nervous about how rambunctious she was. The boys didn't see it as a problem-they called her "adventurous." She was just waking from a nap when we got there-incidentally, all three of her sisters and all but one of her brothers stayed asleep most or all of the time we were there (about 40 min). Thelma Lou and the little boy whined to get out, then played with each other and adorably scampered around on the rug. (Huge plus-she didn't potty on any of us or the floor!) she tried chewing on my son's shirt and we told her "no bite" and redirected her, which she was fine with. She did settle down when I picked her up and that is one of the things the boys love about her-that she's playful but also snuggly.
She was definitely more playful than snuggly this time, though, and I noticed when I put her back in the crate, she didn't lay with her sisters, but went over in the opposite corner and layed down. I've probably just read too much online about personality and temperament and every single other bit of puppy information ever written, but I really hope she's going to be the devoted, loving dog we are wanting, and not aloof. When we look at her, it's so funny. She doesn't just look like a puppy, she looks like OUR puppy, like she's already part of our family.  
Here are some pictures. Don't judge me-all I have is an iPhone camera...


----------



## Barneysgirl

Turns out I can't figure out how to post more than one at a time....


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

awww she is adorable. I know how you feel, I felt like Peaches knew we were hers and she was ours. It was such a special bond and I'm nervous that she will be different and aloof on Saturday, but that is just my anxiousness. I'm sure it is yours too. Also, the breeder had joked when they were born that at four weeks they were super sweet but at six weeks they can be overwhelming when they are all together. There will be sixteen six week old puppies when we go visit, ha ha, so I am assuming they will by amped up like no one's business. So she probably was more gentle and so forth last week and now she is finding herself and is my hyper. I wouldn't worry too much. 
She is just beautiful! love her big dark puppy eyes.


----------



## Barneysgirl

MillionsofPeaches said:


> awww she is adorable. I know how you feel, I felt like Peaches knew we were hers and she was ours. It was such a special bond and I'm nervous that she will be different and aloof on Saturday, but that is just my anxiousness. I'm sure it is yours too. Also, the breeder had joked when they were born that at four weeks they were super sweet but at six weeks they can be overwhelming when they are all together. There will be sixteen six week old puppies when we go visit, ha ha, so I am assuming they will by amped up like no one's business. So she probably was more gentle and so forth last week and now she is finding herself and is my hyper. I wouldn't worry too much.
> She is just beautiful! love her big dark puppy eyes.


Thank you-I just love her little face so much. 
I feel like I over-analyze her every move. Is that little hopping thing normal? Is she being too aggressive? Is that a "potty sign?" Sheesh. I'm worse than I was with my human babies...
She is definitely one of the more "active" puppies in the group. Maybe because she's the smallest? We decided maybe she was just showing off for us since she knew we were her family.  I picked up one of them who was waking up and she promptly fell back asleep in my arms. Looking at the next few months, a very sleep puppy didn't sound too bad to me. (Smile) The biggest puppy in the litter, a girl, has never been awake when we have been there-3 times. She is ALWAYS sleeping. I saw that she had a collar on last night so someone has chosen her. Probably because she's so sleepy. 

Anyway, I can hardly wait to bring her home. We were looking at bringing her on the 14th, but we have a battalion Christmas party that night and the next day have a church Christmas party and band concert we have to be at, so we're thinking of either pushing it til the 16th (I hate waiting!) or getting her earlier like the 11th or 12th. She'll be 7 weeks on the 8th.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

I think you are probably over analyzing like you said. I do the same thing. And I agree, I've fretted more over this dog than any of my three kids! ha ha!

As far as the size goes, I don't know. I read all sorts of information on size because Peaches is a lot smaller than her litter mates. She nurses like a fiend and is ganging a ton of weight but she is still smaller. BUT she wasn't wild or crazy like the other pups. She is the thinker. She watches everyone. There were puppies that I wasn't as crazy about. One in particular, she was running around bitting all over me but really hard, not like the others. I would try to redirect her and it was like she only wanted to bite. But our family is very mellow so we're not typically drawn to more hyper people or animals. I'm curious to see how they've changed in the last two weeks. I wonder if the "biter" is now more mellow and Peaches is suddenly a wild woman, ha ha. 
That sounds great about picking her up early. I wouldn't mind picking peaches up early as I'm worried about that whole fear stage after 8 weeks and she'll be a few days older than 8 weeks. I'm going to talk to my breeder for reassurance. 
But it sounds like you'll have a full plate those days after you get her, do you think that it would be better to be around more? I'm worried about leaving her, even for exercise, ha ha


----------



## Barneysgirl

MillionsofPeaches said:


> That sounds great about picking her up early. I wouldn't mind picking peaches up early as I'm worried about that whole fear stage after 8 weeks and she'll be a few days older than 8 weeks. I'm going to talk to my breeder for reassurance.
> But it sounds like you'll have a full plate those days after you get her, do you think that it would be better to be around more? I'm worried about leaving her, even for exercise, ha ha


I know what you mean! It probably makes more sense to get her later rather than earlier. We will still have a busy schedule, but things will be slightly less busy than that week before. It seems like every event we have falls between the 7th-16th. I guess we'd have to get her on the 17th, though, since we do have the Christmas pageant at church the evening of the 16th. It's like planning when to have a baby-there is never a perfect time.  Actually, she's going to be an Army dog, she may as well get used to going with the flow!

What about house training, though? I don't think the breeder is doing much about that, and I worry about her getting older and settling in to bad habits. Maybe I should ask on the puppy thread...


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

I hear ya on the army dog! ha ha! 
As far as house training, my breeder has been getting them used to going either outside or on their pee pee pads and she recommended putting them by the door when we bring her home. That way she can equate pads to door to outside. When we visited they were actually doing rather well on pooping on the pads. Some walked over to the pads and peed. You might be surprised!


----------



## Barneysgirl

Today we are going to go shopping for puppy stuff! We have been busy the last few days but this morning we realized we miss Thelma Lou and wish we could go visit her again.  I do not want to drive the breeder nuts so we'll wait until next week, but to satisfy our puppy need we are going to go shopping. 
Kind of feel like I'm preparing the nursery.....


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

woohoo! That should be fun!


----------



## Barneysgirl

Well, we are stocked up on Bitter Apple spray and Nature's Miracle, and lots of toys. I couldn't bite the bullet on a crate, though. I just can't make up my mind on whether we will always crate her or just when she's small. A crate is going to take up a LOT of space and as we live in military housing, space is at a premium here.  
A question: what size of hollow Kong toy did you all buy? A small one for under 20 lbs and then just plan on buying the next size up soon, or did you just go with medium (15-35lbs, I think)?


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

I got all three sizes. I understand about the crate size but I am too fearful to leave her unattended when I am not at home. I wouldn't want to lock her in a bathroom either. I'd be afraid she'd hurt herself. Perhaps you can buy a baby gate? That might work just the same. You are lucky to be able to have three pets on post there. We were only allowed two in our other homes. That is part of the reason we live off post. I hate all the rules! LOL


----------



## Barneysgirl

MillionsofPeaches said:


> I got all three sizes. I understand about the crate size but I am too fearful to leave her unattended when I am not at home. I wouldn't want to lock her in a bathroom either. I'd be afraid she'd hurt herself. Perhaps you can buy a baby gate? That might work just the same. You are lucky to be able to have three pets on post there. We were only allowed two in our other homes. That is part of the reason we live off post. I hate all the rules! LOL


Thankfully, we should be able to work it where someone can stay home with her most of the time when she is little. Except for church, I guess. I am hoping that when she is bigger she can be left alone in the kitchen with baby gates. If she doesn't chew up the cabinets....

But I honestly just can't figure out where a big giant crate would fit on either the first or second floor. I guess in one of the bedrooms upstairs, but not while she is little because of the house-training. And there is plenty of space downstairs, but it would require a steep hike up either the cement steps to the back yard (15 or so) or the winding ones to the main floor, and I've read about how stairs are so bad for their hips....


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

Got to see my Peaches today! I just had to share some pictures. She is beyond perfect! I love her to death!

My daughter having fun with the puppies







My oldest son loved leading her around and of course that brought the older dogs over. Peaches looks so cute next to them







peaches loved prancing around the yard


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

already listening to mommy







loved getting the behind the ears rub







and finally pooped out!


----------



## LoveisGolden88

Here's our little guy!!! We spent six hours driving to visit him, but it was so worth it! No official name yet...stay tuned 

He is just wonderful. I held him for quite a while and as soon as I set him down, he was back at my feet wanting to be held. All of the puppies are precious, but he seemed to be the friendliest. And the biggest! I've been affectionately referring to him as Little Chunk 

We also found out he can come home earlier than expected, in 13 days! Let the countdown begin! We can't wait til he's home.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

he is really gorgeous! We found out we can bring ours home early too but I have to see if I can set up a new vet appointment. If I can't I might have have to wait to the original date. 
He has huge paws!


----------



## LoveisGolden88

MillionsofPeaches said:


> he is really gorgeous! We found out we can bring ours home early too but I have to see if I can set up a new vet appointment. If I can't I might have have to wait to the original date.
> He has huge paws!


Aww yay! We're still keeping our original vet appointment, his six week shots will hold him over and he's getting dewormed the day before we pick him up. 

Yes he's a big boy! His dad is on the larger side of the standard so I think that's who he takes after!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

yeah per our contract we have to bring her to a vet within 72 hours. She won't be getting any shots or anything but it is part of our agreement. I will probably chip her while I'm there.


----------



## LoveisGolden88

MillionsofPeaches said:


> yeah per our contract we have to bring her to a vet within 72 hours. She won't be getting any shots or anything but it is part of our agreement. I will probably chip her while I'm there.


Oh if she will have had no shots at all, I think I'd try and move up the appointment too! Good idea on the microchip. My vet is offering a Christmas special on microchips this month, half off! Great timing for us!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

do you guys not have to bring yours to a vet within a certain time frame after picking up your pup? I thought that was pretty standard with breeders. I know it is the way it is around here.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

No, wait, I think I confused you. She will have had all her shots and stuff via the breeder and her vet. She won't need shots at our vet but as part of the contract she must see my vet within a time frame of picking her up. If not I think it voids our contract. So I have to make sure I can bump my appt up early so that I can adhere to our contract but it has nothing to do with the need to get her shots. She will already have those.


----------



## Barneysgirl

What a fun day for both of you! The puppies are gorgeous-I'm so excited for you at the idea dog bringing them home early! 
I decided to spend the day Christmas shopping rather than with the puppies, although I did pick up some cute stocking stuffers for Thelma Lou (she's getting more Christmas presents than any of the children at this point). I hope we can go visit her on Monday. In hindsight, the breeder probably would have preferred we came today when everyone else has visiting hours (not at the same time, just most who visit come on the weekend). 
We have the same contractural requirement with our breeder regarding the vet. That's a good idea about just going ahead and getting her micro-chipped since you're there anyway.
Peaches and Mr. No-Name are very lucky to be going to such excited, loving families. And I'm glad I will have someone to commiserate with in a couple weeks when I am sleep-deprived! 
Thanks for sharing the pics-


----------



## LoveisGolden88

MillionsofPeaches said:


> do you guys not have to bring yours to a vet within a certain time frame after picking up your pup? I thought that was pretty standard with breeders. I know it is the way it is around here.


Yes per our contract it's supposed to be within 5 days of picking him up. However, our breeder said he'd make an exception because our puppy will have been to the vet for shots/deworming the day before we bring him home. I may still take him to the vet within that timeframe for an exam just to be safe, but he should not need shots or deworming until I've had him for two weeks or so. 

Sorry if this was confusing, it's all new to me! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LoveisGolden88

Hmm well now I'm second guessing myself about waiting so long for a checkup. What if I bring him home and something happens over Christmas when we can't get to a vet? I'm thinking I might make him a second, earlier, appointment too, just to be safe.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mayve

MillionsofPeaches said:


> do you guys not have to bring yours to a vet within a certain time frame after picking up your pup? I thought that was pretty standard with breeders. I know it is the way it is around here.


First your pup is adorable....

We have 72 hours from pick up to have ours vet checked..unless of course it's a weekend or holiday. We pick up Dec 27th and have our apt scheduled for the 28th. It is pretty common, at least with all the breeders I know.

Our breeder also does first shots, worming and she microchips all her pups at 6wks of age. So we will go for our well check up and then a week or so later for her booster and then another booster and I am going to wait as long as I can for rabies....


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

Mayve said:


> First your pup is adorable....
> 
> We have 72 hours from pick up to have ours vet checked..unless of course it's a weekend or holiday. We pick up Dec 27th and have our apt scheduled for the 28th. It is pretty common, at least with all the breeders I know.
> 
> Our breeder also does first shots, worming and she microchips all her pups at 6wks of age. So we will go for our well check up and then a week or so later for her booster and then another booster and I am going to wait as long as I can for rabies....


Yes, this is how it is for us too. Well, except for the chip. And my breeder has recommended a slower vaccine rate as well. I trust my breeder immensely and will do whatever she tells me.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

Amanda, I would bring your dog in. It doesn't have anything to do with the vaccines. What if there is something wrong with him? I trust my breeder and her vet but I also have to protect my interests as well. So I want to do exactly what my contract says so that it is a solid one. I know you said your breeder would make an exception but man, do you really want to have to deal with all that if something did come up?


----------



## LoveisGolden88

MillionsofPeaches said:


> Amanda, I would bring your dog in. It doesn't have anything to do with the vaccines. What if there is something wrong with him? I trust my breeder and her vet but I also have to protect my interests as well. So I want to do exactly what my contract says so that it is a solid one. I know you said your breeder would make an exception but man, do you really want to have to deal with all that if something did come up?


Right, absolutely! Plus it's not even so much about the contract as it is making sure he's as healthy as possible. God forbid he's sick or unhealthy in some way and I simply don't notice, and the poor little guy is suffering for a week. I'm going to call in the morning and make a second appointment. Thanks for the feedback! I'm wondering if maybe my breeder also thought I was wanting to move up the vaccine appointment, and that's why he said to wait the extra week? I'll ask him in the morning too just to make sure we're on the same page.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LoveisGolden88

*Puppy Exam*

Update - I lucked out and was able to reschedule my appointment for Saturday, 15 December, which is the day after we bring him home! Our vet is only offers Saturday appointments once a month, so it really is luucky that they happened to be open that day and have appointments available. We'll establish a vaccination schedule from there, but I'd like to take the Jean Dodd's approach whenever possible.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

that is fantastic! WE were able to reschedule Peaches' appointment to Monday which is the day after we get her too so now we are getting her this Sunday instead of next! I'm really excited and freaking out all at the same time!!
Yes, I'm going to follow our breeder's advice too. I'm happy because our vet is really liberal with her thinking so I think we'll mesh well.


----------



## LoveisGolden88

MillionsofPeaches said:


> that is fantastic! WE were able to reschedule Peaches' appointment to Monday which is the day after we get her too so now we are getting her this Sunday instead of next! I'm really excited and freaking out all at the same time!!
> Yes, I'm going to follow our breeder's advice too. I'm happy because our vet is really liberal with her thinking so I think we'll mesh well.


 

Aww yay I'm glad Peaches is coming home a little sooner. Ugh, I have a feeling this week is going to DRAG by for both of us! And sadly I am now totally stocked up on puppy items, I just need to pick up his first bag of food. I'm sure we'll stop and get more puppy toys on the way home, we can never have too many of those!


----------



## Libby Louise

So excited to see all your pups soon!!!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

ha ha, I just got our first bag of food and treats and deliberately walked way past the toy aisle! We have a lot of those!


----------



## Barneysgirl

I wish we had Thelma Lou this week-the weather is so gorgeous-we could do lots of playing out in the yard!
Instead, I'm trying hard to get all the extended family gifts mailed off so there will be no waiting in post office lines when she is home. Hmmm-I wonder if we could bring her with us to the post office....
The oys are pushing hard to bring her home next Monday. It's before our crazy-busy weekend, but we do have some down days Mon-Thurs. The biggest downside is that my hubby will be out of town then, and of course the nutty weekend following.....
I texted the breeder. We'll see what she says about it...and maybe we'll go visit her tomorrow and play outside with her there. (The puppy, not the breeder...)


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

You know, if you got a crate, I think leaving her alone would be fine. I was talking to my breeder and she doesn't think that Peaches will be sleeping in it at night cause we will be cuddling her. BUT she wouldn't want us to leave her in the house while we were gone without the crate. She made an excellent point. She said that we don't want to be watching her 24/7 in the house. She said it is important that we put her in the crate and leave the house so she doesn't develop separation issues from me being right by her side all the time in the beginning. And that is so true. I cannot stand those dogs that bark all day long when their owners leave them. I want her to be independent and relaxed in her crate while I go to the store or go for a run. 
Perhaps you should get the crate and then pick her up this weekend and she'll get used to being in it while you are busy that weekend. Just an idea.


----------



## Barneysgirl

MillionsofPeaches said:


> You know, if you got a crate, I think leaving her alone would be fine. I was talking to my breeder and she doesn't think that Peaches will be sleeping in it at night cause we will be cuddling her. BUT she wouldn't want us to leave her in the house while we were gone without the crate. She made an excellent point. She said that we don't want to be watching her 24/7 in the house. She said it is important that we put her in the crate and leave the house so she doesn't develop separation issues from me being right by her side all the time in the beginning. And that is so true. I cannot stand those dogs that bark all day long when their owners leave them. I want her to be independent and relaxed in her crate while I go to the store or go for a run.
> Perhaps you should get the crate and then pick her up this weekend and she'll get used to being in it while you are busy that weekend. Just an idea.


That is a really good point. Kind of like with human babies!
I didn't hear back from the breeder today. She may not have gotten my text-I'll give her a call tomorrow. I am so busy this week I can hardly breathe. In fact, I am considering, with great consternation, going to the commissary and buying German Lebkuchen to take to the cookie exchange I have to go to tomorrow night, rather than baking...pathetic.

I'd like to just skip ahead to having Thelma Lou and all of us sitting around playing with her, listening to Christmas carols, and staying HOME.


----------



## Barneysgirl

Goin to see the pups this afternoon.


----------



## LoveisGolden88

Barneysgirl said:


> Goin to see the pups this afternoon.


 
Have fun and post some pictures when you get home!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

I second that!


----------



## Libby Louise

I third that!!!


----------



## Barneysgirl

Another fun, adorable visit with Thelma Lou. Pics to come, BUT.....

When we got there the breeder wanted to talk with me. The puppies went to the vet yesterday and they found out that Thelma Lou has split canines. Both of her lower canines are split from about halfway down up to the top. I've never noticed it, but its definitely obvious when you look closely. What does that mean? The breeder and apparently the vet were unsure. She is the only one in the litter with the problem. It could mean that those baby teeth just formed weird, or it could mean that when her adult canines grow in there will be two on each side and she will have to have them extracted. 
Here are my options: get our deposit back and find another puppy (very nice of them to offer, I thought), take one of the two puppies left (both male), or get approx a 15% discount on Thelma Lou. 
I suppose we will call some vets and see what the range of costs is for tooth extraction. Obviously we don't plan on showing her or breeding her-she's just a family pet, so it's not a cosmetic thing. Ugh. Maybe I will ask on the main forum.


----------



## Barneysgirl

And here is the adorable-ness:


----------



## Barneysgirl

Apparently I can still only do one at a time


----------



## Barneysgirl

Last one (for now):


----------



## Barneysgirl

Oh, she's 6 1/2 pounds now-still the smallest-and the vet remarked that she has "spirit," which is a nice way of saying "watch out!"


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

awww she is so tiny and sweet. I don't know any of this about the teeth. Will it disrupt her at all while she eats as a puppy? I would find out how much the removal costs and if it is something that is necessary and ask if you can deduct that amount from her cost. I mean it is an added expense that is a definite (not unexpected at this point) and if they have to be removed then anyone that takes her is going to have to pay for that on top of the cost of the dog. Even if the breeder keeps her herself. 15% of 1500 dollars is 200 dollars. I wonder how much the tooth removal is? In my case, if it was covered than fine. If it was more than 200 than I'd ask for them to deduct the entire cost of the tooth removal.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

how many were in her litter?


----------



## Barneysgirl

MillionsofPeaches said:


> how many were in her litter?


9 in her litter. They have another litter, a week younger, with 6. If we choose one of the two males, he will come from that second litter. 

I've googled it a bit and it looks like tooth extractions can run anywhere from $150-$200, depending on the tooth and other issues. Molars would be at the higher range, which is good, since this issue is with her canines. It's not a definite that she would have to have the extraction-she only has two teeth right now. It would all depend on what happens when her adult canines come in in several months. If that split is because of two teeth buds then she would get two adult canines and have to have them extracted. 
It doesn't affect her eating at all-but it could bring some extra dental cleaning needs, if stuff got caught in the little crack.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

so would it be double for the two teeth? Also, how do you know that isn't going to be the same with the molars since you said she only has two teeth so far? I've never heard of this so I'm clueless.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

I was googling and it said that major infections can occur. Poor TL. I don't know what to tell you, I don't know what I'd do if it was Peaches.


----------



## LoveisGolden88

I obviously don't know much about dog teeth, but will this be an issue once her adult teeth come in? Or will it just affect her baby teeth?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Barneysgirl

MillionsofPeaches said:


> so would it be double for the two teeth? Also, how do you know that isn't going to be the same with the molars since you said she only has two teeth so far? I've never heard of this so I'm clueless.


I think I'm being confusing. She has all her baby teeth-this is only affecting the two bottom canine teeth. Everything looks normal, except if you look closely at the two bottom canines (the pointy ones), they look like they are cracked from the top to halfway down. They are not misshapen-just have a little line that is the split. Does that make more sense?


----------



## Barneysgirl

LoveisGolden88 said:


> I obviously don't know much about dog teeth, but will this be an issue once her adult teeth come in? Or will it just affect her baby teeth?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


The vet said the worst case scenario would be that she gets two canine adult teeth on each side of the bottom when her permanent teeth come in and would have to have the extra ones extracted.


----------



## LoveisGolden88

Barneysgirl said:


> The vet said the worst case scenario would be that she gets two canine adult teeth on each side of the bottom when her permanent teeth come in and would have to have the extra ones extracted.


That doesn't sound like too bad of a worst case scenario. Do you know what you're going to do yet? I can't imagine it's an easy decision. We're already attached to our little guy and it would feel wrong to suddenly get a different puppy. But on the other hand, being saddled with health problems from day one could be overwhelming.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Barneysgirl

I don't know. We, and especially the boys, are already really attached to her. If that truly is the worst case scenario then I guess it's not too bad. But I've never seen it before and it doesn't seem like the vet had really seen it, either, although now that I think about it, the breeder may have mentioned a name for it? I can't remember for sure-I was kind of overwhelmed because she told us right when she got there and the boys were fawning over the puppy and I was taking it all in. 
My husband and I will talk about it tonight-I'm going to call some other vets in the area tomorrow and then we'll decide. 
Honestly, I can't imagine us taking another one.....she feels like part of the family already.


----------



## Barneysgirl

MillionsofPeaches said:


> I was googling and it said that major infections can occur. Poor TL. I don't know what to tell you, I don't know what I'd do if it was Peaches.


What terms did you google?


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

Honestly I don't remember. It just said infections can occur inside those cracks and there were a lot of people talking about how their dogs had the infections. 
It sounds like that is a minor condition compared. I don't think I'd give up Peaches because of that but I would ask to have the full amount deducted from the cost of the dog to offset this known condition. 
Maybe you should put this in the main forum and see what others suggest. I know there are a few vets on here. They would give good advice I think.


----------



## LoveisGolden88

MillionsofPeaches said:


> Honestly I don't remember. It just said infections can occur inside those cracks and there were a lot of people talking about how their dogs had the infections.
> It sounds like that is a minor condition compared. I don't think I'd give up Peaches because of that but I would ask to have the full amount deducted from the cost of the dog to offset this known condition.
> Maybe you should put this in the main forum and see what others suggest. I know there are a few vets on here. They would give good advice I think.


 
Seconding the advice to ask this question in the main forum! I hope that your calls to the vets go well today and that this is just a minor issue. :crossfing


----------



## Barneysgirl

I put it on the health forum-no info yet, but we'll see.
And I called the vet that examined her-they remember her and the vet is going to call me back when she's finished with a patient. So maybe I'll have some answers shortly.
FWIW, the boys woke up still counting down the days till Thelma Lou comes home. I broached the subject of looking at the other puppies and the little one teared up. Even my husband said, "But it just seems like she's supposed to be with us...." followed by, "The idea of a $2000 vet bill for a puppy we just paid for is not pleasant..."


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

2000 vet bill? Do you really think it would be that much? 

I would repost in the main forum, it gets more traffic. I think you may get more answers from the vet as well. I'd definitely ask about pricing there.


----------



## Libby Louise

I agree about getting the price deducted. Go to your vet once you get her, get a quote on how much it will cost and have the breeder reimburse you. 

Good luck to Thelma Lou. I'll be praying for her!


----------



## Barneysgirl

Great news! I just got off the phone with the vet who saw Thelma Lou on Monday. She is soooo nice, by the way. I'm glad, because we are still looking for a vet we like since we are new to the area.
Anyway, the biggest concern for the vet is that we do not breed her or plan on showing her, as this is a genetic condition. She is a non-conformist. Already causing trouble. 
She said we could spay her between 5-6 months and go ahead and remove the baby teeth then (it is actually two teeth on each side and not one with a split. I guess the bottoms are just really tight together) so it's easier for the adult canines to come in. $25 to remove the baby teeth. 
Then, worst case scenario, she does grow two adult canines in. She will need to go back in and under sedation to have one on each side removed. Leaving them in could result in periodontal disease, gum recession, etc, due to food and fur getting stuck between them. Estimated cost is under $200.
Early care is just brushing with a finger brush to help keep her gums stimulated and get her used to having her teeth brushed. Nothing special. Letting her play with ropes and things to encourage those baby canines to fall out quickly.

So, it looks like its going to be a non-issue! We had no intention of breeding or showing her-we just want a family companion-and it looks like even if things turn out worst case, it's not a big deal.
And we found a vet in the process. Kind of a win-win. And the vet said lots of nice things about the breeder, which made me feel good.


----------



## LoveisGolden88

Barneysgirl said:


> Great news! I just got off the phone with the vet who saw Thelma Lou on Monday. She is soooo nice, by the way. I'm glad, because we are still looking for a vet we like since we are new to the area.
> Anyway, the biggest concern for the vet is that we do not breed her or plan on showing her, as this is a genetic condition. She is a non-conformist. Already causing trouble.
> She said we could spay her between 5-6 months and go ahead and remove the baby teeth then (it is actually two teeth on each side and not one with a split. I guess the bottoms are just really tight together) so it's easier for the adult canines to come in. $25 to remove the baby teeth.
> Then, worst case scenario, she does grow two adult canines in. She will need to go back in and under sedation to have one on each side removed. Leaving them in could result in periodontal disease, gum recession, etc, due to food and fur getting stuck between them. Estimated cost is under $200.
> Early care is just brushing with a finger brush to help keep her gums stimulated and get her used to having her teeth brushed. Nothing special. Letting her play with ropes and things to encourage those baby canines to fall out quickly.
> 
> So, it looks like its going to be a non-issue! We had no intention of breeding or showing her-we just want a family companion-and it looks like even if things turn out worst case, it's not a big deal.
> And we found a vet in the process. Kind of a win-win. And the vet said lots of nice things about the breeder, which made me feel good.


 
Woohoo! So happy to hear good news for Thelma Lou and for your family! arty:


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

that is so wonderful! Im very excited for you guys to have this peace of mind. And to find the vet at the same time to boot! yay for great news!!!


----------



## Libby Louise

So so happy to hear this!!! FIEW! Anyways I had a photoshoot of my girl. She is now 8.5 weeks old


----------



## Libby Louise

Last one


----------



## LoveisGolden88

Libby Louise said:


> So so happy to hear this!!! FIEW! Anyways I had a photoshoot of my girl. She is now 8.5 weeks old


Aww Libby is such a sweetheart! So am I the only one bringing home a male golden born in October? My little guy is going to have some beautiful forum friends! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Barneysgirl

Everyone here is just thrilled about Thelma Lou. Such a relief. Thanks for all your sweet words.

But those pics of Libby are scrumptious! I absolutely love her! 

What exactly are the days Peaches and the little guy are coming home? We are leaning more towards next Monday, especially now after our little scare. We'd just like to have her home with us. I forgot to tell you we dropped a little stuffed toy off with Thelma Lou when we visited. So we can bring home something that smells like her litter when she comes. 
She was so cute-she pranced around the yard carrying a leaf like she was queen of the land, then picked up the stuffed elephant, which is about as big as her, and did the same thing. Pure cuteness.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

Oh LL is just so precious, I love her fuzzy fur!! I love our little group here. It is so nice, you guys are great and it will be fun to watch our pups grow together! I do think you are the only one with a boy!
Peaches is coming home on Sunday. I don't blame you wanting to bring TL home early now. I'd want that too. 
That is funny about her elephant. I brought a lamb over but our breeder had already bought these cute storks that she is putting with the pups and mommies so I just took the lamb home, ha ha. I can't wait to go get Peaches. It is killing me, I dream about her all night long. It is so weird. I dreamt about my kids when I was pregnant too. I guess it is the same thing.
Is anyone interested in any kind of sports or training for your pups? I'm really loving watching agility and thinking it is so cool. I would love to do that with my Peaches and cream!


----------



## Barneysgirl

Well, it's a done deal. Picking her up Monday afternoon, vet scheduled for Thursday. The breeder was so genuinely happy we are still taking her. She said she couldn't imagine someone else taking her-the boys have loved her so much. And her name fits her personality. 
So the countdown is on.....


----------



## LoveisGolden88

Our little boy is coming home next Friday the 14th! I think about him constantly too. I've never had kids but this is probably what having a kid feels like lol. We think he looks like a Charlie. We'll know for sure when we pick him up and my boyfriend meets the puppy for the first time 

As far as training, we are enrolled in puppy kindergarten classes starting January 13th. I'm really excited to get some professional help with training! This will be my first puppy so I have a lot to learn. From there, my long term goal is to get involved with therapy work. My grandfather spent about 6 months in hospital last year fighting necrotizing fasciitis (flesh eating bacteria), so I have a huge soft spot for anyone who has to spend extended time at a hospital. Therapy work feels like a small way to improve their quality of life and to give our dog a job! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

Amanda, that is so awesome about the therapy dog. I was thinking about that as well. We have Peaches enrolled in puppy kinder on the 8th of January so we can compare! This training place does it all from conformation to obedience to therapy and agility so we will see what suits Peaches and get her into that. I find it very exciting!
And yes this is just like having kids!


----------



## Barneysgirl

I think those of us bringing pups home next week should be trying to bank some sleep while we can. 

Amanda, we just moved from near Annapolis this summer. Too bad-we could have arranged a play date!


----------



## LoveisGolden88

Barneysgirl said:


> I think those of us bringing pups home next week should be trying to bank some sleep while we can.
> 
> Amanda, we just moved from near Annapolis this summer. Too bad-we could have arranged a play date!


 
That's awesome, where were you living in Maryland? We're down in Calvert County. 

Also, check out my snazzy new signature/ticker! I feel so accomplished haha


----------



## Barneysgirl

LoveisGolden88 said:


> That's awesome, where were you living in Maryland? We're down in Calvert County.
> 
> Also, check out my snazzy new signature/ticker! I feel so accomplished haha


Just west of Annapolis. We lived there for 5 years-the longest we've been anywhere. 
Love the ticker!! Good job!


----------



## Libby Louise

LoveisGolden88 said:


> That's awesome, where were you living in Maryland? We're down in Calvert County.
> 
> Also, check out my snazzy new signature/ticker! I feel so accomplished haha


LOOOVE your ticker!! And the adorable pic of you and your pup next to it!!! Precious! I will be gone this weekend to attend my grandmothers funeral. Then when I get back Monday I expect to see lots of pics of all your babies!!  

Love this group of ladies! 

Blessings!


----------



## Libby Louise

LoveisGolden88 said:


> Our little boy is coming home next Friday the 14th! I think about him constantly too. I've never had kids but this is probably what having a kid feels like lol. We think he looks like a Charlie. We'll know for sure when we pick him up and my boyfriend meets the puppy for the first time
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App



I adore the name Charlie for a pup. And it happens to be my hubbies name LOL

So maybe I'm partial


----------



## Barneysgirl

Yesterday my next door neighbor offered to let us borrow their crate. They have a boxer and aren't using it at all. I'm so thankful because we have been debating whether to get a big crate and block part off or get a smaller crate to see if this was even something Thelma Lou would like and now we have some time to see!
My running buddy is letting us borrow their gate thingy. I put it up in the kitchen yesterday so the cats could get used to having it around.

All of our neighbors are just as excited about the puppy as we are. I think it's because my 9yo keeps giving everyone updates. 

Today he'll wake up, and before he opens his advent calendar, he'll announce the countdown for Thelma Lou. This whole Chriatmas thing is secondary this year.  Not really, but it's cute to see them more excited about bringing her home than presents. Even our college girl calls for updates on her. Getting close....

I'm going to try and whip up some little burlap stockings I saw on Pinterest. I was going to buy her one, but then I thought I'd just make matching stockings for TL and the cats. And I can line them with some cute print so they're animalized (as opposed to personalized).

Going for a run, then picking up Santa suit for the battalion Christmas party, making dinner for a family in the unit, children's Christmas pageant practice at church tonight. I think that's it. You all?

Meg, I'm sorry to hear about your grandmother. I hope the service is nice and you have a good weekend with your family.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

Oh Meg, I'm sorry for the loss of your grandmother.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

Barney's girl, I'm glad you were able to get a crate loaned to you! That is wonderful!

I know what you mean about Christmas playing second fiddle. Our kids don't talk at all about Christmas, its only about Peaches. Our neighbors are excited too. My 8th grader has friends lined up ready to come visit. 

On a side note---my husband's class all met with the branch manager and it is secured; we stay here after his school is over! No moving for five years! I'm so happy, we haven't been in one house this long. ever. So everything we hoped for, worked out. Now, if he can just finish the math portion of the course…ha ha!


----------



## Barneysgirl

MillionsofPeaches said:


> On a side note---my husband's class all met with the branch manager and it is secured; we stay here after his school is over! No moving for five years! I'm so happy, we haven't been in one house this long. ever. So everything we hoped for, worked out. Now, if he can just finish the math portion of the course…ha ha!


That's awesome! We are hoping to stay here a good long while, too. My husband was the branch manager for a while and I keep hoping it means we'll have a little "in" with the new guy.  We did get offered another year in this job so that's already a good start! 

Of course, you know that means you're going to accumulate wayyy too much stuff and be sorry when you do move......


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

ha ha, yeah, I bet so. Always living in Germany I had tiny houses and never bought a lot of stuff. In this house we've already bought a second living area set, lol. 

That would be great if you guys get to stay there longer! So funny, when we were there for the Q course we hated it so much. We hoped so much he wouldn't be assigned there. It seems like Bragg is either a love or hate place.


----------



## Barneysgirl

That's what I've heard. And I think it depends on what job he's in. And where you came from.....


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

well, the school was a nice break and we had lots of good friends. It was just the town, it just didn't appeal to us. Thank God for friends, it wouldn't have been terrible, lol. But then again, we are ok here and most people hate "disgusta" LMAO!!! It was amazing there were so many people that put things on their wish list that we'd never put on ours and vice versa. Everyone has their own idea of happiness


----------



## Barneysgirl

Poor old Fayettenam....

On a puppy note, today I bought a jumbo pkg of potty-training pads.


----------



## Barneysgirl

Time for a cuteness fix. Here she is showing how ferocious she is with a leaf.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

I can't get over how tiny she is! She is precious!!
Matt bought 50 pads. I was like holy heck, I hope I don't need 50 pads. I told the breeder I'd give her some, ha ha.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

yay breeder just emailed and the vet checks went awesome! I'm so relieved, Thelma's tooth crisis got me very scared.


----------



## Barneysgirl

MillionsofPeaches said:


> yay breeder just emailed and the vet checks went awesome! I'm so relieved, Thelma's tooth crisis got me very scared.


She told me that she doesn't think of it as a crisis, but rather a bit of AWESOMENESS because with two more teeth she's now tougher than any of those bigger pups. 

Great news for you and Peaches!


----------



## Mayve

MillionsofPeaches said:


> yay breeder just emailed and the vet checks went awesome! I'm so relieved, Thelma's tooth crisis got me very scared.


Very Happy for you...Congrats!


----------



## LoveisGolden88

MillionsofPeaches said:


> yay breeder just emailed and the vet checks went awesome! I'm so relieved, Thelma's tooth crisis got me very scared.


Yay, this is great news! One more full day til she's home, right?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

I hope so! My breeder emailed everyone and mentioned she is under the weather. We'll see!


----------



## Barneysgirl

MillionsofPeaches said:


> I hope so! My breeder emailed everyone and mentioned she is under the weather. We'll see!


Any word on if the pick up is still on for tomorrow?

We decided today that Thelma Lou has to have a Christmas collar. We spent half the afternoon going from store to store looking for one and came home empty handed! Well, not completely empty-handed (we can always find SOMETHING to buy for her...), but without a Christmas collar. There were lots of Christmas clothes and toys but no collars. Hmph.
I think I'll look on Amazon.


----------



## LoveisGolden88

Barneysgirl said:


> Any word on if the pick up is still on for tomorrow?
> 
> We decided today that Thelma Lou has to have a Christmas collar. We spent half the afternoon going from store to store looking for one and came home empty handed! Well, not completely empty-handed (we can always find SOMETHING to buy for her...), but without a Christmas collar. There were lots of Christmas clothes and toys but no collars. Hmph.
> I think I'll look on Amazon.


I found an adorable Christmas collar for our little guy on Etsy! I believe the store was Mutty Paws. It was $16, but very high quality. Plus it's more wintery than strictly Christmas (it's a plaid flannel in red white black and gold), so he can wear it into January. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold

*Introducing Yogi!*

We flew our newest addition Yogi home yesterday. His thread is here:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-puppy-up-1-year/123647-introducing-our-newest-addition-yogi.html#post1859529

We are OVER THE MOON with happiness!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

Yes, our breeder just sent us an email. WE are getting her tomorrow! She also sent her seven week photo and titled it brat cause she isn't smiling. She is such a diva, it is so funny! 
I can't believe it is finally happening!!

And Dallas Gold, wow, I'm so excited for you. What a fuzzy buddle of sweetness. I'm glad you are in our October group!!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

BTW Dallas, our puppy's grandfather is from HV!! How cool!


----------



## Barneysgirl

Yay for new pups coming home! 
Dallasgold-I LOVE those pictures! What a gorgeous puppy! And a busy day! I bet you will all get some sleep tonight!

And I can hardly wait to hear about Peaches' homecoming tomorrow! 

We are finally getting our tree tomorrow and the next day is Thelma Lou gotcha day! Today we drove by the turn for the breeder's, and it was all we could do to not just drive out and squeeze a quick visit in.


----------



## LoveisGolden88

HAPPY GOTCHA DAY, PEACHES! Enjoy your new family and have a wonderful day!  


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

Thank you guys!! We're all so excited. We leave in less than two hours!


----------



## njoyqd

Congrats! Can't wait for more.....


----------



## LoveisGolden88

Waiting impatiently for some Peaches updates  so excited for you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Barneysgirl

Hurried home from church to check for Peaches updates! Can't wait to see her!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

hey everyone!! We are home. We've been home about two hours. She has played with our friends, took a bath, played some more. Drank. Potty'd outside. She only wants to sleep in our arms. We introduced the crate. She loved it. Until the door shut. Full on howling. Like a wild wolf, sitting with her throat up howling. Matt kept saying, don't do it, don't fall for it but man, its hard! I let her out and played a little more. This might be a hard night, lol.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

About to leave the breeder's. 







doing her first doggie bath shake!







Drying off







Daddy loves watching her







she can't snuggle enough!


----------



## Vinnie's Mom

Peaches is adorable! Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Barneysgirl

Sooooo cute!! She's already a good show dog. 
Welcome home, Peaches! We are so happy for all of you! I hope you get some sleep tonight!  And come back tomorrow and tell us all about your first night at home....


----------



## njoyqd

Precious, precocious, Peaches!
Hope everyone is sleeping! Enjoy every day with her!
Congratulations & Best wishes!
Dale


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

Yay for Thelma Lou coming home!! Good luck to you guys and I hope you got a good night's sleep, ha ha!!!
I can't wait to hear how it goes! It is a lot busier than I thought it would be with her coming home because you worry she'll have an accident. Or at least I am. 
So far she has only pee'd and poo'd outside, she whines a little and has this certain way about her I've noticed when she needs to go out and then she goes potty right away. 
I'll get more pictures later on today. It is hard, she wants to love all over me when I try to take pictures!!


----------



## Barneysgirl

Were you up bright (dark) and early this morning? And are you at home alone with Peaches today while the kids are at school and dad is at work? (Lucky....)

SO. What is your greatest piece of advice for the first day/night, now that you've made it through?


----------



## LoveisGolden88

*Peaches!*



MillionsofPeaches said:


> About to leave the breeder's.
> View attachment 122769
> 
> doing her first doggie bath shake!
> View attachment 122764
> 
> Drying off
> View attachment 122766
> 
> Daddy loves watching her
> View attachment 122767
> 
> she can't snuggle enough!
> View attachment 122768


 

Oh my goodness she is precious!!! I love her little bath wiggle, too cute :smooch: it looks like her fur has darkened up a bit too! I'm gld she had a great first day with her family.


----------



## LoveisGolden88

Barneysgirl said:


> Were you up bright (dark) and early this morning? And are you at home alone with Peaches today while the kids are at school and dad is at work? (Lucky....)
> 
> SO. What is your greatest piece of advice for the first day/night, now that you've made it through?


 

I second this, those of us with later gotcha days need some tips! We will have a 3-hour drive home with our little guy on Friday. I'm anticipating several potty breaks along the way.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

yes, I was up at 430 and matt took her to pee pee but at 5 that was it for her, she went down at 930 and 5 am was as late as she was willing to lay in her crate.
My breeder is on my face book and I mentioned on there she wasn't liking the crate. She said point a fan on her and she'll be out. It worked so well! 
Also, the crate is important. I don't know where she'd go when we went to sleep without it. 
So far she has gone potty only outside.I watch her like a hawk and have noticed how she acts when she is needing to go and she whines too. Wait for her to finish before you praise her, ha ha, she will stop midstream if I say a word before she is finished.
Oh and I suggest making your kids leave the room and just you and your husband get her adjusted to the crate. Otherwise it is just too much for them with all the excitement. 
We used string cheese bits and her stuffed doll that she came home with to introduce her. 
She is so sweet!!


----------



## Barneysgirl

Ooooh, I was hoping hubby taking her out before PT would buy me some time. I'm setting the timer on the coffee pot tonight! 
I love all the photos you posted-she looks so cuddly! Did you use baby shampoo for her bath? I bought some for Thelma Lou and thought we'd give her a bath tonight, too. 
So funny about her going potty and stopping if you talk to her.  That could come in handy....
Interesting about having a quiet room when we are getting her used to the crate-thanks for the tip!
We are leaving in an hour or so to get her. Is been a crazy day today made more crazy by the word that one of my hubby's units is getting back from Iraq earlier than planned so that means a lot of work and planning the next couple days! Great for them, though. And being busy means we haven't had to sit around looking at the clock tick slowly all day.....and the time is almost gone!  

Have a fun first-full-day and I'll check in later with our little baby girl....


----------



## LoveisGolden88

Barneysgirl said:


> Ooooh, I was hoping hubby taking her out before PT would buy me some time. I'm setting the timer on the coffee pot tonight!
> I love all the photos you posted-she looks so cuddly! Did you use baby shampoo for her bath? I bought some for Thelma Lou and thought we'd give her a bath tonight, too.
> So funny about her going potty and stopping if you talk to her.  That could come in handy....
> Interesting about having a quiet room when we are getting her used to the crate-thanks for the tip!
> We are leaving in an hour or so to get her. Is been a crazy day today made more crazy by the word that one of my hubby's units is getting back from Iraq earlier than planned so that means a lot of work and planning the next couple days! Great for them, though. And being busy means we haven't had to sit around looking at the clock tick slowly all day.....and the time is almost gone!
> 
> Have a fun first-full-day and I'll check in later with our little baby girl....


 
Happy Gotcha Day, Thelma Lou and family! I'll be looking out for updates tonight or tomorrow morning. Also, very glad that one of your husband's units is coming home early, even if it does mean some extra work!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

oh have so much fun tonight! I'm super excited to hear your update! And of course see your pictures. That is great about the units too!
And I have dog shampoo but my breeder said to use Dawn the first few times because there is a lot of fleas going around. Today at the vet's office, the vet was happy to hear I did that last night. She said the same thing.


----------



## Barneysgirl

It's 10:00. I feel like I should be sleeping now, since the puppy is, but there's still so much I need to get done today! 
What a FUN day! My 9yo kept saying, "I just can't believe she's really OURS now!"  
Little Thelma Lou had quite the day! We got home around 5, and she did not nap at all until about half an hour ago! We played outside in the yard a long time-the weather has been so warm. Every neighborhood kid came by to visit, friends brought her (and us!) presents, the cats seem to be handling things ok.....
We didn't get her in the bath tonight b/c it got too late and I didn't want her to go to bed wet. She drank a LOT of water-is that odd? She ate her dinner, she's doing pretty good with her name, she peed twice and pooped once-all outside. I think she should have peed more with all the water she drank. 
She's SO darn cute.  ill try to get lots of pics up tomorrow. For some reason I can only load one at a time on the iPad.
But she's here--hooray! 
And we are all in lovvvvvee...


----------



## Barneysgirl

Snuggling with her brothers.


----------



## Barneysgirl

When I was doing the dishes, she finally crashed right on the kitchen floor.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

awwww she looks so precious! I'm glad she is doing great I bet she is so happy to be with her family!!! I can't wait to hear how last night went for you!!! Our little peaches is quite the handful at night, ha ha.


----------



## Barneysgirl

Well, we made it! We've been up for 20 minutes or so and she has already peed and pooped outside.-I have been trying to get a picture of her playing with her blue elephant-it's so cute-but she won't slow down long enough for me to get one that isn't blurry. I took one of her outside with my 9yo when he got up.

Last night went surprisingly well! I had the night shift-we slept in the family room because it was the farthest away from the family without going down to the basement. The breeder had warned us that she gets noisy in the evenings and she did have a little barking spell, but she really took to the crate well. I put her elephant inside (we had left it at the breeders' so it had her mama's scent on it) along with a couple teeny pieces of dried liver. She went in it several times during the day and when we closed the door last night she was mostly ok. She cried and whined for a minute or two, but that was just when she couldn't see me. Then she settled down and went to sleep. 

She woke up at 3:30, whining a little bit, so I took her out and she pottied right away. I would like to pause here and say how THANKFUL I am that we live in the South and that we are having an unusually warm December. It was actually pleasant outside in my jammies at 3:30am! Anyway, after she peed, she wanted to run around the yard and play. She LOVES being outside. And she is almost obsessed with attacking every leaf she sees. I didn't want to let her get too awake, though, so I brought her back and out her back in the crate. She stayed awake for a little while, but didn't cry. And the next time she woke up it was 6:08.  I didn't sleep as well, because I was listening for her, but it wasn't nearly as bad as I feared.

Of course, as I am writing, she is in her crate in the other room and just started this pathetic whining/howling thing...  oh well....

We have a pen type of thing set up in the kitchen and it has been so helpful. While I cook or clean, she can hang out in there playing and she's perfectly content. She has kind of self-policed herself to stay in the kitchen mostly anyway. I think it's because there is usually a cat sitting in one of the doorways watching her. She's used to cats b/c the breeder had one, and she clearly knows that the cat is her boss. She takes one look at them and just goes the other way. 

We did have an accident in the house last night, which was totally my fault. Everyone had gone to bed (we have one sick kid here) and I decided to move her crate into the other room at the last minute. It was time to take her out (she had finished her dinner and had a big drink recently) but I just thought I could get it done fast and get back to her. I left her in the pen and when I came back she had pooped. I just moved her into her crate in the family room and cleaned it up. My bad.

I suppose that's all the time I have to write now-

I'm so sorry Peaches isn't sleeping! Is she crying or just staying awake?


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

We call Peaches the Leaf Thief! That is so funny because she is obsessed with leaves as well, she loves the colorful red Maple ones the most 







Yesterday she was beyond excited when Savannah came home from school. She loves everyone in the family so much and recognizes them. We took her to the school to wait for our son and even though there were a ton of kids all around her, when Steve-O walked up she nearly jumped out of my arms to get to him. she knows him!







Here she is this morning. She is fine with the door open, although since then she moved to the side of my bed. she doesn't like the crate!








I'm glad Thelma is doing so well! I think that was a big fault of ours, we got home so late she didn't have time to explore the crate like I wish she could have. She doesn't like it and howls and howls, even with all the tricks we've tried. Tonight we'll take shifts laying next to her. Hopefully this is temporary because I think it is a really great thing to crate train her and I know I need that because she cannot walk around my house as she pleases. We have no walls so there is not a room to close her off in. 
I'm glad everything is going well for you guys and I find it so exciting that we are able to share puppy stories with each other!! Makes the experience just that much better!


----------



## Libby Louise

Hmm sorry to hear about peaches and the crate issues. 

Heres a little advice I have (some of which you may already be doing):

When she falls asleep for naps, stick her in the crate and leave the door open so she can walk out when she wakes up.

Stick her in there awake and put a treat in it, close the door for 5-10 seconds. Open the door before she is finished and praise praise praise her! Repeat and extend the time.

Whenever she whines don't let her out unless its a pottying issue. Because that will only reinforce the whining. 

Put a blanket over the entire crate so it is more like a den.

The fan is a great idea, keeps them cool and the soothing noise helps them falls asleep.

Keep your crate by your bedside and if she starts whining even after pottying, then put your hand inside so she can know you are right there with her. 

Keep lots of rawhide chews, kongs, stuffed animals in there for her as I'm sure you know.


Thats all I got. I hope you can try one of things things if you havent already. I know she will learn in time and will come to love it. Good luck. I know how frustrating it can be to lose out on sleep! 

Blessings!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

thanks Meg! Yes, we've done it all. In fact! She loves those bully sticks. I only let her have it when she is in the crate. So if she tries to take it out I take it back and toss it back in the crate. So do you know what that stinkpot did? She pulled it as close to the edge of the door and sat on the outside of the crate with her head on the inside chewing on the stick! 
I'm trying something new tonight. I'm going to try our cat carrier inside the crate. She liked it in the car so she might like it.
I agree, we only take her out for potty and I time it so it is every 2.5 hours. Since she howls nonstop I can't tell when it is actually potty so that is why I time it.


----------



## Libby Louise

MillionsofPeaches said:


> thanks Meg! Yes, we've done it all. In fact! She loves those bully sticks. I only let her have it when she is in the crate. So if she tries to take it out I take it back and toss it back in the crate. So do you know what that stinkpot did? She pulled it as close to the edge of the door and sat on the outside of the crate with her head on the inside chewing on the stick!
> I'm trying something new tonight. I'm going to try our cat carrier inside the crate. She liked it in the car so she might like it.
> I agree, we only take her out for potty and I time it so it is every 2.5 hours. Since she howls nonstop I can't tell when it is actually potty so that is why I time it.



Well you've got me stumped....

Whats your feeding schedule like?


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

eh that is another thing, she just grazes her food. I dunno. I'm not treating her so she will eat her food. But she does poop and they are good poops so I know she is getting something. 
I think she needs more sleep in order to relax more. I'm working on that today. In my experience of having kids, the more tired they were the harder they were to get to eat and sleep. I think she is overstimulated on top of the no sleep at night.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

How are things going with Thelma??? I am hoping you are having fun!!
And today I stepped in my first poo. I thought Peaches had only gone once outside but she must have gone twice. yeah. Well, at least its outside right?


----------



## njoyqd

Congratulations! And welcome Thelma Lou! 
Love reading your journal of new adventures!
Such an adorable sweet ball of fluff!
Enjoy every day
ale


----------



## Barneysgirl

What a day! Thelma Lou has had a great, but busy time. We took her on some errands with us (Home Depot, yes; Target, no), she played out in the yard lots, and has not had an accident inside yet. Not because she's asking to go out yet, we have been taking her out on schedule. But she's actually pretty good at holding it, and can go for a surprisingly long time without peeing. I have had to be gone a good bit of the day but the boys have had a blast with her. 
The neighbors' dog scared the dickens out of her. They can't see each other, but that one (a springer spaniel) knows she's out there and barked like crazy. Thelma Lou stopped midstream peeing, and bolted for my son's lap. 
Since I am such a bad photographer, I am letting my son take most of the pictures of her and I'll upload them when he emails them to me, but I changed my signature to one he sent earlier. 

How's Peaches?? I hope she has a better night. How are you holding up?
I am worried about steeping in poo, too. Especially since I took her outside barefoot last night and early this morning. Ew. Baby poop is no big deal to me, but dog poo is another matter....


----------



## Barneysgirl

I have to tell you how much I LOVE that picture of Peaches sleeping in her crate! It is sooo sweet. <3


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

awww I love the light shining through the windows on her. So pretty! She is so light that it makes her look white in the photo.
yay, I'm glad she has been doing good. I haven't attempted to take her anywhere in the car besides her vet yesterday but around the neighborhood and school she has been bombarded by people and loves all of them! Also there is construction in my neighborhood and big trucks come by and at first she was scared now she just looks at them. She really has been sleeping a lot today. I think she is playing catch up. She didn't sleep a wink yesterday. Also, now she is eating a lot better. I put her bowl by the cats and they all ate together. I think she was used to eating with a group. 
I am so hoping she does better tonight. She has climbed in her crate several times and slept. I put my shirt in there and she loves it. 
I'll keep you all keep updated!!


----------



## Barneysgirl

My favorite things about today: we gave Thelma Lou a bath and she smells soooo good and is so fluffy! We decorated our tree and she joined right in, sniffing all the ornaments and toddling right along at our heels while we hung things. Watching her run around the yard with my little boy. Just what we wanted for him-a buddy.

And the cutest thing ever: We were outside playing when the bugle sounded Retreat (we live on a military installation so bugle calls are the norm). The boy and I stopped playing and turned toward the flag at attention (customary, even for civilians on post) and Thelma Lou paused her scampering, looked up at us quizzically, then sat down perfectly still and looked at us for the entire call. So precious. She knows she's an Army dog. 

No accidents in the house today. She has a little whimper she does when she has to go. She doesn't go to the door when she does it, but we can recognize it and take her out. She drank a lot less than yesterday-in fact, now i think it wasn't enough! She ate 1/2 cup of food 3x. does that seem normal? we discovered she prefers the dry food over the food moistened with water. Her second favorite toy is an old hand towel. Go figure. 
She's sleeping in her crate now-I ought to go to bed and get some sleep!

Here she is after our errands today. She was CRASHED.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

awww look at her little paws stretched out! Peaches does that too! She spreads her toes ever so slightly when we're petting her! 
TL sounds so sweet and cute. I love that she stood at attention at 5! I bet she will do that ALL the time, you'll have to film it when she gets good at it.


----------



## Barneysgirl

How did last night go with Peaches?


----------



## LoveisGolden88

I am loving all the new puppy stories! That and a busy week at work is all that's getting me through until Friday  I'm glad all the October girls are doing so well at home!


----------



## Barneysgirl

We have a fun group of October babies! Can't wait for you to join us, Amanda!
And how is Libby doing? I haven't seen pics of her in a while!
How about Hunter?

We had a pretty good night. Thelma Lou got up at 2:30 (pee in the rain) and again at 5:30 (pee, no rain). I let her snuggle up in a blanket with me and she went back to sleep until 7, when the kids got up! She peed and pooped at 7. That is the morning potty report. 

This morning she came trotting into the kitchen with a Christmas ornament in her mouth. It was so cute. I can never get a good picture, though, because she is always moving so fast.


----------



## njoyqd

I am loving and laughing at the poop report! Phoebe is 8 mo now and her bodily functions are still the big news around here!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

ha ha, yay for poop reports! Well, Peaches started out ok, and I tried, I really tried to keep her in that crate but after two nights of absolutely no sleep, and I mean no sleep, I'm not exaggerating, I pulled her out and she slept next to me in my bed. Matt slept on the couch because he really needed to sleep good one night and she slept next to my head. 
I got a lot more sleep, maybe 4 hours total. I was most concerned about her falling (I put pillows around the ground) so I slept super lightly. I don't know if she needed to go potty but she licked me at around 230 so I took her out. I'm so happy, I can stand in the doorway and tell her, "go potty, Peaches!" and she'll run out there, pee and then I say come! Peaches! and she comes back inside. I give her a treat for that, ha ha. I will treat her if it means I don't have to freeze my britches off. 
So then she came straight back into bed with me. 
Then at 5 am she heard Matt getting up so we went out and she potty'd and pooped. She always poops at 5 am which isn't a good thing later on in life, ha ha.
But this morning I finally got the energy to go to the pool. I crated her and she was asleep when I left but man when I got home she saw me (she wasn't howling when I came home so that is good) she wouldn't leave my side! To the point that I showered and she scratched at the door so I opened the shower and she climbed in! WTH? I didn't think that would happen. So she got a bit wet but not soaking and I blow dried her fur while I did my hair. Now she is laying next to me on the bed. 
She LOVES our bed. Like big time. 

Here is the photo of the day!


----------



## LoveisGolden88

MillionsofPeaches said:


> ha ha, yay for poop reports! Well, Peaches started out ok, and I tried, I really tried to keep her in that crate but after two nights of absolutely no sleep, and I mean no sleep, I'm not exaggerating, I pulled her out and she slept next to me in my bed. Matt slept on the couch because he really needed to sleep good one night and she slept next to my head.
> I got a lot more sleep, maybe 4 hours total. I was most concerned about her falling (I put pillows around the ground) so I slept super lightly. I don't know if she needed to go potty but she licked me at around 230 so I took her out. I'm so happy, I can stand in the doorway and tell her, "go potty, Peaches!" and she'll run out there, pee and then I say come! Peaches! and she comes back inside. I give her a treat for that, ha ha. I will treat her if it means I don't have to freeze my britches off.
> So then she came straight back into bed with me.
> Then at 5 am she heard Matt getting up so we went out and she potty'd and pooped. She always poops at 5 am which isn't a good thing later on in life, ha ha.
> But this morning I finally got the energy to go to the pool. I crated her and she was asleep when I left but man when I got home she saw me (she wasn't howling when I came home so that is good) she wouldn't leave my side! To the point that I showered and she scratched at the door so I opened the shower and she climbed in! WTH? I didn't think that would happen. So she got a bit wet but not soaking and I blow dried her fur while I did my hair. Now she is laying next to me on the bed.
> She LOVES our bed. Like big time.
> 
> Here is the photo of the day!


 
Oh goodness I LOVE this picture. Definitely GRF Caption Competition material! I can just see her saying "Oh, you thought this was YOUR bed?!" :roflmao:


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

ha ha! You nailed it!


----------



## njoyqd

hmmm, i think i would prefer that bed to a crate ANYday!


----------



## Barneysgirl

Can you blame her??


----------



## LoveisGolden88

It's Gotcha Day Eve in our house!!!! How on Earth am I expected to be productive today?! Last night we finally got Little No Name's crate set up in his puppy safe zone. I also set up a soft sided travel crate, which we'll use on long car trips and in our bedroom at night. We were both so excited that we could barely sleep last night, just imagine how tonight will be. :doh: 

I've given up the name battle and have decided to let Adam choose his name. For weeks I've been brainstorming hundreds of names and as much as I wanted something super original, the little guy just _looks_ like a Charlie. Which of course is what Adam wanted to name him all along. :doh:

Hopefully I'll get a chance to check in tomorrow and post some pictures! We'll be leaving the house around 7AM ET and probably won't be back until 2 or so. 

How are all the girls doing today in their new homes?!


----------



## Barneysgirl

Yay for Almost-Gotcha-Day! Try to get sme sleep tonight-you'll be thankful tomorrow! 
How far do you have to drive to pick up "Charlie?"

We are doing great over here. I tried uploading some photos yesterday but for some reason it kept rejecting them, I think they may have been too large. I have some really cute ones-

Thelma Lou has pretty much settled in to her nighttime routine. She poops right before bed (11 or so) and then gets up around 3 to pee and again between 5-6. Then she goes back to sleep until 7 or so, pees again, has breakfast, then poops. I've got it down. 

Last night my 18yo slept downstairs with her so I could sleep through the night. It was nice.  

She LOVES being outside. LOVES it. And it's been raining, which makes it even greater! She rolls in all the wet grass, jumps in wet leaves, leaps and bounds like she's in a Pixar short film, and I swear sometimes she squeals with delight. 
She likes carrying things around in her mouth-pretty much anything and everything. I think it's hard teaching her what she can and can't pick up, so we've just got to be better about not leaving things in her reach. This morning she brought me a toy catalog (Christmas shopping?). 
She has no interest in fetch. She just looks at what we throw like, "Well, what on earth did you do that for?"
She has had some very nice sits for us, and it's just the cutest thing. Her tiny little self sitting and looking expectantly for her treat. 
She can hold her potty for quite a long time. She doesn't go out more an once an hour when we're home, and last night we were at church and were gone over 3 hours with her in her crate and she did great. Didn't seem agitated at all when we got back and hadn't pottied. In fact, we haven't even used one of her training pads yet. 
Today is her vet appointment. I have noticed she has developed a rash on her tummy where there is no fur. I am wondering if she might be allergic to the grass outside? 

Here is a picture of her snuggling last night. It's not the greatest pic, but at least it'll load.


----------



## LoveisGolden88

Barneysgirl said:


> Yay for Almost-Gotcha-Day! Try to get sme sleep tonight-you'll be thankful tomorrow!
> How far do you have to drive to pick up "Charlie?"
> 
> We are doing great over here. I tried uploading some photos yesterday but for some reason it kept rejecting them, I think they may have been too large. I have some really cute ones-
> 
> Thelma Lou has pretty much settled in to her nighttime routine. She poops right before bed (11 or so) and then gets up around 3 to pee and again between 5-6. Then she goes back to sleep until 7 or so, pees again, has breakfast, then poops. I've got it down.
> 
> Last night my 18yo slept downstairs with her so I could sleep through the night. It was nice.
> 
> She LOVES being outside. LOVES it. And it's been raining, which makes it even greater! She rolls in all the wet grass, jumps in wet leaves, leaps and bounds like she's in a Pixar short film, and I swear sometimes she squeals with delight.
> She likes carrying things around in her mouth-pretty much anything and everything. I think it's hard teaching her what she can and can't pick up, so we've just got to be better about not leaving things in her reach. This morning she brought me a toy catalog (Christmas shopping?).
> She has no interest in fetch. She just looks at what we throw like, "Well, what on earth did you do that for?"
> She has had some very nice sits for us, and it's just the cutest thing. Her tiny little self sitting and looking expectantly for her treat.
> She can hold her potty for quite a long time. She doesn't go out more an once an hour when we're home, and last night we were at church and were gone over 3 hours with her in her crate and she did great. Didn't seem agitated at all when we got back and hadn't pottied. In fact, we haven't even used one of her training pads yet.
> Today is her vet appointment. I have noticed she has developed a rash on her tummy where there is no fur. I am wondering if she might be allergic to the grass outside?
> 
> Here is a picture of her snuggling last night. It's not the greatest pic, but at least it'll load.


 
Aww, she is so cute! We're not going to be using puppy pads either. Instead, my sister will be coming over to let him out and exercise him while we're at work. I don't want him to get used to doing his business inside, and we're really lucky to have a sitter lined up! 

We'll have to drive 2.5-3 hours one way to pick him up. Not TOO bad I gues seeing how far others on this forum have traveled.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

awww Amanda that was the worst day for us, in terms of waiting. I know it is going to be horrible for you guys! I sincerely can't wait till you get her! I am so excited all of us October mammas are almost finished getting their babies! 

That is great about the schedule of TL. I haven't really thought of the schedule yet with Peaches. I know she poops three times, once in the morning, once in the midday and once after dinner. Its weird, I'm a very OCD person about so many things but I've never been a schedule person with my babies and now with my dogs. I've always wondered that about myself. I guess God is helping them out because I'm sure one more nagging mommy trait from me and my kids would lose it 
Peaches is now getting much more adjusted to the crate. I left her yesterday and this morning while I exercised. Also I started giving her her meals in there and now that she is devouring her food she is all excited to go into the crate to get her food  Man, I love my breeder, she has carried me through with the crate. 
Peaches is so smart and feisty and also loving and affectionate. She has learned so many things its amazing. I have taught her table, so she will jump up on a small platform now. She is so cute, she backs up to get speed to get on top. I'm really hoping to get her into agility. She also is weaving through plants, I think she may have a natural talent for it, Lord knows her mama and family does. I have to learn all of this as far as training but I'm really excited about it. I can't wait till after the holidays so we can take her to puppy kindergarten! Oh and I'm also leash training her in the house. She wants to bite but with some treats she doesn't care at all about the leash once we get going. She is learning to heel and walk with me. 
and we haven't used a pee pad either. She always just goes outside. I wouldn't mess with them, Amanda, unless it is just a necessity. I think these are such brilliant dogs that they learn amazingly fast and that is just a detour if you ask me. Unless, of course, the dog isn't getting it. 
So we move on and it is the most exciting experience. Every single thing that Peaches does goes down in my "awe" book in my mind and I brag about it like she is a new baby! LOL


----------



## Barneysgirl

Thelma Lou likes helping the boy with his school project.


----------



## LoveisGolden88

Love it! Man, this work day is DRAGGING by...I can't figure out why though


----------



## Barneysgirl

Vet report: Thelma Lou has gained 2.5 lbs since the breeder took her a week and a half ago. 9.1 lbs. We were just saying that she looks bigger than she did on Monday when we brought her home, and I guess it's true!
She seems very tired today. Took a long nap and she was OUT. It actually concerns me just a bit, but maybe it's just a sleepy day for her.
Everything else is good. She showed off her good "sit" for the vet.  The vet stressed not taking her to any parks-especially on post-even with the good weather, because there has been a high number of Parvovirus cases. She also said that the virus can live a year in warm climates, so finding out what we can about the family who lived in the house before us (whether they had dogs, etc) is helpful. We know who lived here before us and they just had a cat so we're good there. I also think some of the more congested housing areas on post are probably more susceptible to the virus since there is a higher population density and so much shared space. 

On another note, as much as Thelma Lou likes her crate, she HATES the pen in the kitchen. We call it "puppy prison" now because she is just miserable in it. So funny, because I thought she'd like it-she's close to everyone and we're all talking to her, she can see us, etc. nope. She just cries and cries and stand up against the walls, won't play with her toys in there, and eventually just lays down and sleeps. It's pathetic.


----------



## njoyqd

Congratulations on a great vet report!
Thelma Lou gets cuter with each picture you post!
Enjoy everyday!
ale


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

wow, I can't believe she weighs that! She looks so super tiny to me! See this is where pictures are deceptive. Peaches was 9.6 on Monday and she looks ginormous! It is all the fur on her! ha ha.
Actually she slept a ton today and I was talking to the breeder and she said that is what puppies do  ha ha. So don't worry about it. 
I bet Thelma just doesn't like being in a pen while everyone around her is not in the pen, ha ha. Maybe you should make her pen bigger and your living area smaller and then she'll feel happier
Can't wait to read about NO NAME BOY's gotcha day!!


----------



## LoveisGolden88

Soon, soon! We are actually heading to bed in a few minutes. We figured, the sooner we go to sleep the sooner tomorrow will be here LOL!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Barneysgirl

MillionsofPeaches said:


> wow, I can't believe she weighs that! She looks so super tiny to me! See this is where pictures are deceptive. Peaches was 9.6 on Monday and she looks ginormous! It is all the fur on her! ha ha.
> Actually she slept a ton today and I was talking to the breeder and she said that is what puppies do  ha ha. So don't worry about it.
> I bet Thelma just doesn't like being in a pen while everyone around her is not in the pen, ha ha. Maybe you should make her pen bigger and your living area smaller and then she'll feel happier
> Can't wait to read about NO NAME BOY's gotcha day!!


She has grown SO much. We were watching her race around the yard tonight and noticing how much taller she seems already!
That's good to hear about the napping. Your breeder is a great source of information!
You're right about being the only one in the pen. We can be right outside it, leaning over and petting her and talking to her and she's miserable. As soon as one of us steps inside her tail starts wagging and she immediately stops whining. Spoiled...
Hey, have I missed recent pics of Peaches?


LoveisGolden88 said:


> Soon, soon! We are actually heading to bed in a few minutes. We figured, the sooner we go to sleep the sooner tomorrow will be here LOL!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Like little kids on Christmas Eve!  


Tonight's cuteness report: we bundled up and went outside to watch the meteor shower and took the pup. She ran around like a crazy for a while, had a great time, then finally (half hour later) laid down by the boys' legs and tried to snuggle up. They put her under the blanket with them and she fell fast asleep. So deep,y that we picked her up, carried her in the house, and put her in the crate without her waking up. She is there now, snoozing away.....


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

YAY Amanda!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Today is the day! (if you didn't already know that) Take lots of photos and post them here the minute you walk in the door because we come first, lmao! No post photos when you can, we'll be on edge!


----------



## Barneysgirl

Hooray for Gotcha Day! Can't wait to hear the story and SEE PICS! (Hopefully you'll be better than I am capturing the adorable moments)


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

I've been beyond super crazy tired and busy. We have a little guest here. Peaches' cousin, Katniss who is 9 months old is visiting. She has helped little Peaches' butt out immensely and we love her so much too!! 
Funny of the day yesterday…
Peaches is a little diva and while Kat went out to play with one kid Peaches ran into Kat's crate and methodically pulled every single thing out and put them in her own crate! What a stinker!


----------



## LoveisGolden88

Thanks guys, we are on the road!!! Barely slept last night so we got to see some of the meteor shower. So pretty! 




Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LoveisGolden88

MillionsofPeaches said:


> I've been beyond super crazy tired and busy. We have a little guest here. Peaches' cousin, Katniss who is 9 months old is visiting. She has helped little Peaches' butt out immensely and we love her so much too!!
> Funny of the day yesterday…
> Peaches is a little diva and while Kat went out to play with one kid Peaches ran into Kat's crate and methodically pulled every single thing out and put them in her own crate! What a stinker!


LOL I love it! "What's mine is mine, and what's yours is mine too" 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Slowtea

I've been a "lurker" on here for a bit. We will hopefully be getting a puppy in MAY (I know....so long to wait but we found the perfect breeder so now we just save, save save and wait!) Thankfully the breeder is only 10 minutes away so hopefully we can break up the wait with visits once they are actually born (and healthy). Mind you the breeding hasn't even happened yet but I am so excited!

Anyway, I have been living vicariously through your pictures and stories. I cannot wait until we see pics of "no name".


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

awww Slowtea, that is how it was for us. We had to save and wait. It was back in April or May when we first contacted the breeder and then we had to wait for a litter. But it is soooo worth it and I feel like this waiting bonded us even closer to the breeder.


----------



## LoveisGolden88

My phone is about to die, but here is a sneak peek of (you guessed it) CHARLIE! The name just fits him. He was pretty scared at first. Luckily I brought a big cat crate with us, and he crawled right in and slept most of the way home, with some occasional crying. No accidents in the car, so it was a good trip! 















Once we got home, we took Charlie straight to his puppy safe zone and fed him lunch. The cats watched suspiciously. 








Then Charlie did his business outside and we threw a little party. Woohoo! Then we gave him a bath which really settled him down. Now he and Adam are napping on the couch, and I'm about to join in! I'm exhausted! 
























Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Barneysgirl

Congratulations!! I think he looks like a Charlie, too! And he's absolutely precious! Good idea for everyone to take a nap-so you're rested up for tonight.  
Keep the pictures and stories coming-so happy for you!!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

Oh he is so precious!! I love the crate and his duck! I also think he looks like a Charlie!!! I agree, get some rest for tonight. Thank you for all the wonderful pictures! I love looking at everyone's pups. I'm so glad we have our little group!!!


----------



## Slowtea

Aww I love that first picture! You can see his innocence in his little face.


----------



## njoyqd

What a sweet handsome boy!
Congratulations!
Enjoy every day
ale


----------



## Barneysgirl

I am trying to take a break from watching and reading about the sorrow in Connecticut tonight. Such a horrible thing. My heart breaks for those families.
Tonight was a lesson for me about what may constitute a little TOO much socialization. 
We decided to take Thelma Lou to hubby's work party for a little bit. We only live about 3 minutes away so we could take her there and bring her home after a little while. 
Everyone loved her. There was plenty of stimuli (lights, decorations, music, balloons, etc) and it was definitely living up to the "a tired puppy is a good puppy" standard. But little girls wanted to walk her around, there was stuff on the floor, pizza at eye level, etc. it was too much stimuli for ME. I had to bring her home much sooner than I planned because it was impossible to relax with so many dangers for her. 
I carried her out to the car and she snuggled up to my neck. I held her on my lap (not ideal, but it was only a mile) and she immediately fell asleep. I carried her in to her crate and she went right back to sleep while I headed back to the party. 
So. Lesson learned. 
Here is some cuteness for today. I used her as the "puppy alarm" to get the boys up this morning, but she was pretty ineffective. She licked their faces, then snuggled under the covers and went to sleep with them...


----------



## njoyqd

Thelma Lou is Too cute!
Love reading your posts!
ale


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

I completely understand how you felt at the party. I feel so stressed about her getting hurt or eating something that will hurt her that I can't relax most of the time. I think it will wear off as we grow together. She probably loved that party, though, what a great idea! I know Peaches loves people and kids that anytime they are around her little tail wags so hard I think it might break off!!

Everything is going really well with Ms. Peaches. She is so unbelievably smart that I can't wrap my head around it. It is weird some times. Like we went on a walk down the road to get to a field. She walked on her leash there and back like a pro! I didn't really have to do anything but put the leash on and then she started prancing. And having Kat to follow helped her immensely I'm sure. She LOVES to fetch. Loves it. So we took them off their leashes and she would wait patiently for Kat to go get her ball and then we'd throw Peaches' little duck and Peaches would run to get it and come back to us. People would walk by and just watch from afar and ooh and awww because both dogs together look so beautiful running to fetch and then so endearing while they lay in the grass wrestling. Kat is so gentle with Peaches. 

Also Peaches knows Come so well that it life makes easy for me. I hope this isn't a fluke because it is helpful right now, especially in learning other things. She knows sit and table (which is a term I'm using for her to jump on a small platform) She eats her food in a flat 1.5 minutes, ha ha! Also, she is sleeping so much better. We went to bed at 9 and she went in her crate and woke up at 115 to pee went back and didn't wake back up until 545. Even when Kat barked after hearing the cat coming down the stairs at 3 am. (ugh) And her poop is perfect :bowl:

All in all, things are going so crazy smooth right now. Is it hard? Yes. But it is so rewarding I just love her and I love Kat. This is an amazing journey, that's for sure, and our kids are learning and experiencing things and that is also a rewarding feeling to watch. To see them love on Peaches and lay on Kat in front of the fire is like looking at a Landsend scene, ha ha!! It just doesn't seem real. 
I've been trying to post some photos but it won't let me. I'll try on the next post.


----------



## Barneysgirl

Can we talk potty-training? Maybe I should start a thread on the bigger puppy forum, where people who have been through this can weigh in.
Thelma Lou is doing really well about her potty. She has had a few (3 exactly) poop accidents in the house-all completely our fault. But she can really hold her potty for a long time. She doesn't have to go every 30 min or so like I had read they would. She really can wait an hour or even more, and obviously in her crate can wait longer. 
The thing is, I do recognize this little whine sound she makes when she really has to go if I am right there when she does it. If I'm not, well, that's how we've had the three accidents. 
And sometimes she doesn't make the sound at all, but when we take her out she goes potty immediately, like she really had to go.
How do I get her to really let us know she needs to go? We take her out the same door every time, tell her, "lets go potty," on the way and praise her effusely when she goes. I read about teaching them to ring a bell on the door when they need to go? 
What are Peaches, Libby, et al, doing about that?

Edited to add: 
Well, as soon as I was done typing this and she finished playing with her boy, I looked over and there she was, sitting on the mat by the back door. Let her out, she peed, and all is good.
Maybe she heard I was tattling on her....


----------



## Barneysgirl

Showing her good "sit."


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

It sounds like she is doing good with potty training! I don't know, peaches we just take her out a lot. I don't really notice her needing to go that much but I just tell her to potty and she does it. I haven't really tested her to see if she can tell me or not.


----------



## LoveisGolden88

Hello October people! Sorry we've been MIA, it's been a whirlwind 24 hrs  Charlie is doing great so far. No accidents during the day yet and two overnight, which were totally my fault. We crated him in our room and were ignoring his whimpers, well unfortunately he was trying to say it was potty time! Complete fail on my part - I will do better at watching him tonight to distinguish the "I wanna play" cry from the "it's potty time" cry. 

The cats are doing pretty well with their new little brother. Charlie and I ended up "sleeping" downstairs so Adam could rest up for work, and the cats were very inquisitive all night. Between them running around and Charlie needing to go out, I'm running on about 90 minutes of sleep right now haha. Adam woke up this morning to find me and Charlie asleep on the floor of the puppy safe room, LOL!

The not-so-good things so far: a few people seem to be EXTREMELY vocal about their opinions on dogs, and not always in a good/useful way. Charlie had his exam today at a local vet, where I was essentially berated for having a purebred from a breeder vice rescuing. Every other pet I've ever owned has been a rescue, and there are several valid reasons we went the reputable breeder route, but I found myself doubting my decision and welling up in tears. I think it was the lack of sleep. Rescue is such a noble cause, but I wish it had been handled more professionally. Needless to say, we'll be finding a different vet. 

On the whole, Charlie has just been such a joy. He's already met about 20 people, so we're off to a good start on socialization! Here's a picture I took of him this morning. The cat in the background is Toby!









Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

aww I love it! Don't worry about what those people say to you, you know what is right and what is wrong for your family. I definitely think it is lack of sleep. That is how I was earlier this week and I was very very weepy. I couldn't even stop moving or I'd fall to the ground. Good to say that now I feel a bit more rested (thought not like it was before she came, ha ha) but things are getting better and they will for you too. I'm glad you posted, I missed you!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

Finally I had to resize all these photos. that hasn't happened before and this is my crappy little camera. 
So here is Peaches with her bully stick. She loves these things! She and Kat each have their own and sit here and watch me while I'm getting ready in the bathroom, ha ha.







Here she is at Petco. She didn't like that cart she wanted to walk around like Kat.







She is totally wiped out.







they love snuggling up.







She got in the mud in the backyard and then it was so much fun it was exhausting.







Savannah snuggling our little butterball…


----------



## Libby Louise

Barneysgirl said:


> Can we talk potty-training? Maybe I should start a thread on the bigger puppy forum, where people who have been through this can weigh in.
> Thelma Lou is doing really well about her potty. She has had a few (3 exactly) poop accidents in the house-all completely our fault. But she can really hold her potty for a long time. She doesn't have to go every 30 min or so like I had read they would. She really can wait an hour or even more, and obviously in her crate can wait longer.
> The thing is, I do recognize this little whine sound she makes when she really has to go if I am right there when she does it. If I'm not, well, that's how we've had the three accidents.
> And sometimes she doesn't make the sound at all, but when we take her out she goes potty immediately, like she really had to go.
> How do I get her to really let us know she needs to go? We take her out the same door every time, tell her, "lets go potty," on the way and praise her effusely when she goes. I read about teaching them to ring a bell on the door when they need to go?
> What are Peaches, Libby, et al, doing about that?
> 
> Edited to add:
> Well, as soon as I was done typing this and she finished playing with her boy, I looked over and there she was, sitting on the mat by the back door. Let her out, she peed, and all is good.
> Maybe she heard I was tattling on her....


Wow it's been awhile since I've posted. I just wanted to chime in and talk a little more about my little Libby. I call her little but she's really growing a lot!! I wish I had a scale to weigh her but I think she could be close to 15 lbs at 10 weeks. Maybe more. I'm not good at guessing that sort of thing. But she's big. 

I want to offer some hope for you and Peaches. Because Libby now sleeps through the whole night from about 11 PM to 7:30 or 8 am. It does get better!!!! But I'm really glad to hear she's warming up to the crate. Is she still sleeping in your bed at night?

It terms of potty training we are doing so well. When put her paw on the bell range it, praised her. Said GO POTTY and brought her outside. Then of course treating and praising her after she went. And even if she didn't "go". Because it's the idea of ringing bell=go outside. She is completely trained. Although she did have one accident at the door while I was upstairs getting ready for work yesterday. But that was my fault. I don't watch her like a hawk anymore.

Our only issues are, at evening time she gets zoomies... BAD. Like a maniac she runs around and with slippery wood floors, slips and knock over everything :doh: She also gets more nippy during her "crazy spells". Ahhh what can you do. I just try to time her out until she relaxes. Which takes a few minutes. I know she gets plenty of exercise, its just her being hyper after I come home from work. She gets super excited!!! 

Also I'm jealous about your pups that walk nice. Libby goes crazy on a leash. She loves being outside so much. 

One other thing. I have not been diligent in obedience training. AGH!! She knows sit perfectly but I haven't had time to train her to do other commands. I feel like I'm dropping the ball in that area. 

Anywho I'm glad to be back on the forum and following my October buddies. I love all your pups. Peaches and Thelma Lou are just precious. As is little Charlie!!!

P.S. I love that name for him. It suits him. 

I will be posting more pics of my Libby soon. I'm going to start calling her "wild thing" 


Blessings all!


----------



## Barneysgirl

Fluffy little Charlie is so cute!!
That was the vet who said those things to you? Sheesh. I'm sorry. I hope you can find another vet that will love your puppy and support you. 
That, plus some sleep, will make a lot of difference in your life. 
Your cats are so much better than ours! One is very interested, but won't let Thelma Lou come too near. The other has been hiding out since she got here. Just comes out for dinner and breakfast.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

Wow, Libby is sleeping so long!! You are so lucky, I hope that at 10 weeks Peachy girl will be too. She is sleeping in her crate now. It was only one night of weakness that she slept in my bed. She doesn't whine anymore and goes to chill out there periodically during the day on her own. So here's hoping! 
I love your name for her, Wild Girl!


----------



## Libby Louise

MillionsofPeaches said:


> Wow, Libby is sleeping so long!! You are so lucky, I hope that at 10 weeks Peachy girl will be too. She is sleeping in her crate now. It was only one night of weakness that she slept in my bed. She doesn't whine anymore and goes to chill out there periodically during the day on her own. So here's hoping!
> I love your name for her, Wild Girl!




Haha of course today she hasn't been living up to that name. She actually has been pretty chill.  

And I think she's sleeps so long because she KNOWS mommy's a sleeper. HAHA when I was a toddler I used to put myself to bed. 

I love that name "Peachy girl" 

I have a feeling we will all be coming up with many nicknames for our babes


----------



## Libby Louise

Here's a christmas pic!! Libby turned 10 weeks today. I think she looks so much more mature in the 3 weeks I've had her. 

I think you can see that she is not too interested in picture taking time in the second photo... LOL


----------



## LoveisGolden88

Thanks all! Our afternoon has been MUCH better, thank goodness! Adam is at work, so my mom came and watched Charlie while I took a short nap. Afterward, we played outside for a long time which was great! Charlie ran after me all over the yard, and we even taught him "come"! He would come to both my mom and me when called. He was loving it, just trotting around with leaves and his ball  now he's napping peacefully next me on the couch. Lets hope it lasts!









Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LoveisGolden88

Libby Louise said:


> Here's a christmas pic!! Libby turned 10 weeks today. I think she looks so much more mature in the 3 weeks I've had her.
> 
> I think you can see that she is not too interested in picture taking time in the second photo... LOL


Libby is SO pretty! She does look so much older just in three short weeks. Crazy!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## o0Shaz0o

Murphy was born on the 18th of October. He has been home for 24 hours now.



























Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LoveisGolden88

o0Shaz0o said:


> Murphy was born on the 18th of October. He has been home for 24 hours now.
> View attachment 123103
> View attachment 123104
> View attachment 123105
> View attachment 123106
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Welcome home, Murphy!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

awww wow, Libby is so beautiful, I love that photo! I want one so bad of peaches in front of the tree and she is just to active right now! LL has totally grown up a lot!

Glad you got some sleep, Amanda. I love come, its the best command, ah ha

hey Murphey! You and my Peaches share a birthday!! He is gorgeous!


----------



## Barneysgirl

I'm loving all these new pics and stories! And welcome Murphy!
I will be AWOL for a little while-lots of official functions and church activities, plus our oldest and his wifey coming down to watch the Hobbit with us tomorrow night. AND our unit coming in from Afghanistan about 3am tonight!
I'll check back when I can-keep writing and posting pics so I can keep up with all these adorable pups! 
Our fun for the day is that Thelma Lou likes to climb under the sofa and stick just her nose out to scare you. She does a little growl/bark to sound ferocious. 

Here is a picture of her at daddy's work. We took her with us to decorate for the homecoming today. They have sticks there, so it was awesome.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

AWWWW Man, I wish you could take her to Homecoming, I bet they would love to see a puppy like her! Have fun with all of your stuff!


----------



## Slowtea

I am just loving all of these pictures of the puppies! Of course the pictures of Libby are just stunning. I have had a small photography business for a bit but after a while I realized I love photography, hate the business. Don't you love it when people ask "what kind of camera do you use?" (As if the camera alone can take the pictures).


----------



## Libby Louise

Slowtea said:


> I am just loving all of these pictures of the puppies! Of course the pictures of Libby are just stunning. I have had a small photography business for a bit but after a while I realized I love photography, hate the business. Don't you love it when people ask "what kind of camera do you use?" (As if the camera alone can take the pictures).



Haha yes. It's annoying!!! I work with children with autism primarily so I dont really have the time to continue my business right now. BUT I DO have time to take pwitty pictaws of my pups!!!! 

Even when I'm tired after work I can't help but play with the loves of my life!!! 

:--heart::--heart::--heart:


----------



## Barneysgirl

Well, I'm back and feeling like a normal person again after 7 hours of sleep last night! THAT was a busy weekend. But tons of fun. The homecoming was awesome. Nothing like seeing families with signs and little kids and the band and lots of other people out to welcome Soldiers back from deployment at 3 in the morning. We had a great time and so happy their families will be together for Christmas. 
Thelma Lou did very well with our nutty schedule. We did have a rough night Sunday night. She had been home in her crate a long time on Sunday. We kept running home or having someone scoot over to let her out, but we were gone a long time and she slept much of the day. Which I found out when we got home at 1 am and she was wide awake and ready to play!
But last night she slept straight through and I feel like a new person. 

For milestones, we don't really have any, actually. Training was kind of on hold over the weekend. Today we have been working on a good recall. The weather is gorgeous so we have spent most of the day outside. Right now she is crashed on the floor in her puppy jail (pen). Which tells you how tired she is because she hates the puppy jail.

My favorite moments with her are right when she wakes up from a nap. She is so cuddly and just wants to be held. Her eyes are kind of sleepy and she snuggles onto my lap. She is so stinkin smart, too. We are amazed every day. And are reminded that we have to stay on our toes to think one step ahead of her. 
We successfully switched her food and she hasn't had a bit of trouble. We went with Simply Nourish which is the Petsmart brand food. It met nearly all the criteria we had and received good ratings. Plus there are always Petsmarts around and the price was reasonable. We almost went with Purina Pro Plan but ended up not, for no reason, really. 
Anyway, the point is Thelma Lou has done great and hasn't had any potty problems at all. 

I can't believe how much she has grown in the 8 days we've had her. She can reach things on the coffee table now and can go up the two steps from the patio in the back door. We were marveling over the fact that our original plan was to pick her up yesterday! We would have missed out on so much fun....


----------



## Barneysgirl

Here she is enjoying outside....


----------



## Barneysgirl

She's so happy she found another stick!


----------



## LoveisGolden88

Whew we have been so busy!!! Charlie takes up all of our free time now. And MAN has he learned how to use his teeth! I guess this is normal and that the "land shark" nickname exists for a reason 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Libby Louise

It DOES get better. I promise. 10.5 weeks and my pups starting to relax a little. Now she is used to our house and doesnt feel the need to explore and get into things as much. Every now and then I see her going into a no-no area AKA the closet with all our shoes. And I will just say no-no and she'll turn around and chew her toys on the rug. She still has bursts of energy and becomes a kamikaze puppy smashing into everything. But its been a lot easier lately. FIEW

SO ladies!!!! We look to the light in the end of the tunnel and KNOW our pups will be well mannered adults someday. :crossfing 

well..... we hope 

LOL get some sleep girlies!


PS. Thelma Lou is so stinking cute!!!! And she HAS gotten bigger!


----------



## Barneysgirl

I hear you, Amanda.  we are concentrating heavily on the "off" command today in the hopes she will take it as a "please get your little mouth and razor sharp teeth off my hand/leg/pants/feet because it HURTS!" 
And what else hurts is that she runs nose first into the backs of my legs when we're playing. Who figured her nose was so hard and pointy?

Thanks for the encouragement, Meg! You're just enough ahead of us to be our veteran puppy-owner.


----------



## LoveisGolden88

Okay thank goodness it isn't just us! My mom brought up a good point today. She said if 1 year to a human is 7 years to a dog, then we are just getting into the terrible twos right now. So true! 

We worked on "sit" a bit tonight, but frankly I feel like it's a waste of time when he's so riled up and not listening. We seem to have Charlie's attention the most when outside. He does really well with "come", even with distractions. I am just counting down the days until puppy kindergarten and the help of a certified trainer LOL. Here's some new pictures from today and yesterday:















Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LoveisGolden88

One more funny update before we head to bed - Charlie just farted for the first time (that I've noticed)! Adam is in the garage and it's just me and Charlie in the living room when I smell this yucky odor. I look around horrified that I must've taken my eyes off Charlie for a second. Nope, he is sound asleep at my feet and no accident to be seen! Looks like this is finally a time we can blame it on the dog  


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

oh everyone's pups are so cute. I love the Christmas collar you have for Thelma, that is really pretty! Charlie is such a cuddle bug. 
It is so interesting to read everyone's experiences. Right now our issue is again, sleep. She was up every two hours. I don't know why. We ignored her in the past and she had to poo so I'm worried to ignore her again. So it is if she is crying wolf! Last night we ignored her and she went back to sleep. I tell her, eh eh, enough, go to sleep and she will normally stop. But again, I'm hesitant cause I don't want her suffering in her crate if she really does have to go. 
As far as biting goes. I told you all that we also ended up getting a nine month old by some off the wall chance. There as absolutely no intention of doing that! She controls Peaches' biting a lot. I follow her lead. She will take Peaches' muzzle inside her whole mouth. So i do that with Peaches until she sighs (not in my mouth, lol, but inside my hand) and once she gives up she won't bite any more. Well, for that five minutes of play anyway, ha ha.
She has gained a ton of weight too! She has gained almost three pounds since the day we got her! 
I laughed about the kamikaze comment because we called Peaches the torpedo and we also say, do do do doooo! Puppy Power! When she rounds the corner, ha ha.


----------



## Barneysgirl

Oh, Shelby, I didn't know you had gotten the other golden for good! I was assuming you we're just dog-sitting for someone. My! Well, it sounds like it has been helpful at least and you already love her.  And I imagine seeing her more mature behavior gives you hope Peaches will one day sleep through the night....


----------



## Libby Louise

AWWW Shelby do you have pics of the older pup?! Not sure if its the same situation but we ended up with our Boxer "Laina" kind of like that. Very unexpectedly. 

My in-laws heard about a boxer for sale and knew she was in a bad situation. She came from Petland originally and was bought by some low-lifes that used her to breed. My in-laws said they were horrified by the conditions she was living in and had to adopt her. She had fleas, worms, infections, ear mites, and was very underweight. I went over to their house and was amazed to see another dog sitting on their porch!! I asked who she was and they said "well we were hoping you could take her".  They didn't want 3 dogs so of course we took her and she has been the best dog I could ever ask for. And so we got Libby as a friend for her. They are best pals too! 



Question ladies: Where are you taking your pups for puppy-classes, how much, how often is the class, and at what age can you bring them. 

My husband and I have been contemplating bringing Libby to classes. She is doing very well right now but she might regress in a couple months during the teenage phase.....


----------



## LoveisGolden88

Libby Louise said:


> Question ladies: Where are you taking your pups for puppy-classes, how much, how often is the class, and at what age can you bring them.
> 
> My husband and I have been contemplating bringing Libby to classes. She is doing very well right now but she might regress in a couple months during the teenage phase.....


We lucked out in that there's a great certified dog trainer who lives right in our small town! She teaches a wide variety of classes and is a CGC evaluator, which is great door our future goals. Classes start 13 Jan and meet for an hour each Sunday for five weeks. I believe all "students" are required to be at least 8 weeks old and have proof of current vaccinations. The cost is very reasonable, $100 for the five weeks which I believe is comparable with the big box store classes.



Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

Wow that is so special about your pooch, Meg. How incredibly kind and loving you guys are! She is lucky to have you!

No, our breeder picked Kat out for show and she didn't pass her clearances at this past appointment for her eyes. So she can't be bred. Our breeder knew we'd want another pooch next year and asked if we'd like to have Katniss, who is 9 months old. Katniss is so gorgeous and really the sweetest, goofiest dog around. We had her over and fell in love and so did Peaches. They are inseparable. It is so crazy, never thought this would happen but so glad it did. Our breeder knew that we were good match for Katniss and it worked out awesome! I'll post some pictures of her, she is so funny while Peaches is so dominant and serious. they are yingandyang. 
We are lucky like Amanda to have a team of dog trainers here in Augusta. They are certified in a lot of venues and we can pick what direction we want to move with our two. I really want to get them into something because I feel like they are meant to use their intelligence and abilities and I find that exciting as well. Our first classes is Puppy kindergarten it starts on the 8th and goes for 6 weeks (I think). It is 75 dollars, it is 8 to 13 weeks of age and they must have their second set of vacs. so lucky Peaches brother is going to be in the same class!
Ok, so I'll go see if I can find some cute shots of Katniss.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

Here is Katniss at the Savannah River on Sunday







I love this shot. I swear I did not manipulate Peaches' paw. I looked over and this is how they were laying.







This morning Peaches' brother came over to play and Katniss was overseeing their fun!


----------



## Libby Louise

OMG they are sooooo incredibly adorable!!!! I love the one where they are spooning!!!! Best friends!

Thats how my Laina and Libby are


----------



## Barneysgirl

Ohhhh, I LOVE those pictures of Peaches and Katniss!!!! That sleeping one is the sweetest thing ever! What a fun house you have!

Today's word in our house is "under." 
No, not under as in, I'm "under-prepared" for Christmas (although true), but under as in Thelma Lou likes to be UNDER things. She climbs under the furniture all day long. Sometimes she takes a nap, sometimes she growls ferociously at anyone who walks by, sometimes she takes her toys under the couch to play. It's funny-but I wonder how its going to work when she gets bigger! 

We played outside a lot again yesterday. She would stay out all day if we let her. And she met our neighbor's boxer for the first time. She was a little overwhelmed by the boxer's exuberance at meeting. But it was great for her-she needs some doggie friends. And she needs someone of her species to let her know when she is being too rough. We're going to try to have them play daily or close to it.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

look at her! She definitely has staked out and claimed that spot! Watch out, guys, Thelma is going to get you!!!


----------



## LoveisGolden88

Charlie seems to literally be getting bigger as I type this:









Here's Charlie pouting while Jinx watches from the safety of the living room:










I wish time would slow down a bit! I'm so looking forward to having 12 days off work to bond even more with him 

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

ha ha, that looks is priceless! Does Jinx tease Charlie? Our cat, Roman, is so cruel, he won't budge because he knows his claws will hurt the pups so he has the power. He entices them and they circle him in fear. They just want to play. Stinkin' cat!


----------



## LoveisGolden88

Jinx and Toby (the cats) don't tease Charlie much, they are just really curious about him. I hope they become friends soon!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

Guess what? Peaches FINALLy slept in her crate for seven hours straight! She went down at 745. We passed out at 830 and she woke us up at 245 then went back down till 5. I feel so refreshed! Although I woke up at 1130 thinking is she still sleeping? LOL


----------



## Barneysgirl

Hooray!! It's a whole new leash on life when you get some sleep, isn't it?
Does she usually go to sleep that early? I am wondering if you woke her up later,right before you went to bed, to take her out, if she could go even longer. 
We go to bed late around here. So we usually take Thelma Lou out around 10 or 11, and she's been making it through to between 7-7:30 for several days now. 
Last night we went to bed MUCH later. There was a storm that rolled through and broke one of the supports on our gazebo and while we were out tying it down, our neoghbor's gazebo got picked completely up and destroyed! They left yesterday on leave so that'll stink to come home to. I think we'll email them and give them the heads up.


----------



## Libby Louise

MillionsofPeaches said:


> Guess what? Peaches FINALLy slept in her crate for seven hours straight! She went down at 745. We passed out at 830 and she woke us up at 245 then went back down till 5. I feel so refreshed! Although I woke up at 1130 thinking is she still sleeping? LOL



AWWW see I knew she'd get better!!!!!!! Sooo happy for you! Sleep makes all the world of difference!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

Barneysgirl said:


> Hooray!! It's a whole new leash on life when you get some sleep, isn't it?
> Does she usually go to sleep that early? I am wondering if you woke her up later,right before you went to bed, to take her out, if she could go even longer.
> We go to bed late around here. So we usually take Thelma Lou out around 10 or 11, and she's been making it through to between 7-7:30 for several days now.
> Last night we went to bed MUCH later. There was a storm that rolled through and broke one of the supports on our gazebo and while we were out tying it down, our neoghbor's gazebo got picked completely up and destroyed! They left yesterday on leave so that'll stink to come home to. I think we'll email them and give them the heads up.


ha ha, Matt wakes up at 4 am to get to work so we are used to going to bed at 9 pm. Lately we've been so exhausted that we are literally falling asleep in bed watching tv. I hope that after we get some sleep we can bump up her bedtime. Perhaps now that Matt is on block leave. I know that eventually things will be back in order.

Goodness gracious about the gazebo. WE've got some super strong wind here too and all my decorations have blown down and some trees feel but nothing as bad as your gazebo.


----------



## Barneysgirl

Hello, my name is Thelma Lou. I have an addiction to Christmas and I need a 10-step program. I realize that my family has spent the equivalent of a mid-size Eastern European country's budget on chew toys of all shapes and sizes for me; that means nothing. They are all dull and boring. What I really love are ornaments. Of any shape and size. Tree branches, paper snowflakes, wrapping paper, it's all so wonderfully fulfilling.....

Please send more decorations. Soon there will be none left here for me to enjoy....


----------



## Vinnie's Mom

Barneysgirl said:


> Hello, my name is Thelma Lou. I have an addiction to Christmas and I need a 10-step program. I realize that my family has spent the equivalent of a mid-size Eastern European country's budget on chew toys of all shapes and sizes for me; that means nothing. They are all dull and boring. What I really love are ornaments. Of any shape and size. Tree branches, paper snowflakes, wrapping paper, it's all so wonderfully fulfilling.....
> 
> Please send more decorations. Soon there will be none left here for me to enjoy....


I'll send her anything she wants ❤ she's adorable!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

OMG what a sweet face, how can you deny that girl her ornaments?


----------



## o0Shaz0o

Love all the pictures guys! 

Check out this link for some puppy-tainment! 

http://youtu.be/anrh0kKKFWE

http://youtu.be/Yi-oKMKTEd4

Love having a pup around for the holidays. Merry Xmas everyone!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LoveisGolden88

Charlie had the best day yesterday! First shopping in downtown Annapolis, where he was absolutely adored in every store we visited. Then we went to my uncle's house to watch the redskins game, and got to meet his new golden, Harley! Harley is 12 weeks old, so only a month older than my Charlie. Look at the size difference:

















I can't believe that's what our puppies will look like so soon! A good reminder to take pictures every single day. I'm sure there will be plenty of Christmas pictures coming soon. I hope everyone has a wonderful Christmas!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

Shaz, I love the video, that was really neat!
Amanda, Charlie is so sweet and so is Harley. I can't believe he is just a month older!!! Wow, that really motivates me to keep clicking! 

Everyone have a wonderful holiday season!


----------



## Barneysgirl

Happy day after Christmas, everyone! I hope you all had a wonderful day yeaterday-we certainly did! We had an open house Christmas Eve, too, with lots of people and Thelma Lou was so thrilled at all the cuddles she got.
I have to go meet up for a championship round of Mario Kart in a sec, but I wanted to share a picture from her vet appt this morning. 
12 pounds! I wish we could stop time for just a little while (for the kiddos AND the puppy.....)
Have a great rest of the week!

Eta: no idea why the pic is sideways. I'll try to fix it later...


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

Hey everyone! What a whirlwind holiday season this year! It seemed to blow by with the dogs. They were right up in our laps while we all unwrapped our gifts and slept politely in the hall while we had guests over for Eve's dinner. I was really proud of them! 
Peaches had her vet appointment yesterday. She weighed in at 14.4 pounds at 10 weeks 1 day. She has perfected fetch and drop it now. And she patiently sits and waits for every new situation. She hasn't really changed too much. She is just a little more energetic and very lovey to us. She has gotten herself on quite a schedule and is ready for bed at 730 to 8 every night. She gets right in her crate without any issues now and just settles right down. She now sleeps a full 8 hours until its time to potty around 4 am. Then she sleeps till 6 am. 

She also has made huge strides in house training. She goes to the door and waits. the first time we didn't recognize it and she pooped by the door on the tile. But all other times we've been on high alert. I wish she'd bark but she just waits but we're happy about that!

Really she is an excellent puppy. I couldn't ask for more. I really love her and her personality suits our family perfectly. 

I have some photos but they are all too big so here is two of the smaller recent ones.


----------



## Barneysgirl

Oh, Peaches is still such a cute little fuzz ball! And she looks so small to me, compared to Thelma Lou, who weighed 12 lbs at her appt on the 26th. Maybe because I see her next to Katniss? I don't know. She's definitely fluffier than Thelma Lou! 

She sounds like such a good fit for your family and I'm so glad she's settled in to a good sleeping routine. Does she not nip/bite you? You didn't mention it. That is our biggest issue right now. We are working on "easy" and "off" which she does fairly well for me, but not so well for the rest of the family, especially the 9yo. Maybe because she has Kat to teach her how to behave. 

Thelma Louis an excellent sleeper. She goes to bed around 9 and sleeps until 7:30 or even later if the house is quiet. And she's really good at holding her potty, if not quite so good at letting us know when she needs to go out. She does occasionally whine at the door, but it's not loud or long so if you don't catch it, she'll just move on and find a spot on the floor-usually only poop. She hasn't had an accident in several days, but I think it's just because we take her out on schedule still, not because she's letting us know. Thankfully she doesn't have to go very often, though, so it mostly works out.

I'm so impressed at her "fetch" and "drop it." Good job! I'm still trying to figure out how to get TL to lay down. I've tried all the training tips, but she doesn't respond the way they say she will (like moving the treat in a diagonal line down and she is supposed to lay down to get it. She just looks at it and then at me and stays sitting.) so we're still sticking with sit and shake and come. We've had to keep her on a leash outside most of the time now, because she's discovered fun hiding places in the hedge and runs right for them if we let her.  But that's good, because she's getting better about being on the leash. And we've been taking her out the back door every time but had to change it up b/c the other day we went out the front and she was really timid about walking through the front door! Didn't think about that before. So now we switch it up on her. 

Have a great weekend. Hope everyone else finds time to check in, too!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

I, too, am hoping to hear how our other pups are doing! I'm so glad that Thelma is doing so well. I can't imagine Peaches sleeping that long, it would be in my dreams to not have one potty break in the night, ha ha. 
I haven't tried lay down yet with Peaches. I pretty much tell Katniss go lay down and she does and then Peaches will watch and follow. I need to work on more with Peaches. It just seems to be going by so fast and a lot of our exercise and training is going out for a walk and then fetching. I need to practice more inside stuff. Perhaps I will do that tomorrow. 
I feel like I have a newborn baby, my days are passing by and I feel like I haven't accomplished a thing besides making sure my family is fed and clothed, ha ha. 
As far as biting, yes, you are right, Katniss helps in that department. Peaches does bite when she gets excited but we hold her muzzle shut and say no bite and she usually stops for a while. If she tries biting on my shirt or robe we spray bitter apple and boy does that work like a charm! we don't even correct her. We just quietly spray the area she is biting and she moves on. She hates that stuff and we LOVE that stuff, ha ha!! 
Well, I am off. We just got home from The Hobbit and my brain is fried. That was so boring to all of us!! Now I need to play with the puppies after they were in their crates for so long. No rest for any of us! LOL


----------



## LoveisGolden88

Sorry for the delay in updates! We have been quite busy and actually got engaged on Christmas! So a lot of my GRF time has been converted to online wedding planning time. We've already decided that Charlie will be the ring bearer 

But on the Charlie front, he just amazes me every day with how fast he learns and grows. He knows "sit" perfectly at 9.5 weeks, and we're working on "fetch". "Down" seems unattainable at this point LOL. He loves to jump up and put his paws on the ottoman - he needs to quit it.

Accidents are getting less frequent and he usually goes to the door when he has to go. The only issue is that sometimes he waits until the last second and will pee right by the door if we aren't quick enough  But Charlie never poops in the house or messes in his crate at all, which is good. 





Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

Yay Amanda!!! Congratulations!!!! Are there details? How did it happen, ect. How exciting!


----------



## LoveisGolden88

Charlie was actually involved! We were opening up Christmas presents and I thought we were done, when Adam "noticed" Charlie chewing on another little present. It was the size of a necklace box so I didn't really get too excited. But then in the box was a note saying to look on the tree. And in one of the ornaments was my ring! It's so gorgeous and special. The band belonged to Adam's great-grandmother and is engraved on the inside with their wedding date in 1928! He then had the diamond and halo added which is what I've always wanted, but I really had no hand in designing this  here's a picture:









And here's some Christmas pics of Charlie, since that's what we're all here for!
Being an angel:








Hanging out under my mom's tree:









A little impromptu family photo on Wednesday night:









Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

oh wow! Your ring is gorgeous and I love the inscription, that is so neat. What a sweet beautiful couple and family you guys make. AWWW thanks for making my heart smile this morning, I'm thrilled for you!!!


----------



## Barneysgirl

Congratulations, Amanda! What a sweet story.  When will the wedding be? My youngest sister just got engaged, too. Lots of romance in the air this year! 
Our oldest son just got married in September-a word of advice: give Pinterest (and yourself) a break. Go for personal and meaningful-not necessarily pin-worthy. 
I love the pictures-Charlie looks like he's pretty happy with his new digs!


----------



## Libby Louise

Awwww congratulations on your engagement!!!!

I have been away from the forum for a while. Libby is growing so fast and I believe in a month or so will be as tall as my 1 yr old boxer! Everyday I feel as though she gets bigger. Her personality is really showing this past week. She is a super love bug.

We havent had any accidents in what feels like a couple weeks. Shes so smart when I'm upstairs she will ring the bell so I can hear her when she needs to go out and when I'm downstairs and I can see her she just sits by the door and waits to be let out. I didnt teach her that! : 

I feel like she's been a pretty easy puppy overall. 

She still jumps on people out of excitement which is such a hard command to teach. But so far I've just been telling people not to pet her until she "sits" Hope that works. And she's still a wild puppy the moment we leave the house to go on walks. Can you believe she's going on 13 weeks this Saturday!!!??? Time flies!


----------



## Barneysgirl

New Year check in: 
How's everyone doing? I assume just as busy as we are. Thelma Lou is growing like a weed. She has long muscular legs and her body is getting long as well. Her mother was on the smaller side and we thought Thelma Lou would be as well, but I am wondering if she is going to take after her father, who is big and muscular and 85 lbs. Her paws are still much too big for her body.

We've been making some good strides-still, biting is the most difficult thing we deal with. My favorite times with her are right when she wakes up (she's so cuddly) and when she curls up at my feet (like now) chewing on a stick or a toy. She's getting prettier every day-my husband's aunt called her the beauty queen of dogs. 

Potty training is still coming along. I determined yesterday that we are going to train the bell. She goes outside most of the time, but it is usually not because she signalled us, rather we just took her out. So, while there are fewer accidents, I wouldn't consider her house-trained. 

Yesterday was her first scared time. Some people moved in at the end of our block, with two barky dogs-one big black, scary dog. I'll just stop here and say that I am probably unlike most people on this forum. I consider myself a cat person. I love my dog, and goldens in general, but I am not a big dog lover. Anyway, this big dog is in a fenced yard but he has a big, scary growl and bark. I really hate it, actually, because up until now the neighborhood has been so happy and kid friendly. 
So we were taking our walk last night around the block and it was dark. She was sniffing along at everything when we got close to their house and then that dog started barking. She couldn't see him (in addition to the fence, there was a hedge in between us with just a small break) but that bark scared her. The boys and I tried encouraging her along but she was pulling back on the leash and didn't want to go past their house at all. I ended up picking her up and a carrying her. Her entire body was shaking, poor thing. 
This house is on our usual, and practically only, walking route, so it's something she's going to have to get used to. Once we got past their house she wanted down and then was playful again. 

My chore this week is to find a hotel that will allow dogs when we go visit my in-laws in a couple weeks. It's my father-in-law's 80th birthday and we are all dropping in to wish him happy birthday. The hotel we usually stay at does not allow pets of any kind so I've got to do some looking around. I don't think we can (or want to) board her and I can't think of anyone here I would leave her with for three days. Staying with the in-laws is not an option. 

And other than that, life is back to normal.  Hope you're all having a great week!


----------



## Libby Louise

Barneysgirl said:


> New Year check in:
> How's everyone doing? I assume just as busy as we are. Thelma Lou is growing like a weed. She has long muscular legs and her body is getting long as well. Her mother was on the smaller side and we thought Thelma Lou would be as well, but I am wondering if she is going to take after her father, who is big and muscular and 85 lbs. Her paws are still much too big for her body.
> 
> We've been making some good strides-still, biting is the most difficult thing we deal with. My favorite times with her are right when she wakes up (she's so cuddly) and when she curls up at my feet (like now) chewing on a stick or a toy. She's getting prettier every day-my husband's aunt called her the beauty queen of dogs.
> 
> Potty training is still coming along. I determined yesterday that we are going to train the bell. She goes outside most of the time, but it is usually not because she signalled us, rather we just took her out. So, while there are fewer accidents, I wouldn't consider her house-trained.
> 
> Yesterday was her first scared time. Some people moved in at the end of our block, with two barky dogs-one big black, scary dog. I'll just stop here and say that I am probably unlike most people on this forum. I consider myself a cat person. I love my dog, and goldens in general, but I am not a big dog lover. Anyway, this big dog is in a fenced yard but he has a big, scary growl and bark. I really hate it, actually, because up until now the neighborhood has been so happy and kid friendly.
> So we were taking our walk last night around the block and it was dark. She was sniffing along at everything when we got close to their house and then that dog started barking. She couldn't see him (in addition to the fence, there was a hedge in between us with just a small break) but that bark scared her. The boys and I tried encouraging her along but she was pulling back on the leash and didn't want to go past their house at all. I ended up picking her up and a carrying her. Her entire body was shaking, poor thing.
> This house is on our usual, and practically only, walking route, so it's something she's going to have to get used to. Once we got past their house she wanted down and then was playful again.
> 
> My chore this week is to find a hotel that will allow dogs when we go visit my in-laws in a couple weeks. It's my father-in-law's 80th birthday and we are all dropping in to wish him happy birthday. The hotel we usually stay at does not allow pets of any kind so I've got to do some looking around. I don't think we can (or want to) board her and I can't think of anyone here I would leave her with for three days. Staying with the in-laws is not an option.
> 
> And other than that, life is back to normal.  Hope you're all having a great week!



Glad things are going well with TL!!! She is so precious! Post some more pictures of her when you get a chance! I would love to see how she is growing. How much does she weigh right now? I think my Libby is going to be a bigger golden girl too.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

That is very interesting that you are not a dog person because our whole household is not either. Well, my husband loves all animals but we love cats the most. We have three of them, ha ha. We love our two dogs but basically I love other people's dogs from afar or not at all. Especially mangy little yippee dogs, LMAO!
But I'm so amazed at how much our dogs are like people and I do love them so much. they are a lot of work, though. Everything seems to revolve around them and we're not used to that. Cats are so easy! 

That is too bad about your new neighbor's dog. We have a couple of dogs like that but not right on our walking path. We actually take a different path to avoid some dogs that are so aggressive and have a short little fence. It makes us nervous. I'm sure TL will get so used to them but I hate listening to dogs get worked up like that. 

I would say it sounds like TL and Peaches are about the same on potty training. Peaches goes to the door and barely waits for us and if we don't catch her in time she pees. It was bad yesterday. She pee'd three times! So I think she is mostly going outside because we are quick enough to take her not because she is holding it on her own and telling us and then going outside. But I'm not going to complain because she does run to the door and that is tile there so not a pain to clean and it shows she is trying to get outside. 

This week Peaches changed SO MUCH. She is HUGE! She just went from short, pudgy, fur ball with a little head to tall and her head got bigger (or her round belly got smaller, ha ha) and her weight seems to have soared. It feels like she has gained about two pounds in a day. It is strange when i look at her, really look at her, because she is more like a big girl puppy and not a baby any more. 

As for biting, she does bite but it must not be that much because it doesn't faze me. She mostly bites if she is playing and she plays like that with Katniss and not too much with us. Now that I'm getting more sleep and getting back to a schedule again I'm focusing on more commands. I am working on Off! because she suddenly started jumping up to get our attention and I really worked on Down all day yesterday. She gets it when I use a treat and lure her but not if I just stand up and tell her down. Katniss learned it in a matter of seconds, but Peaches, not yet! 

I can't wait to take her to Puppy Kindergarten! I look forward to meeting other puppy owners and learning effective ways to teach her things. I also look forward to getting Kat into her obedience class. She is so good but she doesn't listen 100% outside. That is where I want help, on her recall. Peaches is good at recall, especially outside, but I think that is because she is at that puppy age where she wants to be right by my side and Katniss is like, cya guys! ha ha. 

I really have let myself go these last few weeks. I'm such a schedule orientated person for myself and I love my exercise ritual and all that but I've been so out of sorts. Matt started his school back up this morning and hopefully that will get us all back into rhythm. I cannot stand TRADOC! We've been in 18.5 years and it is so hard when he is clumped in with the whole TRADOC and have to show up at 4 am from block leave or before the weekend, or for anything that they fancy. Everyone in his class has been in a while, it doesn't make sense but what can you do? It was a mess this morning with the dogs at 230 am, the coffee pot set off Katniss and then she barked and then Peaches wanted to get up…ugh!

Anyway, hopefully the new puppy phase is fading and we can get on with our normal lives. I really would love to focus on other things and not just the dogs, if that makes sense. I think people are starting to hate talking to me cuz all it is dog this dog that!

Anyone else feel like the puppy is consuming your life??? ha ha!


----------



## Barneysgirl

I hear you. On the puppy thing and the TRADOC thing.  
You should post some new pictures of Peaches-have you weighed her lately? I think we'll weigh TL today. I don't know that she's a whole lot heavier but she is DEFINITELY taller and longer. She looks downrghit lanky. 
Next week we are going to take a drive to meet up with some friends of ours who have an adult golden and just got a 5-month old golden rescue. I think it'll be so great for her. And still no luck on the hotel thing. I guess I am going to look at the surrounding towns. They live in a very small town....

Off to a very uncomfortable meeting.....one of the downsides of being here....


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

I will try to take some photos of her today! I did weigh her this morning after I posted and she did gain 2 pounds! She was 16.6 this morning. I think she is exactly 11 weeks today. 
That will be lots of fun to take tl to play with other dogs. she will be wiped out after that…
Not sure what uncomfortable meeting you have but good luck. Oh wait, if it is one that we all have to go to a class before then I'm sorry for you and for the one that you are meeting with. ugh.


----------



## njoyqd

Barney's girl, I think we are about 2-3 hours east of you. If we were closer, I would offer to babysit TL in a heartbeat. Just sayin'. 
She is adorable!
Anything for a Tarheel!
Dale


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

Here are some new shots of Peaches from today, 11 weeks. I shot them next to Katniss so you can see how big she has gotten! She looks much better next to Kat now and Kat is nearly 60 pounds! She was 57.7 pounds at the vet last week. Peaches is growing up!


----------



## Barneysgirl

I love Peaches!! She is still so fluffy! Thelma Lou looks much older in the face, I think. Plus her legs seem much longer. And she can RUN. On our walks around the block when we turn towards home and I say, "Let's go home!" She takes off flying. I have to run full out to keep up with her. I know they're not supposed to run much when they're little, but she LOVES it. It's only 4 or 5 houses so not too far, but she is stinkin fast.


----------



## Barneysgirl

I know God gives me days like today just in case there was a chance I was having some pride in some area of my life. 
Sheesh.
So, I had to go to a meeting this morning. Shelby, you may have heard rumblings. It was a particular organization and a current issue. I'm sure you can figure it out. That was annoying. 
Then this afternoon we decided to take Thelma Lou out for some socializing. We went to Lowe's first. She was afraid of the cars in the parking lot so I carried her. Then we got in the store and she spent the entire time pulling at her leash to try to get to people so they could pet her. I should have brought treats because she would only hold a sit for a second. Then she finally found someone who would give her the attention she thought she deserved. Licked her to death, squirmed all over, then peed on the floor. Nice.
So we left Lowe's. 
Went to Chickfila for milkshakes and had a homeless person approach the car wanting money to buy food at McDonalds. I offered to buy her Chickfila right there and she declined. Thus ensued a conversation with the 9yo about homelessness in general and how to help people help themselves.
On to Petsmart because her Christmas leash has now turned into a NCState leash since Christmas is over and we can't have that on our Tar Heel dog! I carried her then put her in the cart. One good thing that came out of the trip was that I met a lady who runs one of the training places here! She is ex-military and trains handlers but also does obedience and such. Had a really nice talk with her-Thelma Lou behaved for that, thank goodness. Spent another 80 bucks on her. How??? I used to buy shoes and expensive coffee drinks for myself. Now I buy leashes and elk antlers for the dog.
Then we came home and the neighbor was outside with her boxer, whom Thelma Lou is both terrified of and intrigued by. There was lots of scooting across the grass, rolling on her back, and other submissive behavior but she couldn't being herself to get close enough to let Helga sniff her. We stayed outside for a good ten minutes with them, then stayed another five minutes trying to get her to go potty. Finally gave up and came inside. Took off her leash and she walked right over to the carpet and peed.  Seriously?
So. Cleaned it up, pretended everything was fine like I'm supposed to, got her dinner, went to the bathroom myself and came down to take her outside. Stood another 10 minutes or so outside, repeating "go potty!" A million times and came in. Smelled something funny and found out that she didn't need to poop outside because in the 2 minutes I was in the bathroom after she finished eating she had pooped on the floor. 
Now she's snoozing peacefully away in her puppy jail. If someone wakes her up, I may have to get ugly......
Sigh....


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

I don't think TL looks older because I think she has such an adorable puppy face to me but I do think her legs are longer!! I am very curious to see how she grows. I wonder if her fur will grow longer? Peaches should look just like Katniss as far as her body and so forth. I don't know how her face will be. She should have the same "face skin" as Katniss. That is what my daughter calls Kat's jowls. LOL. We love them, we pull on them and so forth. They are so soft, ha ha.
Peaches can run really fast but it is funny to watch since her legs are shorter. I do the same thing, I let them run home when we are in eyesight of our house. They love that!!
I feel ya on the accident in the house. That is how Peaches was the other day. Just one after the other and it was annoying. We couldn't even get her out in time. In fact, we worried that she had a UTI but it was fine the next day. 
I'm so out of the loop I have no idea what you are talking about as far as your meetings went. It sounds terrible. The last job Matt had was beyond stressful for me as far as spousal responsibility and since we moved I have mentally checked out, ha ha! Plus we live around NO military so I just don't talk about it that much. Probably why I enjoy talking about it with you on here, ha ha. 
Funny about the boxer. Our good friends have a super hyper boxer. He bounces all around our girls. Katniss was slightly intimidated, she wasn't sure how to deal with his jumping but later got playing with him. Peaches on the other hand immediately started growling and barking. She growls and barks a lot. She definitely thinks she is bigger than she is! Ha ha! Poor Kat is often on the other side of her sharp teeth and crazy growling but she does say enough sometimes and I hear Peaches yelp. She deserves that!


----------



## Barneysgirl

I know-Peaches looks like an exact replica of Katniss on a smaller scale.  That's neat. 
I don't know about Thelma Lou's fur. It looks fluffier in person than it does in pictures but its definitely not as long as Peaches'. It was wavy-er when she was younger but it's gotten pretty straight now. I think she and Libby look a lot alike. And there is another new pup on the board (I forget who) who has a puppy who looks just like her. Shorter does not mean less shedding, though, as I am currently demonstrating on my black running pants and t-shirt.
Today is our last day with the college girl home so we are heading out to find something fun to do. Have a good start to the weekend!


----------



## Libby Louise

I think we should all post pictures of us with our pooches!! I need some more updates pictures of Lib anyways. I want to meet everyone here and put a face to a name!!


:


----------



## LoveisGolden88

I'll play! Here's Adam and I with Charlie, the night after we got engaged.








And here is my most recent Charlie picture, taken New Years Eve around 10PM. He definitely didnt make it to midnight!









Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Libby Louise

What a beautiful little family!!!! Love how he's gnawing on the beer cap! LOL How old is he now?


----------



## Libby Louise

I'll post some higher quality pictures soon. But the one of Libby and Laina they are napping both on my lap. And the other was of Laina being brushed by myself. She was gazing into my eyes as if to say "please..... dont ever stop"


 I love my girls!!!


----------



## LoveisGolden88

Libby Louise said:


> What a beautiful little family!!!! Love how he's gnawing on the beer cap! LOL How old is he now?


 
Charlie is about 10 weeks now, they grow up so fast!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

I laughed when I saw that picture of Charlie with the beer the first time! It really cracked me up. A dog after my husband's heart, right there. 
Love the photo of you brushing L. So sweet. But it doesn't count since we can't see your face!!

I realized I do not have any photos of myself with the pups. I'm always taking them! So I jumped on photo booth and forced poor Peaches to take one with me. She wasn't impressed. 
The quality is really low but at least I don't have to resize it! 
oh and I threw one in with Katniss for good measure! I have no makeup on, lol!


----------



## Libby Louise

MillionsofPeaches said:


> I laughed when I saw that picture of Charlie with the beer the first time! It really cracked me up. A dog after my husband's heart, right there.
> Love the photo of you brushing L. So sweet. But it doesn't count since we can't see your face!!
> 
> I realized I do not have any photos of myself with the pups. I'm always taking them! So I jumped on photo booth and forced poor Peaches to take one with me. She wasn't impressed.
> The quality is really low but at least I don't have to resize it!
> oh and I threw one in with Katniss for good measure! I have no makeup on, lol!
> View attachment 124345
> 
> 
> View attachment 124353


You do not even need makeup!!!!! Haha I love peaches face..... I've seen that one before on Libby.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

don't you love my hand around her throat forcing her to look at the camera? LOL, so funny to me! I didn't hurt her and just noticed it after the fact…


----------



## Libby Louise

MillionsofPeaches said:


> don't you love my hand around her throat forcing her to look at the camera? LOL, so funny to me! I didn't hurt her and just noticed it after the fact…



Haha I had to do that same thing to get Libby to stay in front of the camera. I woke her up to take the picture. LOL hence her sleepy eyes.


----------



## Barneysgirl

I love seeing all your faces!! And your puppy's faces, too.  pretty bunch of ladies we have with these October babies...
This is a picture someone took a while back. I'll have to get someone to take a new one, maybe this weekend. Thelma Lou is much bigger now-I'm also bigger after the holidays, but I didn't QUITE double my weight like she did....


----------



## Libby Louise

Barneysgirl said:


> I love seeing all your faces!! And your puppy's faces, too.  pretty bunch of ladies we have with these October babies...
> This is a picture someone took a while back. I'll have to get someone to take a new one, maybe this weekend. Thelma Lou is much bigger now-I'm also bigger after the holidays, but I didn't QUITE double my weight like she did....


Hahaha that comment made me laugh out loud. 

Its so great seeing you all!! 

I wish I had a scale so I could compare her weight with your pups. But I'm thinking at 13 weeks she's around 20-25 lbs. I have no idea if thats average or not. She looks like she will be a big girl but you never know when they will have their growth spurts and then stop growing. I hoping for my sake as "Poop Scooper":yuck: that she isnt enormous....if you catch my drift :crossfing


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

oh wow I agree you guys are all so pretty!!! Libby is so big compared to all our pups. I weighed Peaches last night (rather my husband did so I didn't have to get on the scale at night, muhahaha) and she has gained even MORE! She was an even 18 pounds! I wonder if this is a growth period for them and that is why Libby is so big, because she is two weeks older? At this rate none of us are going to be able to carry her much longer, ha ha!
And yes, Peaches' poos are already getting bigger and stinkier! Just said that this morning after I picked one up!


----------



## Libby Louise

MillionsofPeaches said:


> oh wow I agree you guys are all so pretty!!! Libby is so big compared to all our pups. I weighed Peaches last night (rather my husband did so I didn't have to get on the scale at night, muhahaha) and she has gained even MORE! She was an even 18 pounds! I wonder if this is a growth period for them and that is why Libby is so big, because she is two weeks older? At this rate none of us are going to be able to carry her much longer, ha ha!
> And yes, Peaches' poos are already getting bigger and stinkier! Just said that this morning after I picked one up!


From what I can tell with other goldens on the forums, puppies grow the most in the early months. Here's a growth chart I found from a female golden on this site. I think her growth looks pretty average so its what I am comparing Libby too. 


2 months: 15 lbs
3 months: 29 lbs
4 months: 39 lbs
5 months: 45 lbs
6 months: 50 lbs
7 months: 55 lbs
8 months: 57 lbs
Full grown 65-70 lbs.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

oh that is great! Peaches is 11.5 weeks and 18 pounds. So she is smaller when compared to the three months but that could be anywhere in three months range, I guess. 
I was worried about Katniss though because everyone posted much smaller rates for their pooches in the other forum. She was weighed at 57.7 at the vet on the 28th. She had just turned nine months on the 20th. She is solid muscle and the vet said she looked perfect, but she was heavier in comparison to even some of the males on here. That chart you posted she is just perfect too. The breeder said she should be around the same size as her mamma who is around 62 pounds.


----------



## Barneysgirl

I took two pictures this morning which I think show Thelma Lou's size on a scale. I can't get them to post together so I'll have to do them separately. The first is by the back door. You can tell how tall she is. 

Darn, it's sideways....sorry...


----------



## Barneysgirl

This is where we found her after we finished doing the breakfast dishes. Apparently she's able to jump onto the furniture now.....


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

She really is all legs! Every woman's dream! ha ha!!
She also looks more furry standing up like that. She is going to be a very beautiful dog!


----------



## Libby Louise

I weighed Libby today and she is 25 lbs! Which I think is pretty normal. I think Peaches is perfect size! She might turn out to be on the smaller side. Which is nice 

And Thelma Lou is just DARLING!!! I love her little petite body. I feel like Libby still has a puppy pot belly. LOL 

When are you guys thinking about increasing their food? Libby gets 2 cups a day plus some treats for training. I'm wondering when I should start giving her more food.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

That is about how much food Peaches gets. I am not going to increase it because I just did about two weeks ago and she went from 14.6 to 18 in a week ha ha! I'm thinking that she is looking a bit chubby with her pot belly now too! The breeder had told me she was a bit thin the last time we saw her so we increased it per her instructions. I'm thinking Peaches is on her way to 25 at 13 weeks too! We'll see. I'm glad Libby is first so that I can compare with Peaches when she gets that old.


----------



## Autumn2011

Our little guy (Dug) was born on October 29th 2012. We brought him home on Dec 23rd, just in time to make Christmas perfect!


----------



## Autumn2011

Dug is too cute to keep to myself, so here's some more.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

Hi, Autumn! Wow, Dug is a doll! That name is hilarious because my Peaches won't stop digging lately. I should have named her Dig! Good to meet you. We have a great October forum, I love these ladies. I hope that you enjoy it too!!
I see your navy? Me and Barney's girl are an army family! Super cool!


----------



## heathermom

I just found this page!! My pups were born in October too!!

Holly was born on October 20, 2012
Buddy was born on October 27, 2012

They are doing great and fit in our family perfectly!!


----------



## Barneysgirl

Welcome Autumn and Heather! What adorable pups you both have! And I love all of their names.  I'm just enjoying this little October group so much!
Anyone else think their precious puppies may be a tad smarter than the humans raising them? I am often convinced Thelma Lou is just tolerating my incompetence.
We have had a barking thing going on lately, which I don't really like and am not sure how to handle it. It's mostly when she's in her pen (puppy jail) in the kitchen and we are making food. She is begging to get out or get something we are making. I am going to move her pen into another room to see if that curbs it. 
And we still haven't decided what to do about our trip next week. Our kitty went missing this weekend so we have been spending all our time looking for him.


----------



## Barneysgirl

Thought I would check in and let you know the kitty has been found.  The boys made fliers and put them on all the doors in the neighborhood. One of our neighbors found him howling at her cellar door and called us right away. SUCH a relief.


----------



## gretzky

Hi!! Our little bundle of joy Gretzky was also born on October 29th with a gotcha day of Dec 23rd. Autumn2011, I see you're from VA- I think Dug may be Gretzky's brother! Gretzky came from Easter Lily Goldens.
















Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

awww all the new puppies are so cute!!
I am so glad that your kitty has been found. Our cat was gone in October for ten days and it was just killing us. We love him so much! He came back acting like nothing had ever happened! 
I don't know what to say about TL barking. Peaches only barks and growls at Katniss when they are wrestling or if she needs help with something. For example if I'm on my bed and we are laying there and I get up then Katniss gets up. I might leave the room and of course Kat follows. Then I hear Peaches on the end and she'll bark once or twice as if to say, hey! You forgot about me! LOL. It is really cute!


----------



## Autumn2011

MillionsofPeaches said:


> Hi, Autumn! Wow, Dug is a doll! That name is hilarious because my Peaches won't stop digging lately. I should have named her Dig! Good to meet you. We have a great October forum, I love these ladies. I hope that you enjoy it too!!
> I see your navy? Me and Barney's girl are an army family! Super cool!


Thanks, Peaches & Barnesygirl!  My boyfriend is active duty Navy, we live near Naval Station Norfolk (VA). We decided on Dug's name a year before we got him, we watched the movie 'Up' and snagged the name from there, and it fits him perfectly, because his attention span is similar to that of a goldfish. :


----------



## Autumn2011

Yes, Dug and Gretzky are siblings!  I'm excited to see that you're on here! How is your new addition doing? Gretzky looks like she has become darker already, I think Dug has too, but it's hard to tell because I see him every day. How much does Gretzky weigh now? We have a vet app today, I think Dug is about 15lbs now.


----------



## gretzky

How fun, Autumn2011!! These forums are great.

Gretzky is still pretty light; the 2nd pic is off color. I'm not a great photographer! :-/ 

Last night he got his 2nd round of distemper vaccine and he weighs 16 pounds. Big boy! He (unexpectedly) met a giant black lab in the lobby and did so well. 

He has a cyst on his eye that we think will need to be removed sooner than expected. He does not overtly seem bothered by it but there is some redness. We see the opthamologist on Saturday and will have more info then. I've learned so much about canine eye anatomy! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Autumn2011

Hi again! Oops, I thought Gretzky was a girl, my bad. Sorry to hear about Gretzky's eye issue, I hope it's an easy fix and something that when it's gone, it's gone for good. We've had a few puzzling issues with Dug:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...5785-hypersalivating-increased-urination.html

We're about to head out to the vet for his distemper shot, and a urine test to determine if he has a u.t.i. Last Saturday Dug weighed 14.9, but he hadn't been eating that great because he was under the weather. Did you keep Gretzky on the Fromm food or change, and if you changed, what did you switch to?

Does Gretzky fall asleep with toys in his mouth? Dug is quite quirky, we joking call him "Trash Puppy" because he insists in sleeping behind the trash can, wedged in between the kitchen cart, the trash can and the wall, on the cold, hard tile floor.......he has many fluffy blankets, a bed and a cozy crate, he does use them sometimes, but it seems his favorite spot is by the trash.

So glad you found me!


----------



## LoveisGolden88

Aww, the new pups are so cute! And I love the name Dug - Up is one of my favorite movies! Charlie is doing better all the time. It blows my mind to think he's only been with us 3.5 weeks. He's already sleeping through the night (sometimes 8-9 hours) and its been at least 3 or 4 days since I cleaned up a potty mess in the house! 

We start puppy kindergarten and I'm really curious to see how Charlie does. I've found that when he's acting up, he instantly turns into an obedient little angel if given a command. I can't wait to teach him more! Here's a pic of Charlie practicing his sit last night: 










Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gretzky

@LoveisGolden, Charlie has such a pretty sit! Good boy!! I bet he'll have fun at class. 

Gretzky also loves to sleep "hidden" behind things. He does sleep just fine in his crate at night though. 

We've continued feeding the Fromm Gold puppy food; he seems to do well on it. We use Kongs and feed every 2-3 hours depending on his play / nap schedule. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

Amanda is it today? Tonight Peaches starts her puppy kindergarten! I'm so excited but nervous. Peaches is a naughty girl. Her face shows that she is always spinning something naughty to do. I hope she is good in class. Her brother is going to be in there too, and I don't want him to show her up! LOL
Charlie's face is so adorable!!!


----------



## Barneysgirl

Oh, I wish we were starting tonight! Thelma Lou needs some competent instruction! We can't start her for a little while, though, because of all the Parvo in this area. But I found someone I am really excited about-they train military working dogs and rescue dogs. We don't really plan on doing that with Thelma Lou, but I like their methods and I really like the owner. She makes me feel comfortable. It's more "real world" training, too, which I like. And which is good for her, since little Miss Two-Teeth is not showable. 
I saw on another thread, that someone measured their dog's height at the withers. I measured Thelma Lou at her withers (yes, I looked up what that meant) and she is 13.5 inches. I checked a growth chart and seemed on the shorter side of average. She was the smallest puppy in the litter, so I guess that's normal. What gets me, though, is that she looks SO TALL. I think it's because she's all legs? And her fur is a bit shorter. Her litter mates all were fluffier than her. I'd be so curious to see what they look like now. I should call the breeder and see if there is anyone local with one of the puppies 

Have lots of fun at class tonight, Shelby! And be sure to check back in and tell us all about it. And give me hope there is an obedient little puppy inside this naughty thing somewhere....


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

ok what is the withers? I looked it up kind of and I got so confused I said ugh. I think it was from the feet to the top of the shoulder blades???

And our friend trained their dog military style though he is a pet and he is the sweetest! Remember Peaches is no show dog either with her bent tail tip. I love the Under"dog"


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

Ok, I'm thinking I'm doing it right but who knows. She was 14.75 when I did it as bed as I can I can. She is a squirmy little thing and Matt held her steady while I had the treat so she'd reach her neck forward for me to get her withers height. LOL. What a mess she is!


----------



## Barneysgirl

Yes, that's what I read. I also read that it is easiest to stand them next to a wall and mark on the wall the top of the shoulders. Then you don't have to measure a wriggling little puppy. We weighed her today, too, and it came up 16lbs. She is 11 weeks, 3 days.


----------



## Libby Louise

Love the new pups!! So cute! Here's Libby from todays walk. She is almost 3.5 months! She is getting much taller and leaner.


----------



## Barneysgirl

I just love Libby so much! She looks elegant. And she looks SO much like Thelma Lou to me.  Tall and lean. Can you measure her to see how tall she is? 
I am not envying that snow in your picture one tiny bit. Our forecast is in the upper 60's and 70's for the next week. )))

Last night Thelma Lou was so good I thought something was wrong with her. I'm serious! Has anyone ever thought that? She was sitting on the mat in the kitchen not begging for anything, curled up by my feet when I sat down in the couch, didn't chew anything up all night. I thought certainly she was sick. 
Today she is back to her old self. My 9yo is doing a course called "Manners Made Easy" and she chewed up the top of his workbook when he left it out. She's apparently not that interested in manners....


----------



## Barneysgirl

And it happened.
She came and asked me to take her out to potty. :--big_grin::artydude
Hubby took her out before PT this morning and put her in her pen to wait until I got up. I got up after an hour or so, gave her cuddles, did a little practice session with commands for green bean rewards, then sat down to do my Bible study. She played for a few minutes, then went to the door and I think she whined. While I was trying to decide if she actually whined, she came over to the sofa, sat down in front of it, whined loudly, then walked back towards the door. Took her out and she pooped!!

Success!!!


----------



## Libby Louise

YAY Thelma Lou!!!! Awww so happy for you! :

I will try to measure Libby today. Today, she learned how to jump up on the couch.  And because she jumped up, my Boxer Laina thought it would be ok too, so I had 2 pups playing on my furniture. :uhoh:


With my pups it's 2 steps forward, 1 step back. LOL

Blessings!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

awwww look how beautiful LL is! She is very elegant and dignified!
That is awesome about TL. I wish peaches made sound, she just stands there and stares me down. It takes me a few seconds to figure out what is going on, ha ha!

Puppy kindergarten class was hilarious! Peaches is such a nut that has to be front and center of everything. So the majority of the class was in chairs forming a circle. Mostly everyone was holding their pups or they were at their feet. Peaches played lots with her brother at first but then wanted to see what was going on. I told her to sit and she sat at the floor but she kept getting up to investigate. Then I said lay down so she laid down but she lays like a froggy all the time and she did a combat crawl to inch to the center of the circle. It was SO FUNNY. She kept doing it. Then the instructor took her dog to the middle and I pulled Peaches back. She was sitting there watching. The instructor was showing us sit with her dog. She said sit and suddenly Peaches lunged forward and sat right in front of the instructor and waited for the treat! Everyone kind of laughed and the instructor said, not you, silly. 
Peaches is certainly a ham.


----------



## Barneysgirl

*Park playtime*

Reason 4,637 that I love North Carolina. Days in January like today, with short sleeves and sweet tea and park play dates. 
We took a risk and took Thelma Lou to the playground a block from my house. We thought, since dogs aren't technically allowed on the playground, and we've never seen any there inside the fence, that it was probably a pretty safe place to play. We were the only ones there and didn't figure anyone would mind if we let our puppy have some play time. She LOVED it. There were swings and hills and bridges and tunnels, which kind of scared her, and a wooden maze and little things to jump over. It was the greatest 20 min of her life. I'll have to upload the photos separately because it still will only let me do one at a time, but I'll share a couple.


----------



## Barneysgirl

Where did my boy go?


----------



## Barneysgirl

This is SO fun!!


----------



## nikki7680

Just found this thread! My Monty was born October 7, 2012. He's doing fantastic. Basically potty trained and we are starting his obedience training with a friend of mind who has been training dogs since she was little. He's doing pretty good in my opinion. I just can't believe how BIG he's getting!! I mean, I know he would get big, I just didn't realize it would happen so fast! LOL!


----------



## Autumn2011

This morning Dug discovered he can look out the low office window if he stands on his hind legs. Sometimes he resembles a wee bear, to me. I have pictures to share, but for some odd reason they won't upload on here today.


----------



## Barneysgirl

Welcome to Monty! That's a sweet picture of him sleeping. I love his dark golden color. That's what color Thelma Lou's mother is.

And I know what you mean about how fast they grow. We were at the vet today (see my thread in the main forum about her eye) and she weighs 17.6 lbs!! What??!! She is ginormous.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

welcome, so exciting to have new puppies on our forum. 
sorry about Thelma's eye.


----------



## LoveisGolden88

Charlie starts puppy kindergarten today! I'll be sure to check in afterwards  glad to see the October pups are doing so well! Sorry I haven't been around much, wedding planning has taken over my life!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

Just thought I'd share some photos from yesterday. We went to our breeder's house to let the girls play with their family and enjoy the warm weather and some swim time. 
Here they are when we arrived. They all beat us to the pond and were already in and wet! 







I think this is hilarious. Peaches is so fluffy and it looks funny when her legs get wet!







Peaches is still apprehensive when it comes to swimming. This was deep for her!







Drying off in the sun. 







Chasing her cousin, Drama. She came from the litter born the same day. They were all together.







Best Friends!







Meanwhile, the older girls were swimming. Katniss is in the back with the tennis ball in her mouth.







Peaches is the one with her ear up.







Then this morning Katniss went out again. She never gets tired of the water. She is waiting for us to throw her stick in.







And coming home she was whipped! She fell asleep with her head over the back seat. So cute!







Thanks for looking!


----------



## Libby Louise

Well.....a not so great update on Lib. 

Two days in a row she peed on the floor!!:doh: I'm confused because she hadnt had an accident in WEEKS! And she's been so good at going to the door. Then she just _went_ in front of my husband and I.  We were shocked. 

Well she has been doing fine today. So let's hope she just had an elderly moment. LOL 


Anyways how are the other pups doing with pottying. Do you still get accidents from time to time?


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

oh man, I'm sorry she broke her running streak! 
Peaches is by far NOT potty trained. She will go for a few days accident free and then one day have two or three accidents! 
But they are getting farther apart and that is all I can ask for. She has been coming to get me now so that is a step in the right direction.


----------



## Barneysgirl

LOVE those pictures of Peaches and the big dogs! How fun!

And no, we are nowhere near potty-trained here. Lots of days with no accidents and lots of successful bell-ringing, but we are still instigating potty trips most of the time and like you guys, out of the blue, she'll just go on the floor. With her it's usually poop-she can hold her pee a long time.

But we still have tummy problems. :-/ I thought she was better last night. Even gave her a little dog food for dinner. I put her crate back downstairs because I hear every sound she makes at night and I needed to get some sleep because we had a crazy busy day today. Well, she apparently wasn't feeling better and ended up pottying in her crate for the first time.  It was fairly first, apparently, but when hubby took her out, he said it was runny again. So it's back to rice and pumpkins today. I'm going to give the vet a call and see what they say. She hasn't pooped at all since then. She's drinking water, her gums look good, I don't know what it is. 

Sigh.


----------



## LoveisGolden88

Agreed, we certainly still struggle with accidents! Charlie probably goes 2-3 days without one, then he'll have one again. It's just a process, we'll get there! And I just love the pictures of Peaches swimming - so cute!

Our first day of obedience class went pretty well! Charlie seemed to pick up on the commands quickly, but barked when another dog was getting attention from the trainer. I think he's got only-dog syndrome LOL. But it's okay, just another thing for us to work on! 



Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

oh my gosh that is just crazy about Thelma. I know that Peaches had a tiny bought of runny poop for two days and I fed her pumpkin and it got better really quick. The breeder said I upped her food too soon. Have you upped her food level?

That is great about Charlie's class. I had a good time with Peaches and tomorrow is our next night! I think that goldens like being the center of attention. I can't wait to hear more stories


----------



## Libby Louise

Oh no. Im sorry to hear that about Thelma. I wonder whats upsetting her tum. What food does she get fed. Is it a more recent thing? Rice and pumpkin are good though. I feel like Libby poops so many times a day. I look outside and there are piles. And I scoop everyday. How often are they supposed to be going? Growing up my family GR only went poop like 1-2 times a day. I think my Libby and Laina go like 5 times each. And I'm not feeding them a crazy amount!! 

Never thought I would care about dog poop. LOL 

I hope Thelma gets better soon. Was she crying in her crate because shes not feeling well?


----------



## Barneysgirl

She eats Simply Nourish LB puppy food, which is chicken and brown rice. I don't think that's the problem at all, since she transitioned to it very easily just a week after we had her. And we haven't increased the amount we're feeding her recently. Except that the other day we remembered she did have more treats (dried liver pieces) than usual. We took her on a walk and were working to get her better about walking right with us. That could be it, I suppose. My husband also said maybe it's the enormous amount of Bitter Apple spray she has ingested with all her chewing lately. 
She normally poops 3 times a day. Once after each meal. Lately she's either pooping a ton, or not at all. She's only pooped once since early this morning. Who knows?
I took her temperature and it was normal. 
I guess she was crying.  I didn't hear her at all. I feel terrible about it. Today she is alternately feisty and playful or very calm and nappy. We'll see how tonight goes. She's hungry, that's for sure.


----------



## Barneysgirl

Well, we made it through the night with no potty problems! We got up around 6:45 and she peed then played fetch for a little while. We came in and 10-15 minutes later she was at the back door whining. I took her back out and she pooped! It was back to almost-normal. 
So maybe she's worked things through her system. I can tell she definitely feels better today.
Now we just have the eye drops to continue. And I'm going to keep treats/rewards to a minimum for a little while. 
On to the day!


----------



## Autumn2011

Peaches: Excellent pictures! I loved the one of the older dogs all swimming up to their necks.

Dug was doing amazingly well with potty training from day one, only two accidents in a week and a half time period, then he got a u.t.i, and there were quite a few pee accidents, but those don't count in my mind.  Since his u.t.i has cleared up, he has had one poop incident on the dining room floor~ thank goodness we have hardwood, otherwise the clean freak within may be having anxiety. We take him out non stop, which could be bad I suppose, because we're not really giving him much of an opportunity to actually "tell" us he has t go. We have considered getting the Tell Bell. How many of you are using the bell method and what are your thoughts/opinions on it?

I have been trying to upload pictures for days now, with no luck.  I've tried from two different computers and each time it tells me there is a server error. Anyone have any idea how I can stop this from happening? I'm eager to share pictures of Dug in all his cuteness.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

That is great that TL is on the mend! What a relief not to worry about every little thing you feed her, I know that is a pain.
I understand what you mean about Dug. I feel like we take Peaches out a lot but as our trainer says, its a lot faster to take them out than to clean up a mess! 
We tried to do the bells but all Peaches wanted to do is eat the string holding them and play with them so I didn't pursue it further. Good luck on it! I hope you can upload pics soon!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

BTW I have to resize all my photos that I post on here. it is a major pita but the only way I can upload them on here.


----------



## Libby Louise

Autumn2011 said:


> Peaches: Excellent pictures! I loved the one of the older dogs all swimming up to their necks.
> 
> Dug was doing amazingly well with potty training from day one, only two accidents in a week and a half time period, then he got a u.t.i, and there were quite a few pee accidents, but those don't count in my mind.  Since his u.t.i has cleared up, he has had one poop incident on the dining room floor~ thank goodness we have hardwood, otherwise the clean freak within may be having anxiety. We take him out non stop, which could be bad I suppose, because we're not really giving him much of an opportunity to actually "tell" us he has t go. We have considered getting the Tell Bell. How many of you are using the bell method and what are your thoughts/opinions on it?
> 
> I have been trying to upload pictures for days now, with no luck.  I've tried from two different computers and each time it tells me there is a server error. Anyone have any idea how I can stop this from happening? I'm eager to share pictures of Dug in all his cuteness.



Libby uses bells to tell us when she has to go. She has had great success with it . It really helps when I am upstairs getting ready for my day and I can hear her ringing them downstairs. I would highly recommend them until they are fully trained and they can hold it a lot longer.

Good luck!


----------



## nikki7680

Just checking in! Monty will be 15 weeks this Sunday! I can't believe how fast it's going!! Potty training is close to perfect--only one pee-pee accident in the past 2 weeks. I can't even remember the last time he pooped in the house it's been so long. But he's not perfect! LOL! He found the garbages! OH NO!! And he found that he can reach the table and the counters when stading on his hind legs. The bathroom garbage is the worst! He is constantly coming out of the bathroom with kleenex in his mouth!! Dinner was almost snatched last night from the table while we were setting it. So, although he's still a good boy, I have to be more watchful of where he's at!!


----------



## gretzky

Autumn2011, glad to hear Dug's on the mend!

Nikki, I totally relate to the Kleenex (just posted a pic of Gretzky and toilet paper!) and the counter / table surfing. Seems like they learn something devious with every "good" command!!

Gretzky saw the opthamologist again on Saturday. He's doing well overall, although the left eye is just cyst and no actual eye tissue. We'll have to remove it, probably around 6 months. It doesn't bother him at all, sweet boy.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

so glad that Gretzky's eye is nothing terribly serious.

So Nikki I understand about all the naughtiness on top of the cuteness!~

Today was just a hard day for me. Does anyone ever have those days? The kind that wear you out and you just wish you could veg out without worrying about the dogs getting into something. Peaches was just into everything and had a pee pee accident so I was stressed out about that. It is like just when I let my guard down after she hasn't had an accident in forever she goes and pees by the door. So the rest of my day was micromanaging everything she did in order to catch her before she had an accident. It seems like she is way behind your pups in the housebreaking. She is going to the vet tomorrow for her third set of shots so I'll see if they can check her for a UTI or give me some advice. We do everything that is out there to do so I don't know if what she is doing is normal or if she really is behind. It sounds like all of your dogs are so far advanced on that. 
Well, I'm completely exhausted mentally and physically. RAin sucks in puppy land that is for sure!


----------



## Libby Louise

You guys I just found this amazing video about teaching your pup impulse control. I just did one session with Libby for about 10 mins and WHOA what a difference. 

I don't want this post to be too long winded, but I will give you a glimpse at why I wanted Libby to learn this. Whenever we do our training sessions and she does a command correctly I want to give her a treat, however as I am about to give it to her, she lunges towards my hand. It has gotten a lot better because I taught her "take it nice" and I wont let her have it unless she takes the treat without lunging or chomping on my hand. Well let me tell you, this new training technique works 100% better and she caught on SOOOOO quickly!!!!


I think this is such an important skill for our pups to know so that they dont jump on tables, counters, get into trash etc. Basically you rewarded them when they avoid the temptation. In this case its the treat in my hand.


Let me say I am going to start EVERY training session with this. Because never before has she looked into my eyes to see if I will give her the treat. Her focus has always been on my hand with the treats. After one session of doing this, she watches me, and waits. She doesn't lunge, she takes the treats so gently. 
I really just cant say enough about this training technique.

So try it with your pups and see if it works. Libby didn't quite catch on as quickly as the pup in the video. But I still saw results VERY quickly. 


Take care guys!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

that is great! I've already taught Katniss to Leave it and I can place them on her paws and stuff. Peaches isn't a lunger for treats but she doesn't have much impulse control. I did this and she figured it out pretty quick and I started doing the floor with both of the dogs. I said Leave it. They were both laying there staring that food down with wagging tails. They I said OK to release them and they gobbled them up. It was too cute to see them both obeying with each other there to make it harder to control themselves!


----------



## Barneysgirl

That's just awesome! Thanks! We practiced it a bit this morning. She figured out she wasn't going to get it if she tried licking it, but let's just say, we are not QUITE at the level of the puppies in the video....

Shelby, I am so impressed you've already taught Peaches and Katniss so well! And I'm slightly jealous.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

Thanks, LeighAnne! I'm trying so hard because I really want to get them into competitions and the trainers agree they are fit for it, I just have to be trained to train them! They have learned so much. I have Kat bringing in the mail now, lol!

I took Peaches to the vet today for her third vacs. She said there is no way Peaches has a UTI. She sleeps from 8 pm to 6 pm and doesn't need to go out. If she had a UTI she couldn't hold it like that. She said she was normal and I'm doing everything right, she just isn't there yet. I'm ok with that, I just wanted to make sure that was it and it wasn't something I was doing wrong.
I may be taking her out TOO much, though. I talked to my breeder today and I might not be allowing her to learn how to hold it by herself during the day. So maybe I can spread it out a bit further. 

Oh and she weight 21.6 pounds!


----------



## Barneysgirl

What kind of competitions are you going to do? I think Thelma Lou would be great at agility. I do worry about her shoulders a little bit. We had to stop taking her to her favorite playground so often because she LOVES to run and leap over all the little walls and things. This forum has me scared that she is doing damage to her joints. 

Does anyone else's puppy like to make piles of their toys? Thelma Lou will go all around the house, collecting up her toys and put them in one big pile. Then she chooses something out of the pile to play with. 

Here she is today, at 13 weeks. Shots on Monday so we'll weigh in then!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

Look at Thelma! She is sure getting big and she has such a pretty face! I love her ears!
That is hilarious about her piling up her toys. I bet you could teach her to put them up since she is already carrying them around. I'm trying to teach mine that currently but it sounds like TL has a leg up since she is comfortable dragging them places.

We are looking at agility and competitive obedience. Currently I have Peaches in kindergarten but starting at the end of March she will begin her first real class in that direction. They have to get through obedience 101 before we can do anything else. Kat is in it right now and it is really great because the women that teach it are all in the competition circuits and have so much experience and information to share with me. One instructor's dog is a top ten nation wide obedience champ and another used to be a judge so I am in good hands! They are all very excited to get me going! WE have no idea what field the dogs will excel in but the instructors and my breeder feel that it will be my personal preference because the dogs are pretty good at everything. 

If you are interested in agility then get her into obedience classes because you can't do agility until they are done with that. It is all off leash and you have to have obedience mastered to compete in agility. I have a LONGGG way for that, ha ha!

Meanwhile, I have them doing certain things to help them get used to agility. For example I started teaching jump. I love working on it all with them. 
Our classes have agility equipment so after the 101 class they get to try on out. Last week it was the A frame. Kat did awesome so now I'm working on her contacts before class starts. 
It is so much information and I feel completely overwhelmed at times because I've never heard of any of it but it is very rewarding for me. I love it and Matt is completely on board with me traveling around to competitions. In two weeks I'm going to a show in Atlanta and some agility trails mid February. I want to start watching them so I get an idea how it all works. Youtube just isn't enough, ha ha! It is about time I get a hobby for me instead of following him around and only focusing on him and the army. I'm so excited!


----------



## Barneysgirl

Vet report: 19.7 lbs and "look how leggy she has gotten!"


----------



## Autumn2011

Question: How long am I supposed to feed Dug moist kibbles? 

Hope you all have a happy day with your pups!


----------



## goldhaven

I am a little late to this party because I just picked up my puppy last Friday. Hanna's birthday is October 30, 2012.
She was already sold to someone else but they weren't able to pick her up due to their schedule change so the breeder was holding her for them. When Hanna was almost 12 weeks old, the breeder convinced them to wait for another litter when they weren't traveling as much and they agreed. When I got the call that she was available, I went right away to check her out. (That is what I told my husband) He didn't realize that I took the checkbook and a blanket and crate with me. Anyway, we came home with her. She is a real sweetheart and gets along well with the other dogs. I am hoping that because she is 12 weeks old, she will be easier to housebreak. We shall see. 
It will be fun watching other pups her age grow up on this forum. 
We had our 12 week vet visit yesterday and she weighs 22 lb. I think most of that is hair. She is a big fluff ball.


----------



## Barneysgirl

Hanna is so adorable! So now you have 3 goldens? What a happy place your house must be!  I'd love to have another, but our lifestyle can only handle one....maybe one day....

And Autumn, we're still putting water in Thelma Lou's kibble. Not soaking it, just running it under the faucet for a sec before we give it to her. I think she'd be fine with dry food, but she likes this and slurps up the "gravy" it makes. Plus, I figure this way I know she's staying hydrated.


----------



## goldhaven

Thanks. Your little girl is adorable too. I love seeing all the pictures of the pups born in the same month and following their progress. 
I thought Hanna was a little big for 12 weeks but with some of the other pups being 19 lb. I guess she is not too far off.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

Hi, Hannah! How exciting to end up with her! She is a pretty girl. She is fluffy like Peaches!
We do the same thing with the water on the kibble. I always think of it as gravy, too, lol!


----------



## Barneysgirl

We have exciting news! For a number of reasons, we are getting to have private training lessons in our home for six weeks beginning tomorrow! I am thrilled at the opportunity-I feel like Thelma Lou is going to do so well in our controlled environment. Also, the facility that we are using is building an agility training course (for FEMA-they mainly train rescue and forensic dogs) which she will have access to once it's finished and pretty much forever. 
This works so well for our schedule-both boys can participate, perhaps even my husband since his work is less than a mile from our home. We won't have to worry about the Parvo risk (vet still doesn't want her in big classes because she's seen an even greater increase in parvo infections) and will continue socialization with some puppy friends we have. It's just an ideal situation. And one on one attention. So excited! 

We will move to a group class after this six week period is done. She'll have a little maturity on her, she'll be completely vaccinated, and will have a head start on obedience.


----------



## goldhaven

Wow, that is great news. You are so lucky.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

yes that is awesome! How lucky Thelma Lou is!


----------



## Autumn2011

Hi all,

do you think it's okay to walk a 13 week old dog 3 miles, or would you say that's too much?


----------



## Libby Louise

I weighed Libby today at 4 months and one day old. She only weighed 30 pounds. Which is 5 more lbs than what she weighed at 3 months. That seems so low to me.... I cant feel her ribs that easily. I wonder if she will just be on the smaller size... She hasn't gotten much taller in the past couple weeks. What are your pups weighing in at?


----------



## Autumn2011

We weighed Dug a couple of days ago at home, and at 13 weeks he's was a whopping 25.2 lbs. It feels like just yesterday he was traveling home with us for the first time, this small little ball of fur, and now, he's 25 lbs, when did that happen?!


----------



## LoveisGolden88

Hi guys, we're still alive! Just super busy with work and wedding planning  Charlie is doing AMAZINGLY. I think that's part of why I haven't been on here as much - really no issues to report! I can't remember the last time I cleaned up a potty mess in the house, which is great. Puppy class is going very well too. Charlie is almost always the "demo dog" because he learns the commands so quickly! Here's Charlie hanging out in the car:









And enjoying his first snow last week!









And playing with our friends' new puppy, Lola. Lola is an 8 week old American mastiff puppy; Charlie won't be bigger for long:









Glad to see all the October babies are doing so well!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Libby Louise

I've been looking at other threads on puppy weights and I think that she's average. So I'm not going to worry  Here's Libby now at 4 months.


----------



## Libby Louise

PS. Charlie is seriously adorable! Love him!!!


----------



## Barneysgirl

Autumn2011 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> do you think it's okay to walk a 13 week old dog 3 miles, or would you say that's too much?


From what I have read on here, that's probably too much. I guess it would depend on what surface you were walking, too. Definitely no on pavement, but maybe not so bad on trails or grass? 

I'm not much help.


----------



## Barneysgirl

Cute Charlie pictures! I love him! 

And Meg, I just can't get over how much Libby reminds me of Thelma Lou. She was weighed last Monday at the vet at 13 weeks/2 days and she was 19.7 lbs. I weighed her tonight (one day short of 14 weeks) and she is 20 lbs. Not sure how close to 21 that is since my scale only does whole numbers. 

She has a yucky looking sore on her leg we are dealing with now. It's not really a sore, actually. Some kind of weird bump. I am kinda worried about it. You can see my post in the health forum....


----------



## Libby Louise

Thelma is so little! I love it.

I read up on the forum that goldens will end up being, about double their weight at 4 months, when full grown. So in Libby's case, that'd be about 60 lbs. And I thinks thats within breed standard.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

Hi, y'all! Charlie is so beautiful love his profile!

I weighed Peaches at 14 weeks and 1 day (last friday) and she was an even 24 pounds. She feels so heavy right now, it is harder and harder to carry her around  I worry about their weight all the time too. Katniss is very large; she weighs 65 pounds at ten months but she is so muscular and she looks skinny when she gets out of the pond. My breeder isn't concerned so I need to relax about it, lol.

I would definitely agree that 3 miles is too much. All the dog trainers have told me that when a dog tells you she is tired than she is wayyy past her limit. So it is best to stop them before they show signs of exhaustion. Your puppy may act like she can go three miles but she probably shouldn't for the sake of those growth plates. I know that Katniss can swim in the pond until she passes out so I have to make her stop and we go home. She is all bummed when we go but passes out the minute we get home and bathed, lol.

Peaches seems to be doing better with her housebreaking but we will see, every time I think that she goes and has an accident, lol! They are both doing well with their school and I can't wait to move Peaches out of kindergarten and into real obedience training. I do the same training with Peaches at home that I work with Katniss in class but I think she will love being in class and prancing in front of the other dogs. peaches is a real show off! 

Meg, Libby looks like she is getting ready to enter the lanky monkey phase! I think they all look so cute at their awkward stage! I can't wait to see Peaches get there, I didn't have it with Katniss, she was already grown up.


----------



## goldhaven

Glad to see all of the October pups are doing well. Hanna was weighed on her 12 week vet visit and was a whopping 22 lb. She is one great big ball of fluff. We are doing well with the housebreaking but I think that has more to do with me being trained that her. I watch her like a hawk and can identify the signs so that I can get her out in time. She doesn't signal by going to the door yet, just starts sniffing around.


----------



## Barneysgirl

Hanna is enormous! And so cuddly looking-I bet you just squeeze her all day long. 

Here's a picture of Thelma Lou (and her boy) today. She is 14 1/2 weeks old.


----------



## goldhaven

Both Thelma Lou and her boy are adorable. 
Hanna is a little cuddle bug. She loves to be held even though she is getting too big to hold for very long. She is 13 weeks today.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

Hanna is enormous! What a little butterball, she is super cute!
Thelma Lou is beautiful, I love her ears!


----------



## Barneysgirl

This is what puppy kindergarten class has done to Miss Feisty...


----------



## Barneysgirl

She slept for two straight hours after class and we didn't even do any real physical work! In fact, all of it was done on our living room rug. It was mentally exhausting, I guess.... (Thank goodness!!! I needed the break! )


----------



## goldhaven

Gotta love puppy kindergarten.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

tired girl!


----------



## NikB8

I'm new to this- joined today! (so I hope I'm doing this right haha) This is Molson born October 18th- he's stolen our hearts


----------



## goldhaven

Welcome to the forum. Molson is adorable.


----------



## NikB8

Thank you!!  I love seeing everyone's adorable puppy pics!


----------



## Barneysgirl

16 weeks tomorrow. 24.6 lbs.
Back to the vet today for a recheck of the mysterious lump on her leg. It is finally smaller and was pronounced to be some kind of toxic insect bite.
She also has had diarrhea the last two nights (thankful we have two crates since we've had to make the switch in the middle of the night). Fecal found excess bacteria and a bit of blood and vet asked me if she eats much grass. Um, YES. So off the antiobiotics for the bug bite (these were after the antibiotics for the eye irritation) and onto a new antibiotic for her tummy troubles. 
Ugh. 
Other than that, things are great.  
Hope you all are doing well, too!


----------



## goldhaven

Your girl looks bigger than my chunky butt, but I think Hanna weighs more. She hasn't been for her 16 week visit yet. She was born on Oct 30. She was almost a November baby. 
Your girl and boy are adorable.


----------



## Barneysgirl

Thelma Lou has such long legs. She looks funny. My husband said she looks like she's up on a lift kit.


----------



## njoyqd

Love the pic of Thelma Lou and her boy!
Growing up fast!
Dale


----------



## Caesarspack

This is Caesar, born Oct. 24, 2012.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

awww hey y'all! Welcome Caesar and Molson! What cute boys!

Thelma Lou is sure growing big! 

We've been super busy with all things dog lately. last two weekends I've been to dog shows and in between tons of dog training. Not to mention my kids, house, husband and so forth! 

Today peaches is 17 weeks and she had to make a trip to the vet. They weighed her in at 30.1 pounds. She cut her muzzle on a barbed wire fence in the woods we go to. They had to shave her muzzle about a dime size and glued the cut together. No biggie and she doesn't seem to care at all. I love our vet, I literally drove straight there after the woods and she looked at it. 

Peaches is doing really well. Potty really clicked for her now. She hasn't had an accident in a long time. She doesn't sleep in the crate at night anymore either. We're going on five days but no night time accidents. She hasn't had an accident in the night before this so we were just testing it out. We block off our bedroom with a gate though, so she can't just go roaming the house. She and Kat basically just sleep together. She also climbs in bed with us by jumping up on an ottoman next to the bed. She licks us to death when she needs to go out in the morning. So cute.

oh, she graduated puppy kindergarten Tuesday and even did her leave it trick for the class so I was super proud of her her. She can stay now and has pretty good recall. We have her enrolled in the obedience class that Kat is in currently, but it starts after Kat is done. She loves crazy athletic things and she does all kinds of daredevil things like sliding down the playground slides over and over again WET so she'll haul butt faster. The only thing she doesn't do yet is swim. She can, I know this because she slipped, but is not interested in going in deeper than her chest, meanwhile Kat is a swimming fool! Hopefully with time she'll get over her nerves. 

Anyway, I hope all of you are doing great! I would love to hear more from you all!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

Here is a cute video of Peaches today. She loves loves loves sliding! Especially when she is wet!
Peaches loves to slide - YouTube


----------



## njoyqd

Cute video! What a hoot!
Dale


----------



## Libby Louise

MillionsofPeaches said:


> awww hey y'all! Welcome Caesar and Molson! What cute boys!
> 
> Thelma Lou is sure growing big!
> 
> We've been super busy with all things dog lately. last two weekends I've been to dog shows and in between tons of dog training. Not to mention my kids, house, husband and so forth!
> 
> Today peaches is 17 weeks and she had to make a trip to the vet. They weighed her in at 30.1 pounds. She cut her muzzle on a barbed wire fence in the woods we go to. They had to shave her muzzle about a dime size and glued the cut together. No biggie and she doesn't seem to care at all. I love our vet, I literally drove straight there after the woods and she looked at it.
> 
> Peaches is doing really well. Potty really clicked for her now. She hasn't had an accident in a long time. She doesn't sleep in the crate at night anymore either. We're going on five days but no night time accidents. She hasn't had an accident in the night before this so we were just testing it out. We block off our bedroom with a gate though, so she can't just go roaming the house. She and Kat basically just sleep together. She also climbs in bed with us by jumping up on an ottoman next to the bed. She licks us to death when she needs to go out in the morning. So cute.
> 
> oh, she graduated puppy kindergarten Tuesday and even did her leave it trick for the class so I was super proud of her her. She can stay now and has pretty good recall. We have her enrolled in the obedience class that Kat is in currently, but it starts after Kat is done. She loves crazy athletic things and she does all kinds of daredevil things like sliding down the playground slides over and over again WET so she'll haul butt faster. The only thing she doesn't do yet is swim. She can, I know this because she slipped, but is not interested in going in deeper than her chest, meanwhile Kat is a swimming fool! Hopefully with time she'll get over her nerves.
> 
> Anyway, I hope all of you are doing great! I would love to hear more from you all!




Last week at 18 weeks Libby weighed 33 lbs. I will find out tonight at 19 weeks what she weighs. I have to go to my in-laws house to weigh her because I don't own a scale!!! LOL For good reasons.... I gained like 7 lbs. this winter. Anyways, Libby is doing well. I can't wait for spring so I can really get outside and run/walk with the dogs. I have been so bad about training loose leash. So Libby still pulls like crazy. :/ Thinking about getting a gentle leader for her. What are your walking experiences? Probably great because you are all in puppy classes right? 

Also...

I sent pictures of Libby to the breeder today and she sent back a picture of Libby's brother Rio (the breeder kept one) She said he is *52lbs!!!!!!!!!!!* 


He looked mammoth in her picture. I think the other pups from her litter are just as big from pictures I've seen. Maybe we aren't feeding as much or she really is just the smallest in the litter. 

We feed about 2.5 cups a day plus treats.(From the amount she poops you'd think we were feeding her a TON)

Anyways, I love all your pups and I love checking in to see how they are all doing


----------



## Allie

My new girl - Bailey was born October 20, 2012 and gotcha day was yesterday. We had a great day yesterday - we drove 2 1/2 hours from BC back to Issaquah.
She had a great time with her big sister, Allie and rode in the back seat and was excellent considering her age. I couldn't get the kennel in the back of my car.
She is doing great - pottying outside - walking on a leash - however bounding at times. She is socialized well and just a sweetie!
Oops - my avatar is the new pup - Bailey - not a great pic but gives you an idea - I'm going to try and get Allie and Bailey together!


----------



## Allie

So I took Bailey out for a walk with Allie on one of those double swivel leashes. Allie is a service dog and an excellent calm dog. On the way into town Bailey was all over the place - wandering all over - I kept using the word 'heel' and of course Allie heeled very well and the double leash helped me control Bailey. Allie helped keep Bailey in line. 
On the way back I shortened the lead on Bailey and kept using the word "heel" and Bailey was totally awesome. When I stopped I told her to 'sit' and Bailey sat! I am so amazed at how smart Bailey is. 
I really feel that Allie is a good trainer for Bailey and of course I think the investment in the double swivel leash was good too!


----------



## Barneysgirl

Hi everyone! Life has had a way of just moving on, doesn't it? I feel like I haven't had any time to check in here at all lately. 
Shelby, I LOVE the video of Peaches sliding-that is so cute! And Meg, your girl is just a petite one, I guess-kinda of like Thelma Lou.
Welcome to Bailey! Can't wait to hear more about her! Our puppy has the same birthdate. 

A quick update on us: Thelma Lou had her shots today and she weighed 27 lbs. She is 17 weeks and 2 days. We are glad to get these shots done because now (well, in 10 days) she is off house-arrest and can go to the track with us and the parks and such! 
We took her out in the woods last weekend, to a land-navigation course here. She had SO much fun, bounding over fallen branches and weaving around big tufts of grass. She had a huge grin on her face.  She got so tired that she came to me and whined on our way back to the car so I could pick her up and carry her-first time she's ever done that. 
And then there was even more excitement because we had a little snow. An afternoon of snow, to be precise. That was a whole new set of thrills!
Meg, we do still struggle with her pulling on walks-mostly if she sees a squirrel or bird, or leaf, or cool stick, or another dog, or some smelly garbage, or a mirage. 
Ok, all the time. 
The one thing that gives me hope is that occasionally when there is a person passing by (across the street-hasn't happened up close yet) she will sit when I tell her and wait till they pass. Her little bottom just wiggles the entire time and her tail is wagging like crazy but she stays in a sit. She doesn't do it every time, but often enough that I have hope she will be a "good citizen" one day....

I've looked at the gentle leaders, too, I think I will wait until she's bigger, though. She small enough still that she's manageable. 
Today she met a 13-week old German shepherd puppy at the vet. His name was Zeus and he was gorgeous. He was as big as she is and his paws and ears were MUCH bigger. They liked each other.  It was actually good for her because usually she spends the entire time in the waiting room trying to get the other people to pet her, but today she was distracted sniffing and watching Zeus. 
She does have an "issue" who getting her belly rubbed. You can hardly ever pet her without her flopping over in her back and spreading her legs. Not the most lady-like behavior. ;-)

The rest of our life is boring. Just busy.

I think we all need to put up new pictures!


----------



## Allie

So now we just cleared night three with Bailey. I read some great information here about teething and about soaking a wet washcloth with chicken broth and freezing it. Bailey had cried through the first hour and I gave up on the crate.
Last night I used the frozen washcloth with the chicken broth and made sure she pottyed outside with number one - took up the water one hour before bedtime moved the kennel away from the bedroom - and Bailey slept through the night. She was very happy this morning and pottyed first thing outside and was awake when I went to get her. I love the website dogdailystar.com !!
Relieved!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

Glad to meet Bailey! 
It sounds like Thelma is doing great. She has a busy active life  I tried the gentle leader and it does help but it was annoying to me for some reason. I guess I like a sleep lead that I can just stick on them and go. I use a rope kind. 
As far as getting her to walk on the leash without pulling. She won't pull on her own but she does pull when she is "competing" with Katniss to be in front. BUT if I give her a tug she'll slow down for a small while and then she starts pulling again. 
So I just keep tugging and occasionally I'll give her a treat on the left side next to my knee to remind her to stay there. 
I also learned "easy" and "hurry" in Kat's class and I taught peaches that. It is so easy to do just run and say hurry and slow down and say easy. They pick it up fast. So when she is pulling sometimes I say easy and she'll slow wayyyy down. 
I agree, it is annoying with the pulling but I'm sure eventually they will do better. 

Oh btw how many teeth are falling out? I noticed that Peaches has lost a lot of teeth and she has a mouth full of holes! She never went through any crazy chewing phase so I just happened to look in her mouth and there were all the holes! Maybe (hopefully not though) She'll chew more when the molars are coming in? 
she also just got super affectionate with us. Like getting all in our faces to give snuggles. We love it!


----------



## Barneysgirl

Shelby, we actually pulled one of Thelma Lou's teeth yesterday. We were looking in there and half a dozen or so were just hanging all wonky so we decided to see if one would come out. Sure enough, right into my hand. Then that afternoon we noticed she had lost a few more. Not the infamous canines yet-the vet says closer to 8 months for those?
Here's the picture of the day, taken after her tutoring session.  We had a good lesson today-worked on greeting people when they come to the door. She did well at the time, but our neighbor kid just came over and she was like, forget that good behavior stuff! I've got to jump on him and I'm POSITIVE he wants to pet me! :-/ Baby steps.....


----------



## Allie

Adorable! It's good to see the pup all played out!


----------



## goldhaven

*Update on Hanna*

Just got back from a trip to snow country with my girls. Hanna got a chance to play in the snow and visit the facility that my mother lives in to see all of the residents. She did great on the 20 hour drive up and back.
Took her to the vets yesterday for her 16 week parvo booster. She was 27.4 lb. She is doing well with her training but with the trip, we have had a setback as far as the housebreaking. It feels like we are starting over. 

How are all of the other October babies doing?


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

Hanna is beautiful! I'd like to get my girls into the therapy program.


----------



## Autumn2011

This is our wee golden nugget, Dug, just a few days ago. He carries 1/2 lb garbanzo beans in each side of his pack, and as he grows, I will work up to a little more weight.  A week ago today, at his last vet app, he was 36 lbs and noted as being healthy. He's very smart and sweet, but can be rather testy at times, but he's still just 18 weeks old (in 3 days). We're working with him in regards to him displaying aggression over chew treats~ the lady who teaches obedience class has been such a blessing with this and gave us excellent guidance and support. He attends obedience classes once per week, he's the largest pup in the class, and is liked very much by everyone, humans and dogs. Dug and I take long, daily walks. My other half and I are not morning people, so it came as a pleasant surprise when Dug started sleeping as late as 9am instead of 6:30'ish, a few times he even slept until 10, and once 10:45am! I kept checking to make sure he was still breathing, like a panicked new mother. He's such a wee wiggle butt whenever he see's someone, and he's a regular at our local Home Depot, where everyone knows his name and the female staff there rush over to shower him with affection.

Hope you're all happy and well, pups and humans.


----------



## Autumn2011

Some more recent ones of Dug, 'cause I can. :


----------



## goldhaven

Dug is very cute.


----------



## Autumn2011

goldhaven said:


> Dug is very cute.


Thanks you! He is our little (not so little now) puff ball. He's a sassy little man.


----------



## Allie

What a cutie pie!
What a relief to hear that other October babes are having house breaking issues too! Bailey is being a bit of challenge too. A sneak! I turn my head and there's a wet spot on the carpet! Dang it! Two steps forward and one tinkle spot back!
Otherwise we are making huge training steps forward. Bailey is totally getting it. We are working towards Bailey being my new service dog.
She is so smart!
We play games like putting a ball under bowls and she has to find it. What fun!


----------



## goldhaven

Allie said:


> What a cutie pie!
> What a relief to hear that other October babes are having house breaking issues too! Bailey is being a bit of challenge too. A sneak! I turn my head and there's a wet spot on the carpet! Dang it! Two steps forward and one tinkle spot back!
> Otherwise we are making huge training steps forward. Bailey is totally getting it. We are working towards Bailey being my new service dog.
> She is so smart!
> We play games like putting a ball under bowls and she has to find it. What fun!


Hanna doesn't even have the decency to wait until I turn my back. She will squat and pee if I am looking right at her. 
I think that the travel was a great experience in socialization for her, but it set me back in the housebreaking department. 
I only got her at 12 weeks and at 14 weeks we headed out for a 20 hour drive to Maine. While in Maine, we did stay with my brother but we also took her from house to house. She was rarely alone and not really given the opportunity to have accidents. Once we got back it took a week just to get back to normal. So, here we are at square one. She has it kinda backwards though. She will pee in the house and then go to the door. :doh:
It is a good thing she is so cute. 
I have enrolled her in the star puppy class. She starts next week. I wish that I could have gotten her in earlier but our trip prevented that.


----------



## Allie

goldhaven said:


> Hanna doesn't even have the decency to wait until I turn my back. She will squat and pee if I am looking right at her.
> I think that the travel was a great experience in socialization for her, but it set me back in the housebreaking department.
> I only got her at 12 weeks and at 14 weeks we headed out for a 20 hour drive to Maine. While in Maine, we did stay with my brother but we also took her from house to house. She was rarely alone and not really given the opportunity to have accidents. Once we got back it took a week just to get back to normal. So, here we are at square one. She has it kinda backwards though. She will pee in the house and then go to the door. :doh:
> It is a good thing she is so cute.
> I have enrolled her in the star puppy class. She starts next week. I wish that I could have gotten her in earlier but our trip prevented that.


Your post made me laugh! Thanks for that this morning! You have to laugh at these little pups! They are so dang cute.
I guess this is payback for all the ones that were super easy, eh?

Bailey is getting so much - but the house training is such a big issue for me - I have a carpet cleaner but hey I better wait until the deed is really complete, right?
I thought I was being an eagle eye on Bailey and yep, she is doing it when I don't when I don't even realize it! I'm going back to the crate and making it a fun thing but she kinda looks confused when I put her back in there.
Luckily, #2 is outside and the tinkle is inside. I guess her bladder is just weak. As long as I take her out frequently she doesn't have accidents but I'm worried that she is not strengthening her bladder. Am I concerned about the wrong thing here?


----------



## Seagodess

Allie said:


> What a cutie pie!
> What a relief to hear that other October babes are having house breaking issues too! Bailey is being a bit of challenge too. A sneak! I turn my head and there's a wet spot on the carpet! Dang it! Two steps forward and one tinkle spot back!
> Otherwise we are making huge training steps forward. Bailey is totally getting it. We are working towards Bailey being my new service dog.
> She is so smart!
> We play games like putting a ball under bowls and she has to find it. What fun!


 Have you tried bell training her? This worked wonders for Milla. She still has a accident once in a while though. Sometimes she will ring the bells, and doesn't wait more than 5 seconds before starting to go :doh:. The main issue we are having is that when she goes go in the house, she walks while she goes. She will squat, then walk around and make a huge trail around the house like she is drawing a picture or something :doh:. So there I am crawling around on the ground cleaning up a huge trail of pee.


----------



## Allie

Bell training? I need to learn how to do this. Where and how?
I started to look for it and saw that you used a cat toy. I'm working on the word 'touch' and 'outside' but it seems that I'm talking to a blank wall at this point.
hints? What did you do? Thanks so much for anything that would help me~


----------



## Sheldon's Mom

Sheldon will be 6 months old on September 7 and he was a bell trained puppy.
We had Christmas bells on our front door and he used to ring them whenever he
needed to go out. Then he started to ring them all the time so we took them away.
So be careful once the pup is bell trained I don't know how you break the habit if
he continues to ring the bell all the time to go outside.


----------



## Seagodess

Allie said:


> Bell training? I need to learn how to do this. Where and how?
> I started to look for it and saw that you used a cat toy. I'm working on the word 'touch' and 'outside' but it seems that I'm talking to a blank wall at this point.
> hints? What did you do? Thanks so much for anything that would help me~


I put some bells on some ribbon and hung them on the door. Then every we took her out, we would ring the bells. Then we showed her how to hit them with her nose. She picked it up within 2-3 days. She does sometimes ring them when she just wants to go outside, but we can usually figure out the difference between her needing to go or her just wanting to go out.


----------



## Allie

Well. This morning - Bailey went out and did her business - then came in and I was on the 'puter checking email and Bailey was looking out the window - then I heard 'scratch scratch' on the window -lo and behold it's it's my lil' rascal Bailey wanting out!
I think this is the first step to wanting to be let out to potty - at least I will use this scratch scratch to make it the first step without using a bell - teehehee!
I like to think this is a smart girl - now Allie just stands there and and waits for me to let her out.


----------



## Libby Louise

Libby Lou at 5 months today


----------



## Libby Louise

and more.. 

Hope to see more pics of your pups soon!!


----------



## Seagodess

Libby is so pretty. She reminds me of my Milla. She's only 3 weeks younger, but I'm looking at the size difference and wondering if she's going to be that big in 3 weeks. Lol.


----------



## Libby Louise

Seagodess said:


> Libby is so pretty. She reminds me of my Milla. She's only 3 weeks younger, but I'm looking at the size difference and wondering if she's going to be that big in 3 weeks. Lol.



I havent weighed Libby recently but I think shes around 38 or 39 lbs. She definitely has been slowing down recently in growth, but yeah... these growth spurts are making her so long and lean!!! LOL


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

Wow!!! Libby Lou has gotten so big, she is incredibly beautiful! She doesn't look all goofy and gawky like peaches does right now.


----------



## Seagodess

Libby Louise said:


> I havent weighed Libby recently but I think shes around 38 or 39 lbs. She definitely has been slowing down recently in growth, but yeah... these growth spurts are making her so long and lean!!! LOL


 Milla was almost 35 at her last vet visit 2 weeks ago. Its strange, I notice that she is getting bigger yet I dont notice it when it happens. Its like I sit back and look at her and go, WOW... she has gotten way bigger since a month ago. Lol.


----------



## goldhaven

Hanna won't be 5 months till the end of the month but here are some recent photos. It is very hard to get a photo of her without her big sister and best friend, Alli. Alli is almost 8 months.


----------



## Libby Louise

I love how fluffy Hanna still is!!! 

Thanks for the compliments for Libby. I wasnt expected such a pretty golden, because her mom and dad didn't look like show dogs by any means. I picked her litter because of the mom's sweet docile temperament and because its not everyday you can get a golden around here. But I think she must have gotten both of her parent's best traits.  

I could be biased....
But I think all our pups could be show pups!!


----------



## goldhaven

Here are some photos of Hanna's first day at star puppy class. She has a new friend. He is a Bernese Mountain Dog and his name is Odie. They had a great time tonight.


----------



## Seagodess

> Here are some photos of Hanna's first day at star puppy class. She has a new friend. He is a Bernese Mountain Dog and his name is Odie. They had a great time tonight.


Those are cute pictues. I love the one of them wrestling.


----------



## goldhaven

The funniest part of their encounter was that he was a male and she has never met a male dog before. She spent a lot of time underneath him checking out his parts.


----------



## Allie

Hi all with October pups! 
I've started letting Bailey out of her crate withOUT her leash on her - I know more brave!
She has been being better about her potty habits and I have keeping her entertained with ice cubes and carrots so I know where she is and she will stay in one place for more than 30 - no 1 second!
HAHA - the one thing I find hilarious is TV - I DVR the show "Smash" and Bailey will watch it with me. I mean really WATCH it with me. She stares at it! It's so funny. Does anyone else's pup watch TV the same way? It seems Bailey loves TV and seems to love the commercials with either dogs and/or cats too. Really cute to watch except when she starts to bark at the TV.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

awwww that is sweet about Bailey watching TV. Once in a blue moon I'll catch them watching but for the most part the girls are super interested in the TV.

Peaches is doing great. She hasn't had a potty accident in two weeks and we got past a storm Tuesday with no accident! She doesn't have any accidents unless there is a storm, which there has been one every week She won't pee when its raining. So this was a big hurdle to get over!!
She has been out of the crate sleeping with us for 3 weeks now. She is amazing, and will lick us when she needs to pee during the night. usually she doesn't have to pee but occasionally she will. We also have been giving her a little more freedom as she earns it. Her recall and self control has gotten 100% better. Its not perfect but it is so much improved, it is definitely more right than wrong. 
She finished puppy kindergarten and is enrolled to start the big class at the end of this month. Currently we are going to field training with Katniss and Peaches is getting exposed to hunt and field. She won't pick up the birds yet, though, ha ha. 
She has gotten extremely loving and has so many cute little things she does. I can't believe what a sweet girl she is and how smart and well behaved. I couldn't ask for any better. 
Today we got a few shots out in the day training. A profile shot of Peaches and a bird shot of Katniss. It was a gorgeous day!


----------



## Seagodess

> I have keeping her entertained with ice cubes


Have you tried filling her water bowl with ice cubes? 
Its crazy how much Milla loves ice. I cant use the ice/water despenser on the fridge without her running up and waiting for some. I started to take a big cup and fill it with ice and dump it in her bowl. She LOVES it. She takes a couple across the room and chews on them, then goes back for more. The only problem is that it always looks like she's been swimming in her dish its such a mess around it. Oh well, its worth it


----------



## Allie

great idea - I'm going to do that now. You know this is a great forum for Golden owners! I love this place there is such a wealth of information here that I cannot go more than a day without checking in - even if I don't post I skim for information that I can use for training Bailey!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

Peaches is the same as Milla! In fact, just yesterday I said, wow, it is so nice that they truly think that ice is a treat because it is no calories!


----------



## Allie

Well no interest in the water bowl with ice cubes - Bailey prefers the ice cubes on the kitchen floor 

On a really REALLY positive note - Bailey has NOT had an potty accident at all today - she has walked to the door and stood there and waited for me to open the door. Just like Allie does. I like that - she doesn't move and just waits patiently. I'm always around and pay attention to my pups so they don't go unattended and they know I'll be there. Bailey's bladder is getting stronger! I'm so relieved. 
My DH fishes crab in AK and I KNOW his patience level is not the same as mine - you know moms and dads can be different - good thing I have a carpet shampooer! So, I'll clean the carpet before he gets home later this month.
Whew! Now to get to day two and so on and so on! I hope this is the beginning of a long run!


----------



## Allie

Hmm - I just noticed that October and other months are really active in posting versus other months - they shall remain "monthless' HAHA!
I wonder why that is? I guess some puppy mommas and daddys are really busy, eh?

I gain so much insight that I have been going to other puppy months to see what I'm gonna be in for


----------



## Seagodess

> good thing I have a carpet shampooer!


I know right?? I have only had mine for a little over a year, but before Milla mostly only used it when something was spilled or on special occasions. Now I cant tell you how many times I've used it.


----------



## Allie

Since Allie doesn't have a sense of play - I'm seeing this in Bailey -

Are all Golden's this smart - example - we are playing fetch with the tennis ball(which Bailey is getting very well) then Bailey takes the ball and kinda stops the game and plays on her own. You know, pushes the ball with her feet and it gets away from her and it goes under the couch and she can't get to it. 
So, she has figured out that she has to go behind the couch next to the wall to get the ball - mind you we just started playing with the ball a couple of days ago. 
Kind of irritating though when the ball is in sight, and she _can_ reach it - she barks at it! She wants me to get it for her when she could easily reach it - but when she can't get it she doesn't bark at all - she tries squeezing her body under the couch. 
Oh the life of a puppy's mama!


----------



## Barneysgirl

Hi all-loving all the updates on the October pups! I am hoping to have some new pics of Thelma Lou (T-Lou is her name "on the block", my boys told me  ) because my son finally was able to purchase his new camera. 

We are back from a two-day trip we had to make for an appointment. We left the pup with dad. So we will now spend the weekend retraining. 

Things are actually going pretty well, training-wise. She hasn't had an accident in the house in a while. We are working on greeting guests politely-it's a long process. And we are concentrating this week on recall. She is still SOOOOO fascinated by everything in sight that recall outside is very hit and miss. We are going to get a long rope today and take her out to the DZ and work on it there. 

One thing that's slowed down our training is that she has had tummy problems back to back and we haven't been able to give her tasty treats because of it. She is VERY food-motivated so its not as fun for her to obey and then just get praise.

She is definitely a momma's girl. She obeys me the best and knows ahead of time what's expected. Next best is the 18 year old. She pretty much thinks the 9yo is her equal and blows him off, and Dad is a softie, which she pegged early and takes full advantage of. The hardest times with her are when the little boy's friends are in and out of the house, noisy and fast and full of energy. We've pretty much decided she needs to be in her crate around 4 each day just so she can try to stay calm. Otherwise she wants to run and jump on the boys and gets all worked up. 

She loves ice cubes, too. Sits so nice and straight when anyone opens up the freezer.  I don't even try to push the ice button anymore-I just get a handful out of the container because I know she'll be showing up for some in half a second.

Have a great weekend-hope those of you up north are finally getting a taste of spring!


----------



## Allie

Here is Allie and Bailey - the new girl - Bailey is 4 1/2 months old (a couple of days over) resting after a long day.
However, Allie is still kind of recovering from her splenectomy and has been a little lethargic and doesn't want to play with Bailey.
That makes me sad that Allie is tired...
Bailey just hopped up there to snuggle with Allie - I thought it was sweet!


----------



## Mayflower Honey

*Hi October Pups!*

Hi all October puppy families! I keep meaning to introduce myself and post on her and I have finally gotten the chance to do so. I have an October puppy too. Her name is Juniper but we call her Juno and she was born on the 27th. We got her on Christmas Eve at 8 weeks. We did not try for a "Christmas puppy" but it was just how it worked out. We had an 11 year old golden named Mayflower and she passed away last July from cancer. After a few months without a dog, we were ready to try and fill that void.

Juno is doing great with her training. She is mostly house trained, with an occasional accident (down to about once a week) and graduated from puppy Kindergarten class last week. She knows a lot of different basic commands and we are working on loose leash walking and not jumping up on people or the kitchen counter. We also have some issues with her treating our 3.5 year old like a littermate, play biting and trying to wrestle with him. She sleeps in her kennel in our room at night and we put her in there whenever we leave the house. Currently I am a stay at home mom to my son which makes training a young puppy a little easier. 

Juno is fairly petite and lean. She weighed 23 pounds at her last appointment about 4 weeks ago so probably is closer to 28 now I would guess. I do not have any new photos of her on my computer right now, but will try to transfer them and post one soon. Here is a photo of Juno at about 16 weeks. She is much more grown-up looking now!


----------



## Allie

juno is so very cute!


----------



## goldhaven

Welcome to the October babies Juno. Can't wait to share experiences with you and see all of your growing up photos.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

oh Juno is so pretty! I prefer a little darker coat color and I love her's! Sounds like she is doing great!


----------



## Allie

Hi all - my puppy Bailey was looking for me yesterday morning - I had my 5 year old grand-daughter spend the night and I was just heading out of the bathroom. I had already let Bailey and Allie out for their morning constitutional.
Bailey ran into the bedroom - then scampered out and with 10 seconds - Allie had come running in wagging her tail - mind you they ran into the bedroom and didn't recognize who was in the bed and Bailey must of told Allie that - 
Allie and Bailey started looking for me - I know that there was no verbal communication between the two dogs - but they KNEW it wasn't me in the bed. The way Allie came running into the bedroom and Bailey had gone to tell Allie that someone else was in the bed and WHERE IS OUR MOMMA!
It was so cute and how relieved the both of them were to find me. It was cute!


----------



## Barneysgirl

Hey everyone-for those of you who remember the tooth drama with Thelma Lou, big news!!! The great Tooth Watch has begun! One of her bottom (double or split, remains to be seen) canines is VERY loose and we expect she'll lose it in the next day. I'll post a picture and then we'll be watching to see what the big girl tooth looks like! Cross your fingers for only one!!!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

Leigh Ann I was wondering about TL and her teeth. Last week, Peaches had two canine teeth on both sides. Her baby teeth didn't fall out but her adult teeth came out. I was worried because they were out pretty far and her baby teeth weren't loose. I thought I might have to go to the vet to get them removed. Luckily she was playing fetch and got all crazy on one of the toys and ended up ripping out the baby teeth. whew!


----------



## Barneysgirl

*The Infamous Tooth!*

Well, it's out! Here it is (the first of two) in all its glory. And I am p,eased to announce that the big girl tooth coming in underneath it appears to be a run-of-the-mill single tooth SO FAR. 
The other canine isn't all that loose yet, but I can see the tip of the new one pushing in behind it so I guess it'll come out soon, too. The tooth fairly is hopefully bringing is no extra dental costs!!!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

wow that is nuts! I have never seen that. I can't believe you were able to get them! I couldn't find any of Peaches teeth and she's lost nearly all of them! I'm glad TL's teeth are growing in singular, ha ha


----------



## Seagodess

Milla has been loosing her teeth. We did find 2 last week. The only real reason we even noticed is because DH had blood on his arm and it wasn't his. So he checked her mouth and sure enough there was a tooth that had just came out. 
She can also jump up on our bed now without help. We allow her on sometimes while we are watching TV. However she doesn't sleep in our room, she sleeps downstairs so I dont have to worry about her jumping on me while I sleep.


----------



## Barneysgirl

Shelby, I'm glad they're coming in singular, too! After the brownie incident, eye problem, 3 rounds of antibiotics and diarrhea, I'm ready to take a vet-bill break for a bit, until spaying. That's actually only one tooth-I just took pics from both sides. The other one isn't out yet but maybe in the next day or two. I'm not one for keeping teeth (eww) but I have to save these for the doctor to see. 
I love her adult teeth-they are so pretty and white. 
Any idea on how big Peaches is? My boy looked at your signature pic and said, "Look how much Peaches has grown!"


----------



## AshleyHoney

My 16 week old golden, Asher, has a misaligned tooth. Anyone been down this road? What did you do about it? We're going to bring it up to the vet at our next appt.





















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

that tooth is just so crazy looking. I would keep them in a plastic bag, I'm nuts like that. I kept her colored ribbon from when she was a baby too. 
Wow, TL has definitely had her share of vet visits! Here I thought Peaches was mangy lol, we had to get a cut from a fence glued shut on her muzzle at the vet and that was no biggie compared to TL. 
I weighed her a few days ago and she was close to 37 pounds. She is still smaller than her litter mates but she is all muscle and getting so very strong. 
I have to post some new photos of her in her field training. She finally is loving the bird!


----------



## Seagodess

> I weighed her a few days ago and she was close to 37 pounds.


OMG. Milla was at 35 a month ago and I know she has grown a TON since then. I'm afraid to know what she is now. I'm guessing anywhere between 40-45. Maybe I'll weigh her tonight.


----------



## goldhaven

Took Hanna to the vet today and she was 34.4 lb. She is the first pup whose tooth I found. She was chewing on something and I heard it as it hit the floor and picked it up. I have never found a tooth before. They would be there one day and gone the next. I think they swallow them. So far, I have only found one but I know what you mean about the bloody toys. She has been chewing on her antlers a whole lot lately. She goes for her rabies shot in a couple of weeks and that should be it for vet visits for a while.


----------



## Barneysgirl

Just weighed Thelma Lou on our scale-33 lbs. That's small, I suppose, but she seems enormous to me! Maybe I should put her next to one of your big pups to out it in perspective. 
We are going to be starting some group training sessions soon and I am looking forward to it. The private lessons have been great, but she really needs more exposure to other dogs. She acts like a maniac when we see other dogs-alternately trying to get to them and shrinking away from them, even our next door neighbor's boxer, who is the best behaved dog I've seen in a long time. That field training sounds like so much fun!




AshleyHoney said:


> My 16 week old golden, Asher, has a misaligned tooth. Anyone been down this road? What did you do about it? We're going to bring it up to the vet at our next appt.


I haven't seen teeth like that but I would definitely bring it up to the vet! Are those Asher's puppy teeth? Maybe when his adult teeth come in they will align right?


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

Peaches and Hanna seem to be following similar growth patterns, Peaches was 34 pounds at 20 weeks also. Milla is the same size as the rest of Peaches' litter mates, they are all in the 40's. 
TL will love the group training and so will you! I've made some great friends from the training stuff. Peaches is driving me crazy with other dogs, too, she is around other dogs all day long but she still runs after them and won't obey me when they are around. 
I start her beginning obedience at the end of March and I'm so looking forward to it!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

Thought I'd upload some new photos of peaches and katniss. 
Here is katniss on her first day. She wouldn't take a bird but would take it if it was in a panty hose. 







Peaches waiting her turn. Once she got up there though she wouldn't take the bird at all in any form.







Nice shot of her body







Peaches out swimming. She is in love now! So cute she goes out pretty far and rides the current in. I watch her relax and float, ha ha







Katniss goes WAY out. 







Peaches loves the beach!







Peaches and her full brother. He is in the mid 40's but he isn't that much bigger than Peaches. peaches is the in front one. 







Katniss finally started taking a real bird. This was her first time.







And Peaches, whoa! She didn't even enjoy retrieving and only did it to please me and now that she's got her mouth on a bird and holy cow! She is a retrieving fool!


----------



## Barneysgirl

Those are great shots! Looks like you've gotten a new hobby-just like you wanted!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

Thanks! Yes, it is a great hobby! I'm loving it. My youngest wants to be my bird boy and help me with the field training……for 5 dollars a week! ha ha!


----------



## Libby Louise

Great pics of Katniss and peaches!! Libby went in for her rabies shot last week and she weighed in at 40.8 lbs. She's definitely slowed down in growth. The vet said she could fill out to 60 lbs full grown. (Her mom is 61)

She officially has all her adult teeth now. I was able to find 2 of her baby teeth. She's looking more an more like an adult golden everyday, however we are still waiting on her coat to fill in. She was mistaken for a labrador at the vets!  I don't see it. But on the plus side, I cant complain about her shedding!

We bought Libby a gentle leader harness. And are working on desensitizing her to wearing it. She is responding very well to it (as long as there are treats involved  ) 

Do you guys have any suggestions for training against jumping upon greeting people. I hate to just crate her every time I have someone over. But my poor frail grandma doesn't appreciate a wild puppy. She settles down very quickly after the initial greeting but she loves people SO much it's hard to tame her! 
I try to have people turn around with their backs to her and refuse to pet until she sits calmly however most don't do this because... well..... puppies are hard to refuse. I'm also considering keeping her on a leash with the gentle leader harness and having people approach her when she is sitting or lying down. 

Anything working for you guys in this area?


----------



## goldhaven

Libby Louise - I always leash Hanna when we are working on any training in the house. Now all I have to do is put the leash on and she immediately calms down. When guests arrive she is leashed and not allowed to approach them. Any guests that aren't on board with the training, and she is crated or put in another room when they arrive. 

MillionsofPeaches - Those are great photos of Katniss and Peaches with the birds and I love your sig pic.


----------



## Seagodess

My Milla Mo is 5 months old today. I cant believe how fast the time has gone by and how fast she growing. She is such a joy, I love her so much. Happy 5 months my little Milla Mo .


----------



## Allie

Bailey is 5 months old and had her rabies shot today. She weights 31.1 pounds. Much less than the rest of your pups! I asked the vet about her weight and he said that he thought she was perfect. He loves her look and wanted to know where I bought her at - I am proud of her.
She is doing well and not chunky and not looking skinny - she is eating like a little piggy!


----------



## Ernie D

I am also new to this. Ernie was born on Oct 20th. He is doing great. It is helpful to see everyone is talking about losing teeth! I have collected quite a few recently. Today was one of the long ones.... He has passed the AKC STAR puppy class, and is enrolled in CGC right now.....He seems to be fitting right in with all the stories I am reading about!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldhaven

Welcome and congratulations on your star puppy. Hanna is enrolled and we only have one more class before she gets hers. Would love to see more photos of Ernie.


----------



## Allie

Ernie D said:


> I am also new to this. Ernie was born on Oct 20th. He is doing great. It is helpful to see everyone is talking about losing teeth! I have collected quite a few recently. Today was one of the long ones.... He has passed the AKC STAR puppy class, and is enrolled in CGC right now.....He seems to be fitting right in with all the stories I am reading about!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


This is the same birthday as Bailey!


----------



## Ernie D

This is Ernie. He was born on October 20th which I believe puts him at 6 months.



























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ernie D

Thank you all....Here is Ernie with his medal.....






.......


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Allie

He is beautiful! He looks so proud of his medal! I can't wait until we do STAR and CGC - we didn't get Bailey until February 16th / we had a late start on training...


----------



## goldhaven

Hanna seems to be going through a fear period. She was really skittish when we got her and I have been working with her a lot to get her over it. She goes to puppy class and has been doing really well, until recently. All of a sudden, she is afraid of everything again. She won't go out of the house unless I go with her and if I come back in for a second, she is right at the door waiting for me to open it even if she was in the middle of playing with Alli. I feel like I am back to square one. I don't understand. Alli never did this. I don't coddle her when she is showing fear, I just work through it and divert her attention to something more fun. For the most part, she is fine in the house but outside is a different story. Anyone else pup doing this?


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

Hi, Ernie! What a cutie he is!!! Yes, Peaches starts her CGC class on Wednesday. I just finished my older dog (1 year) and passed the CGC on her. It was very exciting for me, as we've not done this before and it was all completely new to me. 

It will be great to read about Ernie's accomplishments! 

Peaches was born on the 18th so they are very close in age!

Sorry about Hanna being so fearful. In my puppy book that I got from her puppy class it says they have another fear period and I think that it is around this time frame. So hopefully she'll outgrow it fast. 

We're doing great on the field training and today was the first time they retrieved ducks from the water, usually it is just play with the bumpers in the water! I was very proud of them!


----------



## Ernie D

Thanks! Nice to hear. Here's a funny photo.....I guess he didn't want his buddies to leave!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ernie D

Allie:

Thanks for the compliment! He is too cute... 

Deb


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Barneysgirl

Libby Louise said:


> We bought Libby a gentle leader harness. And are working on desensitizing her to wearing it. She is responding very well to it (as long as there are treats involved  )
> 
> Do you guys have any suggestions for training against jumping upon greeting people. I hate to just crate her every time I have someone over. But my poor frail grandma doesn't appreciate a wild puppy. She settles down very quickly after the initial greeting but she loves people SO much it's hard to tame her!
> I try to have people turn around with their backs to her and refuse to pet until she sits calmly however most don't do this because... well..... puppies are hard to refuse. I'm also considering keeping her on a leash with the gentle leader harness and having people approach her when she is sitting or lying down.
> 
> Anything working for you guys in this area?


Meg, just had to share that we finally got a gentle leader and I just took TL on the most pleasant walk OF HER ENTIRE LIFE. It was so great! No pulling, just happy walking.  She did fine while I was putting iron and getting it adjusted. I fed her bits of cheese while I did it. We practiced walking around the house with lots of treats and she was great. When we went outside she tried rolling her head in the grass for a minute or two, then I said "Let's go," and she hopped up and started along with me. We have been practicing a sit at every corner we come to or street we cross which gave me lots of opportunities for praise and treats. She eyed the squirrels and robins eagerly but didn't pull even once. When we got to the park and stopped to visit, then she tried rubbing her head on the ground again, but as long as we were walking she was perfectly fine. Joy of joys! My shoulders are rejoicing! 

As far as greeting at the door, we worked on it a lot with our trainer (and are still working on it.) If it's "regulars" we put her in a sit with a leash on and step on the loose part so she can't hop up. We have them trained to walk right by her without acknowledging her so she can get in control of herself. Then we go and greet them, still on the leash. They know not to acknowledge her unless her bottom is on the ground. We have lots of kids in and out all day and neighbors coming over for coffee and visiting and such, so we had to train all of them.  That was the key. Training humans is at least as hard as training puppies!
If it's actual guests, she usually gets crated until she is desensitized to their voices in the house.
It's a work in progress. 

But we're celebrating the gentle leader success for now!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

ha ha ha, you are so right about training the humans! I know that is the hardest part and it is everywhere. For some reason, strangers will prompt big old katniss up on their chest! I can't stop random people before they do stuff like that sometimes. 

But all in all it sounds like Thelma Lou is doing absolutely wonderful!


----------



## Webster

Webster's Golden party


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldhaven

I don't remember seeing Webster in this thread before and I don't want to go through 12 pages to find out.
Is this Websters first post in this thread? If so, welcome Webster. Nice looking golden buddies you have.


----------



## Ernie D

Ernie's trainer advised us to also "train" guests to fold arms and turn away from any jumping that occurs... She said that anytime you pet or give them attention when they are doing something, it reinforces the behavior and your dog is doing. They crave attention!!! So you need to reinforce the behaviors you want them to repeat and ignore them when they are displaying poor behavior. She also said to treat and praise them when all 4 paws are on the floor.... Work on that. I put Ernie on his leash until guests are in the house, and make him sit while on the leash. It works. He's not perfect but you can' t reward jumping or it will continue....  I hope this helps. Ernie can be very stubborn and obedience classes are very helpful.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SirNixon

Sir Nixon (Nix) was born October 13, 2012. He is the most laid back and obedient dog I have ever had and is such a mama's boy. We were surprised that at 13weeks he was retrieving instinctively and brought the object back 100% of the time) He's already lost all of his puppy teeth and weighs 45lbs (he's in his awkward teen phase)...we're told he will be around 75-80lbs full grown. Dealing with some minor issues with him being overly clingy with me, but all around he is doing great and loooves retrieving sticks with his sister.













Nix sleeping post anesthesia









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldhaven

Welcome to the forum and to the October babies.
Sir Nixon is adorable. That is the best cone of shame photo ever.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

My first instinct was can Nix breathe like that? ha ha! Then I saw the holes. What a cutie, welcome, Nix!


----------



## SirNixon

Thank you both! We took that picture and then readjusted so his neck wasn't cricked. He was just too cute.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Seagodess

That is a great cone picture.

I cant believe my little Milla is going to be 6 months old on the 22nd. It seems like we just got her. She has grown SOOOO much. I'm hoping to sign her up for some basic training soon. We haven't had the funds for it yet, plus I didn't want to do the puppy basics since its mostly things like sit and lay down. I was able to teach her that myself in just a couple days. I mainly want to work on STAY and walking. She is a nightmare on the leash. Unless I am holding it about 2-3 inches from the collar, she is pulling. I hate having to hold it that close because she cant sniff around and I dont like her right next to me. I want her to be in front of me, just not pulling me. Such a pain.


----------



## Allie

I so get the pulling on the leash! It is frustrating.
Bailey is just finishing up STAR and then will start on CGC - I'm then going to start with a trainer for service (mobility) training for her. 
A number of Bailey's close relatives are service dogs and I hope that we will be able to get her up to speed pretty quick.
On another note, I noticed that Bailey and I are bonding a little better - I got Bailey when she was 3 1/2 months old and it's taken awhile for her to 'attach' to me. It seems like we are finally getting there. Such as, _really_ wanting to please me. Sustained eye contact with the "stay" command. She is really getting a lot of the training. Just NOT the loose lease walking. I've been working with a trainer on this and hope that we can get it under control soon.
The only thing that worries me is that we are dealing with 'teenagers' here now! Their stubbornness - and what we thought they knew - they don't wanna know now!


----------



## Seagodess

> The only thing that worries me is that we are dealing with 'teenagers' here now! Their stubbornness - and what we thought they knew - they don't wanna know now!


I'm confused by this. I've seen multiple people post that this is the "teenage" age. This doesn't make sense to me since even in dog years, they aren't teen's yet. Am I missing something?

P.S. How is Bailey doing with the loss of Allie?


----------



## Ernie D

It is the teenage phase until 1st year. There are websites you can search that give you the breakdown on the age translation. The 7 year model isn't accurate for the 1st year of life. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

My breeder joked that they are little hellions from the ages of 6 months to 13 months. Those are the worst. I know that Peaches is heading down hill. She has been testing her boundaries with me and trying to be the alpha of the household. Last night we had a bit of a showdown. It is crazy when she does this. She'll be completely perfect and then suddenly she gets super stubborn and stare me down. Or she'll ignore my commands. 
I'm glad we're in obedience training during this period, that may help me out. I know I never experienced any real problems with Katniss and she'll be 13 months in a few weeks. I was training her and exercising her a lot and Peaches hopefully will be too exhausted to put up much of a fight...


----------



## Allie

Seagodess said:


> P.S. How is Bailey doing with the loss of Allie?


Bailey is doing fine - I was looking at a video on my phone the other day; it was one when Allie was about two weeks post-op from her splenectomy. They were frolicking around the back yard. Bailey stared at it - when it ended she started whining. I hadn't heard that particular whine out of her. I think that was her way of saying she knew it was Allie. 
Other than that I just don't know - I know when Bailey pulled out one of Allie toys - started playing with it - well it upset me - cause Allie always treated that particular toy "nice". We called it 'baby'.

It is so nice to have Bailey - for me - I have a new friend - and while Bailey is nothing like Allie; that's a good thing for me. I miss Allie very much - I received a beautiful letter from the vet that sent her to Rainbow Bridge and it was so beautiful. Telling me it was time for Allie and to be kind to myself. 

Here's a new pic of Bailey - taken yesterday - she is still rather small compared to other almost six month old pups.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

Bailey has a really nicely structured head


----------



## Allie

She does - it seems that they kinda grow into their eyes and the rest of their bodies. 
I laid Bailey on my lap last night and held her and her long legs hung over and while she was relaxed and totally okay with me holding her - I was amazed at how much she has grown since we got her ;-)


----------



## Allie

Bailey passed STAR puppy last night - they had little caps for the pups - Bailey was a hellion last night though. What commands? Look at my trainer? What trainer? I'm going to ignore you!
sigh... luckily she managed her commands when it counted and made it through. She really knows her stuff but I just don't know... she is such a piece of work when it comes to distractions - she doesn't even want to leave the pet store when it's time to leave. She digs her heels in and just stops - I look like a mean 'ol dog momma when I try to coax her and then start tugging on the leash to get her to go.


----------



## goldhaven

Yaaa, Bailey. Way to go. Congratulations. Would love to see a photo of her in her cap.


----------



## Ernie D

Congratulations on passing AKC star puppy! On to the next class


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

Congrats, Bailey!


----------



## Seagodess

My baby girl is 6 months old today. I love my pretty girl.


----------



## goldhaven

arty:Happy 6 month birthday Milla Mo. What a pretty girl you are.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

Happy 6 months MIlla! She is a pretty baby girl!


----------



## Libby Louise

What a crazy last month. Libby has had chronic diarrhea. :yuck: We cant seem to beat this whatever it is. I thought maybe it was a food allergy then we switched foods and it still comes back. It is such a pain! She eats every little thing she can find from dust bunnies, to leafs, to fibers on a blanket. Its hard to know what it causing it because of everything she ingests. We try to watch her as closely as possible. But man, I am so tired of this ongoing battle. 

Anyways its so great to see how grown up are your pups are! I love checking in here to see how they are doing 

Blessings!
Meg


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

oh, gosh, Meg, that is just terrible in all directions. I hope that whatever it is that is causing it presents itself and you guys can move on. I would be frustrated not knowing what is causing that...


----------



## Seagodess

Meg- I hope Libby feels better soon. Does the vet have any idea what it might be?


----------



## Barneysgirl

So sorry to hear that, Meg. We went through a period where it seemed like TL was eating only pumpkin and rice or that ID food for weeks. I think I own stock in that company! She's the same way-she will eat ANYTHING. I'll never forget after the brownie incident when the vet came in and said, incredulously, "She ate the charcoal right out of the bowl." I said, "Now you know what I'm dealing with!" 
We had been diarrhea-free for quite some time until this week. And we were able to pinpoint the cause-thank goodness! Peanut butter! We had laid off giving her Kongs because of her tummy trouble (we used to give her one stuffed with kibble and peanut butter in her crate when we left the house) but we were having guests and putting her in her crate for a while so decided to treat her. Sure enough, that night, telltale signs of oncoming diarrhea! I'm glad we figured it out, though. No more peanut butter for her!
We also made her some puppy treats with pumpkin. I found the recipe on the Internet. We've been letting her have those rather than dried liver or some of her other treats. She loves them and I think they help settle her tummy. I'll post the recipe here in case any of you want it. 
I kinda miss chatting with you all-wish we could have a big October puppies play date!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

Yes, please post the recipe!! I would love to make those. 
I didn't know that about the charcoal. How funny!!! 
Peaches is picky but Katniss will eat anything. 
Peaches literally will leave a treat or turn her head if it isn't a treat she wants. She will wait it out to see if she can get something better, ha ha.


----------



## Barneysgirl

*Pumpkin treat recipe*

Here is the recipe I used to make the pumpkin treats for Thelma Lou. It was super easy. Ours were bigger (Army boots-see picture below) so we didn't yield as many but it was easy to whip up another batch.

PUMPKIN PUPPY TREATS
2 eggs
1/2 cup canned pumpkin
2 tablespoons dry milk
1/4 teaspoon sea salt
2 1/2 cups brown rice flour *
1 teaspoon dried parsley (optional)

Preheat oven to 350.

In large bowl, whisk together eggs and pumpkin to smooth. Stir in dry milk, sea salt, and dried parsley (if using, optional). Add brown rice flour gradually, combining with spatula or hands to form a stiff, dry dough. Turn out onto lightly floured surface (can use the brown rice flour) and if dough is still rough, briefly knead and press to combine.

Roll dough between 1/4 – 1/2″ – depending on your dog’s chew preferences, ask first – and use biscuit or other shape cutter to punch shapes, gathering and re-rolling scraps as you go. Place shapes on cookie sheet, no greasing or paper necessary. If desired, press fork pattern on biscuits before baking, a quick up-and-down movement with fork, lightly pressing down halfway through dough. Bake 20 minutes. Remove from oven and carefully turn biscuits over, then bake additional 20 minutes. Allow to cool completely on rack before feeding to dog.

* Brown rice flour gives the biscuits crunch and promotes better dog digestion. Many dogs have touchy stomachs or allergies, and do not, like many people I know, tolerate wheat.

Makes up to 75 small (1″) biscuits or 50 medium biscuits

Please note: This is not professional medical advice. These biscuits are a healthy everyday treat, and useful for a dog with a sensitive stomach, or minor digestion issues. If your dog is showing any signs of serious distress, remove all food and contact your veterinarian immediately.

Here is the original link: Retriever Retriever, Pumpkin Eater | Simmer Till Done


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

oh thank you! I'm going to try making this soon!!


----------



## Seagodess

Milla is getting spayed, micro chipped, rabies shot and nails clipped this morning. I hope everything goes well for my baby girl.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

oh wow! Is Milla the first to get spayed/neutered so far?


----------



## Allie

How did Milla's day go? Yours?

Bailey's appointment is tomorrow for her spay! 

Bailey is just about 6 1/2 months old and just a delight! But, I have no idea how she will do with anesthesia. That concerns me...


----------



## Seagodess

Allie said:


> How did Milla's day go? Yours?
> 
> Bailey's appointment is tomorrow for her spay!
> 
> Bailey is just about 6 1/2 months old and just a delight! But, I have no idea how she will do with anesthesia. That concerns me...


Milla did great. We picked her up at about 4pm and she has been napping most of the time since. She is eating and drinking very well. She is still a little out of it from the anesthesia, but they said it is completely normal for the first 24-48 hours. After that she should be back to normal, but we still have to make sure she doesn't run or jump for a week or so.

Good luck with Bailey. Keep ups updated on how she does.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

glad to hear Milla is doing well and good luck to Bailey!


----------



## Allie

Bailey did really well - just the tennis balls keep calling her!
I wake up with Bailey's feet on the side of the bed with her tennis ball in her mouth - she insists on me tossing it out the bedroom door and down the hall! I do my best but sometimes the ball banks back into the bedroom. 
Bailey does not care - just that I am throwing the ball for her!


----------



## Allie

since bailey is going to be a service dog - I put a vest on her today and we braved Target.
We stood by the carts/door and Bailey sat there so good! Kids and adults came in and Bailey didn't break at all!
I got a cart and we walked around Target - kids and people and FOOD all around! Bailey did well through out.

She did want the kids toys - a stuffed animal - she loves those! But, she came right back to task. I think Bailey was born to this!
I'm a proud momma!


----------



## Autumn2011

It's been a while since I checked in here. I wanted to share some pictures of Dug during a recent camping trip to Shenandoah National Park. He's about 66 lbs now. He's really flourishing!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Autumn2011 said:


> It's been a while since I checked in here. I wanted to share some pictures of Dug during a recent camping trip to Shenandoah National Park. He's about 66 lbs now. He's really flourishing!


Dug is gorgeous! Wow, he looks so much older than our Yogi, also born in Oct. 2012. Yogi is only 43 lbs now too!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

Allie-what kind of service dog is bailey going to be? Is she going to leave your home at some point? I know Katniss is midway through the process of being a therapy dog. Meaning I need to finish with the evaluations. But I know that isn't the same thing as a service dog. I don't know much about that. Please fill me in!

Dug sure is a happy handsome boy!! My girl is only 45 pounds, my 13 month old just weighed in at 66 pounds so he is her size!


----------



## Allie

Yes there is a difference - therapy dogs can be for you; rest home visits, hospital visits. 

Service dogs are now classified as dogs that provide mobility assistance; medical notification. The medical would be like diabetes, seizures. 
The rules/laws are getting tougher since there are people that will try to work the system. They will say that therapy dogs are service dogs so they can bring the dog into an establishment that will admit service dogs only.
According to law, merchants do have the right to ask what service a service dog provides. IF the dog is a therapy dog; such as helping to calm for anxiety, depression - they may not be admitted to the business/restaurant. 

The ADA (American Disability Act) has the guidelines. Also, some states have made the laws more strict - especially if the dog is said to be a service dog and technically the dog is not. I try to keep up on the rules.

I hope that helps. Please let me know if I'm incorrect in this - I've been out of the loop for awhile in regards to the laws and terms.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

I have no idea about service dogs so thanks for the rundown. 
So do you guys give her up after she has learned what she needs to know or do you take her somewhere where she does her work?
I just take her to places where she can comfort others. I need to get on those observations but I've just been so busy. I've even finished with the vet signatures, fecal, initial testing, ect. Just getting out of the house to do that has been hard. The kids are finished school in a few days and all those end of the year activities are dragging me down, lol


----------



## Ernie D

It's been a while since I have checked in. Ernie will be 7 months on May 20th. He is doing great. I think when we weighed him he is now 56lbs. Still taking obedience and looking forward to the summer. He is getting bolder..... . Here is a photo









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NikB8

Hey gang! I haven't posted since Molson was 4 months I think- he'll be 7 months on Saturday. He's really maturing but still very much puppy. He loves EVERYONE! He's quite the character and smarty pants. He is also a toy destroyer- I'm lucky if a new toy lasts a day. The Kong ones last a bit longer but he still gets through those- any suggestions?! My bank account will greatly appreciate it haha.


----------



## gretzky

Hi all! Just wanted to post a quick picture update of Gretzky (who is also 60lbs!) and let everyone know that Gretzky will have his eye surgery this Thursday (here's the thread). Please send good thoughts / say a prayer for us


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

Good luck sweet gretzky!!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

How is Gretzky doing?

Today was an exciting day! Peaches passed her CGC! So neat. She is such a great dog!


----------



## gretzky

Congrats Peaches!

We're waiting at the surgery center. We dropped Gretzky off at 11, but his surgery was delayed for another animal's emergency. They just started so we should know more in about an hour. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## gretzky

Just spoke with surgeon. The surgery went well, there was one minor complication but no major issues and his blood pressure, sats & red blood cell count all stayed in normal range. He's in recovery now, on Valium and other pain reducers. We should be able to go home in about 30 minutes. 

Thank you all again for your prayers!!

--Christina


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## njoyqd

I've been thinking of Gretzky all day.
Glad all is well.
Continued prayers
Dale


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

Hey Christina, that is great to read about G! I've been out of town so I'm just seeing this. I hope his recovery is still going great.


----------



## gretzky

Gretzky is doing very well. The wound site looks amazing - all of the swelling has reduced, his fur has started to grow back and the stitched area looks very symmetrical and healthy. He did lick at his paws where they shaved for the catheter & blood draw so we've had to monitor him closely to prevent a granuloma. 

Poor thing *hates* the cone, even the special ones we bought that allow his ears to hang free. So we give him some freedom when we can closely watch him. He hasn't scratched at his eye at all. 

Funny thing - he never could see out of that eye (it wasn't an eye, just a cyst) but we've noticed that after the removal he tends to move his head more to follow with his good eye. Odd that he didn't do that before the surgery. 

Here's a recent pic:









Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## njoyqd

So happy to hear Gretzky is doing well. Many prayers for your sweet boy.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

wow look at him! He looks great!!! He is a special boy, I'm glad he has you to look after him <3


----------



## chloesmomMI

Chloe was born on October 12th although she came to live with us just last month.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

Hi pretty Chloe! Welcome!


----------



## gretzky

Chloe has a happy smile! Welcome, Chloe & Chloe's mom 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Barneysgirl

Hi everyone! Just checking in at the end of a very busy season in our human lives. Puppy life has been pretty calm. Well, as calm as puppy life ever is. There are the busy squirrels, twitter-pated birds, vacationing children, assorted bugs, and other things to keep Thelma Lou's life exciting for her. 
She was spayed yesterday. Was pretty out of it all evening, but today seems closer to her happy self. She weighed in at 45 lbs-still on the small side. Everything went well withher surgery-now she is on "fun quarantine" for two weeks, when we leave for the beach!
I had fun catching up with everyone this morning-wow, Gretzky has really gone through a lot! Meg, how's Peaches doing with all of her training? Welcome to Chloe!
I'll see about getting some pictures uploaded soon. Have a good weekend!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

Hey Leigh Ann! Glad to hear everything is going well with TL and that your personal lives are also going well. Peaches is also on the smaller side so far, 49 pounds, but we're hoping that she stays small because Kat is a giraffe, lol.
The girls are doing well, they are training all the time, and learning the ins and outs of being a good bird dog, lol. 
Love them, Kat is a lovebug and Peaches is golden guard dog. She is very protective of her home and family. I do not know if she will grow of out of it, like it is a teenage thing, or not. She is a very thoughtful dog and watches everything around her. Kat just shoves herself right in and if she could be surgically attached to my leg then she'd be in doggie heaven...
How is everyone else doing?


----------



## NikB8

Molson is getting neutered today- actually sometime between now and 3:30. I was so nervous about dropping him off but he was happy as could be... the girls at the vet's office were telling him how handsome he was and he was loving it. The picture is him on the way there this morning- usually he is looking out the window or has his head out the window so when I looked back and saw that in my mirror it made me laugh. He also has a little lump on his right hip that they were going to look at so hopefully that's nothing to worry about. I'm glued to my phone so I don't miss their call- hope to hear something soon!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

that is a funny shot of Molson! He looks a lot like my Peaches with that intense look! Kat just had a very large hematoma I got checked out. i didn't know what they were but it was nothing. Just must have bumped into something really hard. Hope that is all he has too!


----------



## MyBuddy22

so incredibly adorable!


----------



## Ernie D

Ernie is scheduled to get neutered this summer.... I'm trying to wait as long as possible. I think he went from boy to man overnight!!!! We are still taking obedience classes...just finished CGC sat week...he passes 9 out of 10 skills..... He is going through a " stubborn" phase... Anyone else see that lately??? But he loves the pool









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NikB8

Thanks for the messages!! Molson did great- was a little groggy but still wanted to play when we got home. He grabbed his rope as soon as we walked in the door- and eventually fell asleep but didn't let go of his rope haha. He got out of the cone within seconds- but I got this pillow that looks like the airplane neck pillows to keep from licking. My problem is he's acting like nothing happened and I'm so worried that he'll end up opening the wound  I walked out of the room for a minute and he snuck on the couch- he doesn't seem phased that he just had surgery... any other Golden babies do the same thing? And the bump on his hip-they said to monitor it for a month or two and if it gets bigger to come back in.


----------



## Mayflower Honey

I haven't posted in a long time but have been reading everyone's posts and catching up. Like many of the pups, we too just recently had Juno spayed. It has almost been 3 weeks and everything went well. She spent the night at the vet office after the surgery (their protocol) and it was strange to not have her there. We missed her! It was a little difficult keeping her calm and from jumping and running after the surgery because she wanted to do all of her usual things and acted as if she didn't just have surgery. She has since been cleared for all physical activity which both she and our family is very happy about! 

Like a couple of the other October baby females, Juno is on the smaller side. She weighed 44 pounds when we took her in to be spayed. The vet says she is a good size though and is a healthy weight. She is very dainty and petite. I don't mind her being small so long as she is healthy! It is just very different from our previous female Golden we had who weighed 80 pounds. 

Here is a recent picture of Juno. I hope all of the other October pups and families are doing well!


----------



## Autumn2011

Hi all,

I really should get on here more often because when I do, I smile big at all the adorable pictures of your Golden's. I'm so glad to see that Dug's brother Gretzky is doing well after his surgery, yes, they are brothers! I love that I found someone on here with a puppy from the same litter....small world after all. Our sweet Golden boy is doing really great and he just amazes me with his intelligence. Dug is my first Golden, he's the smartest, happiest, goofiest, sweetest, friendliest and most fun dog I have ever had the pleasure of living with, my boyfriend and I have been smitten with him since day one. I work at a local rescue and we just got a Golden in, I might foster him for a little while......and who knows, maybe we will end up with two Goldens, heeheehee!  That decision would be up to my boyfriend though, and I'm not so sure he would be on-board for that, we have a lot going on right now with a big move across the country coming up, a lot of life changing events. Dug is about 74 lbs now, and although he is short, he is very strong.

One thing......Dug submissive pee's. He only does this when I come home and we greet each other big and he whines with a toy in his mouth, then he pee's a little dribble. I've only ever experienced this in small dogs. It's not a big issue to me, just surprised me. Do any of your Golden's submissive/excite pee? Dug will not be neutered until October or November. Does being unneutered have anything to do with it, maybe?

One of the pictures below is of when we stopped at a red light at an Invisible Fence van was beside us. Dug was barking and growling at the giant picture of a Golden at the side of the van. We were laughing so hard! What a goofball!

Life is golden!


----------



## Autumn2011

Nik, that picture of Molson is really funny, and a little creepy how he's just staring back there, haha!


----------



## NikB8

Haha- it was super creepy especially since he's normally out the window... I looked back and started laughing it was like he knew what was going to happen. 

Dug is super cute- love the picture of him barking at the dog on the Invisible fence van. Molson pees sometimes when he gets really excited to see someone but not really any other time. 

His thing all of a sudden is if he wants my attention and I'm doing something else- he grabs my clothes. Sometimes he tugs on them if I continue to ignore him but most times he grabs the bottom of my shirt or the arm if I have long sleeves on and just looks at me. Anyone else have this happen? He gets PLENTY of attention and we go on walks daily but when he wants to play- he wants to play... I always say he's super impatient. Haha. 

One last thing- any one start agility with their puppies yet? I was going to put Molson in a class because a few people said he would be good at it but I didn't know if he was too young? If it's harmful to start at this age or to wait until they are done growing?


----------



## Barneysgirl

Had to come on to post a little success story after a difficult few weeks!
On our walk this morning, Thelma Lou and I met Mia Bella, an 8-month old black lab. Thelma Lou was SO well-behaved! Bella wriggled and jumped and whined and acted exactly like TL usually does. She, on the other hand, sniffed a little, then sat politely next to me watching what was going on. I think she was thinking, "Hmph. How immature."  One of the little girls asked if she could pet TL and she just leaned her head affectionately against the girl's legs. They kept saying how sweet and well-behaved she was. If I could have kept a straight face, I would have totally taken credit for that. :-D

This comes on the heels of a very extended activity restriction for her after her spay, due to the fact that she never actually DID restrict her activities. We did not take her on the family run at my husband's unit this morning because we thought she would have been too excited by all the people and other dogs, but maybe we underestimated her!


----------



## Jaykay

I've just rehomed a 9 month old pup, who was born in October 2012. I have called her Daisy (she had been named Katie, which didn't work for me for various reasons). 

She is a delight. Had a few 'resource guarding' issues today but the change from her town house and small garden, no other animals, to my farm with two other dogs, has got to be massive. 

Today we've walked on a lead for the first time (!), met sheep, played in water for the first time......I'm hoping she is so tired she wants to sleep before 3am, unlike last night! 

Apparently she hasn't had a season yet. What age did all yours have their first seasons and did you wait for them to have one before you had them spayed?


----------



## Seagodess

Jaykay said:


> I've just rehomed a 9 month old pup, who was born in October 2012. I have called her Daisy (she had been named Katie, which didn't work for me for various reasons).
> 
> She is a delight. Had a few 'resource guarding' issues today but the change from her town house and small garden, no other animals, to my farm with two other dogs, has got to be massive.
> 
> Today we've walked on a lead for the first time (!), met sheep, played in water for the first time......I'm hoping she is so tired she wants to sleep before 3am, unlike last night!
> 
> Apparently she hasn't had a season yet. What age did all yours have their first seasons and did you wait for them to have one before you had them spayed?


Congrats on your new pup!!!
Milla was spayed at 6 months. We didn't want to wait.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

I'm not spaying Peaches any time soon. She was born on October 18th and has not gone in season yet. I'm actually stressed she'll go right as we start the fall season hunt tests in Sept. My older girl, Kat, turned 1 on March 20th and started bleeding the first week of April. It was a little annoying cleaning up a few drops every now and then, and she pee'd in the house twice when she is completely potty trained, but other than that it was way easier than everyone made it out to be. All she wanted to do was lay on the couch. She didn't want to go out and look for boys and she never lost her training focus (got her CGC end of March and I never had a clue she was just about to start bleeding.) Now I know what to do when Peaches goes...


----------



## Jaykay

Thank you - I might have some time to go then. 

I've got an entire dog in the house, so that's going to be interesting, but hey, the vet said she's better off having one season so I will have to manage somehow.

I'm thinking of taking her to work with me sometimes, so maybe I need a crate for my office anyway. So that might help too.


----------



## Ernie D

We just got Ernie neutered on Monday....as expected the Elizabethan collar lasted less than one day. He figured out how to undo the plastic connectors...my husband had to go to petsmart and buy the pro collar, which is soft and bendable....thank God!!!!! It has been a long week.....Any words of wisdoms? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Autumn2011

Hi everyone!

I wanted to share some picture of Dug and a little update. I brought home a foster dogs for a few days, thankfully she was adopted yesterday and hopefully she will go on to be as loved and spoiled as our Goldens are. I could tell that Dug enjoyed having her here, his own little pup to play with, she was just four months old and the sweetest little thing! I brought home a male foster dog a couple of months ago and Dug (who has been fully potty trained from very early on) urinated twice on the floor, then the foster dog urinated and it just wasn't going great......neither dog was submissive to the other, so the dog left to go to another foster after just a day! Dug won't start anything, but he won't back down either. So given this past experience I was a little anxious to bring another foster home, but I thought if I got a girl it may make a difference. The first evening that she was here, Dug urinated on the floor, then the following day he lifted his leg (for the first time) and urinated on the puppy pen I had her in, I took him outside and he relived himself out there too, came back inside and he marked on a blanket inside the puppy pen (it was open). After all that, everything was fine, no more marking or peeing, thank God. I wonder if he will be like this with every new dog that enters our home. Up until the first foster dog, no other dog had ever been in our house since we got Dug. Also, surprisingly he was not destructive as a puppy, but in the last few weeks he has destroyed some small items. In one day he chewed up a pen, the overhead fan remote, a bobbin of thread, a travel size bottle of shower gel, which he climbed inside the tub to get when I was upstairs. The overhead fan remote still worked although it looked dreadful, we were using it until we went out to get another, and he took it and finished it off about a week later. Today he chewed up two more travel size toiletry bottles, leaving shampoo and conditioner on the rug. Have any of you guys had any similar issues? I'm not too concerned about his destroying the small items, but the marking does bother me. I figured that because it's his "den" that he would not mark. His submissive peeing when we return home has stopped, but we also don't greet him excitedly now, we just give him a less enthusiastic greeting, initially. Even with his recent antics, he is still adored and very much appreciated........he's our pride and joy! How much do your Goldens weigh now? Dug is 82 lbs! He is scheduled to be neutered at the beginning of November.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

oh wow Dug is so beautiful!! As far as the chewing I know that my girls will eventually get into stuff if they aren't not mentally worked so perhaps Dug is a little bored? Just a thought. The peeing. I don't know. It could be his way of getting your attention by peeing since the new dog came in? Or telling you that he is annoyed? I used to think goldens couldn't have a manipulative bone in their bodies and now I think they are masters at it!

Peaches is just about in season or she may already be and weighs 53 pounds a few days ago.


----------



## gretzky

So great to see Dug!! He's so handsome. 

Gretzky also has chewed up a remote  but otherwise he just likes to grab things, not chew them. We're always asking him to drop our clothes, shoes and pieces of paper. Luckily he's good with drop 

I'm not sure what to say about the peeing. It sounds like marking?

Gretzky currently has a mild ear infection although it hasn't slowed him down one bit. He has enough energy for a pack of dogs! He's also learned to use his weight (73lbs) to try and get his way. We're using a prong collar during training sessions to help control him. 

Here are some recent pics:
























Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

gretzky is a super stud!


----------



## gretzky

Aw thanks! Let us know how Peaches' first season goes - I think she's the first to come into heat? They're growing so fast!!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## annacumbow

I have a cutie pie golden girl who was born in October of last year, and would love to post pics of her, but apparently I'm not able to figure out how to do that! lol. You'd think I don't actually know how to do an insane amount of things on the internet...but clearly I'm missing something. 

She is a dark red head and is as sweet as sugar. Her only area of desired improvement is her snuggleability! My last boy was practically an extra appendage and gave good indication that he considered himself a shoulder dog. Hazel, however, while the snugglinest puppy for the first 5 or 6 months, has decided that she would like to be more aloof like her big sister (who is a border collie). She'll crawl up in my lap for a good 2 minute love fest, and then off she goes. 

Here's hoping she rediscovers her love of long snuggles! Maybe some day I can post photos of her from the past 8 months (or 10, including her time with her mommy). She is a pretty, pretty girl! I have LOVED seeing all of your photos over the months and they all look so amazing. I have to say, Doug may win my heart for his apparent love of hugs and snuggles. He looks like a big teddy bear! Sending some puppy love his way!


----------



## annacumbow

*Hazel the wonder dog*

I figured it out. I guess I'm just going to have to catch you all up a little.  Here is a little glance into our baby girls past 8 months with us.  She is the sweetest little thing.

The last one is of our two beloved dogs that have gone on before us. Moose was our first experience owning goldens on any level and was a mix with collie and possibly german shepherd. Bella was a border collie/beagle mix. Best dogs ever...well, mostly.  

Hazel has come to fill in the holes in our heart from the loss of these two precious souls, and to help us plod through some of the toughest few years on record. 

She's Hazel the Wonderdog to the rescue. ;D


----------



## gretzky

Welcome! Hazel is beautiful. Thanks for the pics!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## annacumbow

Thanks! I had so much fun reliving her past 8 months TWICE last night- when I read all of these posts from you guys over the months and again picking some of my fab shots of Hazel to share. So fun. 

I look forward to seeing future updates from all of the other pups here that share her birth month. So great to see all these girls and boys grow up!


----------



## annacumbow

Fav not fab. Silly phone.


----------



## NikB8

Haven't been on in awhile- loved seeing the latest pics (Dug, Gretzky and Hazel). I was looking back at pictures of Molson as a puppy... then I realized he's only a bit over a month away from being 1!!:--sad: Where did my puppy go!? I attached a picture I call "small,medium,large" haha. I need to find a pupcake recipe to celly his birthday with! Anyone find any recipes for their soon to be 1 year olds?


----------



## gretzky

Aww I love that collage of Molson!

I saved this link, thought they looked yummy! http://www.crazyforcrust.com/2013/02/peanut-butter-pupcakes-whatever-friday/

I can't believe these cute little buttons are almost a year old. Wahhh!!

Gretzky has a sinus infection or something so we're kind of quiet this week. Hope everyone else is doing well. 




Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Allie

These are great updates! Bailey is maturing - kinda! She is still quite the rascal and chews on anything that interests her - however, she is getting more discerning about my shoes  HAHA!
Bailey will be 11 months old on the 20OCT and loves fetch/chuck-it. Loves a walk and is hungry all the time. I'll ask her if she's hungry and she goes to the pantry door where her food is and follows me all the way to her bowl. 
She also loves, loves my tomatoes - picks them off the plant. It's pretty cute! 
We got her out for swimming this summer and she was great at it. Tried to 'herd' the grand-daughters in from going too far out! 
Other than that - she is doing well and is loving our Pacific NW summer! 
Today is going to be hot, than hotter on Wednesday so I'm going to take her back to the lake for more swimming!


----------



## Ernie D

Ernie is also turning 1 on October 20th. He just started foundations of agility last night...He is about 70lbs, and I am hoping he is close to full size...He has started to relax more at night, and seems to be maturing.....a little!!! His latest antics include chair stealing....see attached photos....





















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldenboycharlie

Hi my Charlie was born on 11th October 2012 in Peterborough his mum,s name is pip and dad Ulysses I took him home on dec 1st Charlie was from a litter of 9 does he have any brothers or sisters on this forum xxx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NikB8

Thanks for the recipe! I think those might be Molson's birthday treat! His birthday is the 18th- I still can't believe he's going to be 1... didn't I just pick him up?! I bought his last bag of puppy food  He's slowly calming down.. but he's still in teenager mode. He'll steal things just to get attention or if you're standing and he's sitting next to you he grabs your sleeve to say 'hey you're supposed to be petting me!' Molson also takes part in chair stealing.. he thinks our small couch is 'his couch.' I want to start Molson in agility as well.. there was a class that started September 4th but I decided to wait until the next class. We installed our Petsafe invisible fence and Molson is doing really well with it and loving being able to not have a leash attached.


----------



## gretzky

@NikB8 oh those teenage antics! We have those too, in spades. That's funny that he steals seats, must be hard not to laugh! 

Gretzky had his neuter scheduled for today, but the vet sent him home since he still has a runny nose  10 more days of antibiotics and then we will see. I wonder if the universe is telling me to wait until he's fully one year old. I guess we shall see ... 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## gretzky

The universe has spoken! Gretzky had a second appointment today for neutering. Inexplicably when we arrived this morning he was not on their schedule. The receptionist remembers adding him to the schedule 2 weeks ago and has no idea why he was removed. 

So ... we will wait until after our wedding and re-visit the topic in December.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Ernie D

Cannot believe that the 1st year is in the books! All of my friends said that their Goldens started to mature somewhere between 1 and 2! Here is a look back at the 1st year.















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gretzky

It does seem like this year has flown by. I wonder every day at the little miracles - watching Gretzky learn new things even at this age. His latest is to empty his toy box and then pick a toy from the mess he's made  he's also so much calmer now and easier to get his attention when he does get hyped up. 

Here's this morning's picture, loving on mommy's shoe. He sleeps on it and carries it around (doesn't chew at all). So cute. 









Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## NikB8

Molson is one today!


----------



## Ernie D

Ernie had his "party" at doggy daycare today.....He turns 1 Sunday......





















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NikB8

Love the pics of Ernie.. he looks very happy for his birthday treat


----------



## Libby Louise

Hi everyone! :wavey: Long time since I've posted...

Libby turned one on October 6th! Here's a recent pic of my girls. 

They are doing really well. And Libby is looking forward to winter... her most favorite season!

Meg


----------



## annacumbow

Our baby Hazel moved to a new home yesterday. She had been bullied by our older female border collie her whole life with us and as she reached maturity (well turning one...shad had a looooooong way to be mature. Lol) they began fighting over high value objects- what Gypsy always stole from Hazel's mouth. 

We wanted Hazel and Gypsy to both be safe, loved, happy, and at peace and sadly, this was their best bet at happiness. We will always love her very much! Anyway. It is with grief that I bid my farewells to you all on the forum. Give your golden babies a hug for me. Thanks!


----------



## nikki7680

*Sorry So Late!!*

Hi everyone! I am a bit late posting but here is a picture of Monty from his 1st Birthday (October 7) and another picture of him cuddling is older sister, Honey. Monty has been a wonderful addition to our family. He is extremely loving and calm. We just love him to pieces. He truly has been the best dog we have ever had! (no offense to our Honey, she is a wonderful dog too  but in terms of accidents and destruction of household items, Monty is PERFECT!!)


----------



## NikB8

omgosh! I LOVE Monty's hat!! So cute!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

hey y'all! I was wondering what everyone's pups weigh now? Peaches seems to be stuck at 52 pounds. She has stayed this weight for three months now. I'm thinking until I spay her she is tapped out on weight gain?


----------



## Ernie D

Ernie is now 72lbs. We neutered him at 10 mos. and he has not gained any measurable weight. I believe he was about 68lbs at the time of the procedure. He is very active and other than not marking his territory, there have been no personality changes. Still the same boy, loves getting into trouble! The only remarkable changes that I see are the result of training. He has been attending one class per week since he was about 4 months old. Started with obedience, CGC, and currently working on his agility novice title. I believe the weight gain is really dependent on activity. But that is just my opinion....









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

thank you! Yes, he is very fit looking! That is awesome about his agility training! I want to get Peaches into that but the classes are an hour away. She already has a leg for rally and her CGC but her obedience isn't good enough to waste my drive time on agility. Currently she is working on her hunting dog skills so she can start testing this spring. I'm sure my daughter can get her JH and her SHR title on her. My daughter is working her as I'm already working my other dog, Kat. It is something that we do together (me and my daughter.) Perhaps that is part of Peaches trim weight, she is always running marks, lol. 
I am not sure when I want to spay her, though. My older girl didn't gain any weight when she was spayed but if I give her more food than normal she gains immediately. Peaches can eat and eat and not gain. Wow, I wish I had that!


----------



## gretzky

Hi everyone, 

Happy Friday the 13th!! We took a chance and had Gretzky neutered today. This time all went perfectly!! He's in recovery now, apparently already trying to stand and wagging his tail  

And we're preparing to celebrate his gotcha day, on Christmas Eve. It's been a year full of learning, for both him and for us too. 

Hope everyone is doing well. 









Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## NikB8

What a handsome boy Gretzky is!! I think I was more phased when Molson got neutered than he was... he came home, picked up his rope and wanted to play!! (picture below)


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

Here is Peaches a couple days ago. Everyone's pups are so beautiful. We are planning to spay her in about a month.
Its been a year and Peaches has changed our lives completely. Because of her we ended up with our other dog, Katniss,too. 
My husband has deployed and these two girls have brought us joy where, sometimes, there seems to be none. They sleep in bed and help fill the hole in a way. They keep me company when I'm most lonely. 
Also, we've made lifetime friends because of all the doggy stuff we've done with them. When we got Peaches we'd only lived in our new change of duty station for about six months and hadn't made many friends yet. Because of them, we've met so many people and have traveled to some new places that we'd never had gone to either. I am literally busy 5 days a week or more due to them. 
Peaches will always be special to me for so many reasons. I can never express to her what she's meant to us as a family and to me personally but I can always give her all of my heart and make sure she has the best life possible.


----------



## gretzky

Gretzky has done amazingly well. He has some swelling so we're trying to use an ice pack. Kind of a funny scene!

Millions of Peaches, what a heart-touching post. So many thanks to you and your husband for serving our country. Peaches looks fabulous in the Christmas picture! I love her collar. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Libby Louise

Peaches is a such a doll! Libby weighs in around 60 pounds. She is very tall and lanky much like her 6 ft tall momma :--big_grin:Here is a recent Xmas picture of my two girls, Libby and Laina. The picture of them looking out the window was our first snow of the season!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

awww look at Libs! How sweet she is! She looks like my friend's dog, Glory, its crazy! what a pretty girl!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

and btw my trainer always says dogs look like their owners!


----------



## abril

Hi guys, i have a question... Is your golden slowing down now? What i mean is, my Simón is having more "down" time during the day than a couple of months ago, he is happy when we go outside, is eating fine, and everything looks ok, of course is UTD on vaccines... But he is not behaving like a crazy puppy anymore lol! Is that normal? (I know he is not a puppy anymore, but this change took me by surprise)















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gretzky

I'm just seeing your question, sorry for the delay. (Not a fan of the"new" layouts on the iPhone app)

Gretzky has slowed down gradually. During the day he is quite mellow, very rarely initiating hard play or having zooomies. Evenings are a different matter though - he knows when we're done with work and he wants a lot of attention. He still has more energy than we expected. We've even enrolled at a local dogs-only indoor swimming facility for some extra exercise while it's cold and muddy outside. 






Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## abril

Thank you so much!!! That sounds just like my Simon!!!! And I also do not like the app on iPhone grrrr!!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ernie D

Hi guys....

Ernie is showing signs of maturity...I have told my husband he has one paw in puppyhood, and one paw in adulthood! He is more calm when he needs to be, but still has what I believe to be a quota for activity! I think he keeps track of how much activity he gets......and holds us to it. Quite a character!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## abril

Thanks! Some times is kind of scary (to me) how smart they can be! They get to know their family very well!!!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gretzky

Love Ernie's stick! What a doll face. 

And love the idea of their internal "quota". So true!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Jaykay

I'm taking heart at all these 'growing up and slowing down a bit' comments. Haven't seen any evidence of it yet with Daisy......


----------



## Barneysgirl

Hi everyone! I've enjoyed getting caught up on everyone, but it seems like life is busy for everyone-this thread has been relatively quiet lately! 
We are doing well-have encountered some new "teenage" behaviors, like biting the leash when it's time to go in, that we are dealing with-but overall, Thelma Lou is quieting down some and we're all loving life.
She is shedding like crazy right now, though. I think it's because of all the changes in our weather. It's 70 one day, 35 the next. We have not had winter like the rest of the country (2 awesome snow days!) but it's been a roller-coaster ride that her coat cannot figure out. 
Our big news is that we are being transferred to Germany this summer! We've been there once before-and actually took a dog with us, so I have a little idea of what to expect, but it's been a while. We are excited and also sad to be leaving a North Carolina. Hopefully we'll get to come back here in three years.
That's pretty much our focus now. Hope you are all staying warm!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

so excited for you guys moving to Germany! I always thought that having a dog there would be fantastic, especially with all the walking trails I ran on. Good luck to you guys!
And yes the weather is getting on my last nerve! I just want it to stop raining.


----------



## Barneysgirl

They definitely do like dogs in Germany-I remember seeing dogs in many restaurants and department stores the last time we were there. She will be a well-travelled dog.


----------



## Barneysgirl

*Birthday Month!*

Happy second birthday to all of our friends here! Hope all of you are doing great!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

happy birthday to everyone!! I hope these have been a wonderful two years for all of you guys!


----------



## Ernie D

Ernie sends his birthday greetings. He's doing great. Finished CGC so now he is Starr's St.Nicholas CGC.... We are taking a break from classes but he has been enjoying long walks and plenty of play! I'm starting to really love his calmer side....here he is proudly wearing his CGC bandana and medal.....ð


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

he is so handsome congratulations !!


----------



## Ernie D

Thanks! looking forward to year 3!


----------



## NikB8

Happy birthday to all the October babies!! Molson's bday was on Saturday.. I can't believe it's been 2 years! Time flies when you're having fun right?! 

I heard that Goldens calm down around 2 years and as a tough a puppy that Molson was.. I couldn't see him calming down at 2. This past summer he really matured and now he is an amazing dog. Not that he wasn't before!! It was like something just clicked with him.. with us and our bond... it's hard to put into words but I love it!! I think that we were going to start agility classes and I would love to get his CGC.

Have fun in year 3!!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

awww that is great!! Molson is very handsome too!


----------



## Buffy's Mom

*Happy 2nd Birthday to everyone!*

Buffy turned 2 on Oct. 22 and she had a week of celebrating! It has gone so fast She has accomplished a lot this last year by becoming a Pet Partners Therapy dog and a volunteer at CHLA. Can't wait to see what this next year brings...

Happy birthday to all the October babies!


----------



## Joesbaby604

*Puzzle*

Puzzle will be 3 soon. She recently came into my life when i lost my husband in Jan, and she is helping make my heart whole again. While she may look cute and pretty - she is a handful with her Partner in Crime (Ariel the Cat). She even helps me at work on Friday's sometimes. Happy Birthday to all those 2012's B-days out there. Im hooked on Goldens now!!


----------



## gretzky

Puzzle is beautiful, thank you for sharing pictures! I bet Ariel loves her new friend 

It's hard to believe that Gretzky is almost three years old. He has calmed down enormously from that first crazy year - although he still has more excess energy than our 7-month-old Hobey!!

He loves car rides, swimming, and meeting new people. 

How are the other Oct 2012 puppies?


----------



## Joesbaby604

Puzzle has retired from the show circuit (they said she had heavy ears) LOL and she has very much taken to the spoiled life of my house. She loves water, her Soccer Ball and any tennis ball that she can get hold of! She has springs for legs though!! I am new to this site, so i am still learning things.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

wow long time no "see" around here! Its great to hear about the puppies! Peaches is doing great. She is our little hall monitor. She loves to boss the other two dogs around and make sure the family is all safe and doing what we are supposed to, ha ha. She is such a wonderful and sweet dog. She got a couple of her foundation titles and her last clearance is on the 13th of August. WE plan on breeding her in January, or if she goes in sooner. I owe her so much, she has turned my whole world in a new direction, I'm all dogs 24/7! LOL


----------



## Ernie D

*Ernie*

Ernie is doing great!!! He has calmed down tremendously, still a puppy at heart though. always up for silly antics... quite the clown..... We just got back from Cape Cod where he had his first Ocean swim......


----------



## Dave92

yeah hunter is a fantastic name for a golden


----------



## Barneysgirl

How nice to see everyone checking in with updates on their pups! Looks like everyone is having fun! And yay-I'm excited about Peaches' breeding! 
Thelma Lou moved to Germany with us last year and she is enjoying the "dogs allowed everywhere" atmosphere. Although I do admit sometimes we don't take her along because we just don't have time to stop and greet every single person and that we pass. She is much more of a people-dog than a dog-dog, that's for sure! 
Heading out in a few minutes to go hiking in the Black Forest. Schönen Tag, jeder!


----------



## gretzky

Here's a recent picture of Gretzky (on the right) with his 7-month-old brother Hobey.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

Happy 3rd birthday to all the October pups!!! I can't believe it is three years already. Time has flown by. Our lives have forever been changed since Peaches came to live with us!


----------



## Ernie D

This is Ernie at his play place with his best buddy Eden.... They are inseparable....Year number 3 looks to be a great year!


----------



## Allie

*Bailey found her litter mate!*

Went to a soccer game for our grand-daughter in a couple towns over in WA state..saw a Golden as we were walking to the field.
Looked exactly, I mean exactly like Bailey! Our son was walking over to us and said "why is Bailey tied up"? We said we didn't bring Bailey.
A lady walks up and we start talking, saying her dog looks just like our Golden, and say that we got Bailey from Midas Goldens in Langley, BC Canada. She says - her Golden is from there. I ask how old her Golden is; hers is 3 also.
Bailey is -3- too, and her birthday is in about a week!
Whats her mom's name? OMGOSH!!! They are littermates!!!

So, we start making arrangements for a playdate for the girls (dogs) and us to get together at a local park the following weekend. 

We get together, she says that her dog won't play with other dogs, her dog is ambivalent about playing fetch and so on... well, these two dogs played, swam, for over an hour!!!
They had a blast.
We get home and Bailey is so sad. I sent a picture to the other dog mom and my dog was really moping around. She wouldn't even play with her ball ... it took about two hours before she was herself again.

It's a small world!


----------



## Buffy's Mom

*Buffy at 3 years old*

Buffy had a wonderful 3rd Birthday! She started it on the beach in Carmel, CA, went for a ride on PCH in the car and finished with a party. Not too bad 

I can't believe how the time flies! Happy Birthday to all the October babies!


----------



## Allie

Updates on our October 2012 Goldens? Thought I'd bump this thread up! I haven't been on here for a very long time and got a PM from Kaja that wanted info on Midas Goldens in Langley, BC - I thought I'd check out my fellow 4 year old Goldens!
I'll post a pic of Bailey later on!


----------



## Ernie D

*Birthday Goldens!!!*

Ernie sends his greeting! He's doing great...settling in nicely to year number 4!


----------

